# The Heavy Frutie Duty, The Nuken And JTR



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

Welcome everybody,
This will be my first journal.
I have been growin for a while and have got what I think is a pretty good method going.
Fell Free to engage in conversation. Ask me questions, if i am able to answer i will.
I'm a firm believer in doing more with less, so you may find some of my set up a bit crude but its solid and works for me.
I'm kinda gonna go backward cause i'm gettin ready to harvest one table so I'll start with pics of that and move on to a table of Nuken that I just started.
Strains
Heavy Duty Frutie
Cash Crop Ken's NUKEN (my fav)
TGA's Jack the ripper

I wanna thank Mr West, Don Gin Ton, Jester, West coast Medicine, and DST for the inspiration to start this journal.

I grow in 2 gallon bags and top my plants a min of once during veg
my mix is 60% perlite, 20% coco, 20% expanded clay pellets. All are rinsed with Molasses and water for 5-7 days before harvest
Some are under t-5's and some will be under 1000 HPS
Nutes
Flora Nova as the base.
sensi cal bloom
flouralious bloom 
Kool Bloom Powder
Blast off
Sicla blast
molasses
Big bud powder
overdrive weeks 6-8
I also supplament with c02 at 1000 ppm
I rinse with water and molasses 30ml per 5 gallons of water

Again welcome and here we gooooooooo


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

OK ya'll here are some pic of the op


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> sub'd....looking good


genuity Thanks mate,,learnin how to take these pics, not doin so good..lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

For Clones and plants in Veg
I use GH 3 part and keep parts equal during Veg.
B-52 for transplant shock and a little molasses for sugar
I also use taranchala and pirrana powder from advanced, I only use them after the plants have been in veg room for a week and i cut the dose in 1/2, this really makes the roots go...


----------



## West Coast Medicine (May 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, lets do this!! OOhrah! Sub'd!


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Welcome everybody,
> I'm a firm believer in doing more with less, so you may find some of my set up a bit crude but its solid and works for me.


That's what I like to hear, couldn't agree more.............unless yer talking about yer John Thomas that is, hahaha.....

Sub'd in bru. 

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

now then ! alreet hemlock man

op looks tight man, youve got your method down, and i second the above D, im all about less for more!

interesting clones man ive not seen anyone take cuts like that ive seen bit cuttings but with loads of nodes trimmed off not so many, i generally just snip the top shoot, but i guess your taking off near a week or two doing it your way. 

cheers for the shoutout man tho its a bit worrying the list of peeps inspiring you hahaha

which pics are the HDF man? 

subbed


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Hey all my Fav ppl.

You know Don I have learned that the larger the clone( big stalk) I take the better it does in supporting buds during flower. Everything I read when I started said cut small clones, but it takes to long for them to grow up. With the big clones I may have to spend 2 more days in the dome but i'm only in the Veg room 5-7 days and I reach the height I'm lookin for 12-18 inches
Also Don I soak my clones for a min of 24 hours sometimes 24-36 hours. the mixture is in a quazrt of r/o water, 2ml of each GH Brown, Pink, Green, then 5ml of colossal Blast, 5ml of boticare Blast off, 2ml of B-52, i get root in about 5-8 days

Thanks for droppin by all. Cheers for the compliments.

Thanks DST 

Don Pic 6 and 8 are HDF.

Please stop back by for a pull off the old pipe and some bull shitting.

WCM OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH RAAAAAAHHHHH Brother

Mr West you out there.....


----------



## smokey111 (May 7, 2010)

lookin good i'm subbed and along for the show


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

smokey111 said:


> lookin good i'm subbed and along for the show


cheers smokey111 thanks for stopping by....


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Ok some pic of the Grow


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

Yo hemlock.

love the clones, so diffrent! bet ya had a hard time finding a big enough dome? lol

ya lucky to have so much space! well tidy m8.

+ rep


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Essex said:


> Yo hemlock.
> 
> love the clones, so diffrent! bet ya had a hard time finding a big enough dome? lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Essex..Yeah it gets a little much sometimes...Thanks for the rep


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

ya welcome 4 rep m8, ya deserve it wiv setup like that!

how do ya do ya Co2?

I really want to use it but its hard wiv the heat and extraction fans, wondered how ya cope?


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> .......................................................
> 
> As I'm sure you know c02 is the iceing on the cake if everything else is dialed in then it will improveyour yield some say by 30 percent, however, it has my exp. that even if the room ain't perfect c02 will help the plant uptake nutes.
> Heres how i use c02 with exhaust fans or outtake fan.
> ...


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

Nice set up indeed Hemlock. Have a good weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Mate,,,Thanks for the compliment
Thanks for stoppin by!!


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

cool, so ya get it to work coz ya room is huge n takes ages to get hot then ya vac it.

I want to use it but im stuck in a tent, back to the drawing board. lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2010)

Essex said:


> cool, so ya get it to work coz ya room is huge n takes ages to get hot then ya vac it.
> 
> I want to use it but im stuck in a tent, back to the drawing board. lol


You don't need to pull the air out you can run c02 in thh tent? Why not, big or small it will work...Maybe I'm not understanding you question..LOL


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

My tent is only 1mX1mX2m with a 600W hps in cool tube, If I dont vac the temp goes up well fast, its a bit like an oven, lol


----------



## smokey111 (May 8, 2010)

Essex said:


> My tent is only 1mX1mX2m with a 600W hps in cool tube, If I dont vac the temp goes up well fast, its a bit like an oven, lol


 essex how do you find the cool tubes are they any good i was thinking about switching to them myself


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2010)

Cheap FUn on a Sat Night...She such a good girl



View attachment 925509View attachment 925508View attachment 925507View attachment 925506View attachment 925505View attachment 925504View attachment 925503View attachment 925502View attachment 925501View attachment 925500


----------



## Essex (May 9, 2010)

haha, cute dog! better than the bitch I had sat night, lol


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Very good dog indeed, Hemlock. 

Surprised she didn't have a nibble of that finger after a while, haha.

Smokey11, I also use cool tubes, I think they are, well.....Cool! I am happy with mine so far. On hassle is giving them a clean now and then I suppose. Requires sticking you arm into them at awkward angles unless you dismantle your set up (I am lazy, I go for awkaward angles!) I got mine at my local hydro store, 25 euros each. You'll find them an all sorts of website, depends where you bide as far as ordering and transport costs.

Have a good Sunday, last game of the Football league today. 

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2010)

Cheers DST have a great Sunday


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_fdGk2ICak&feature=related

Sunday Tunes...I feel Fine anytime shes around me now


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Is that a stork or a crane in your avatar...or something totally different? We get loads of the big buggers around here.


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Is that a stork or a crane in your avatar...or something totally different? We get loads of the big buggers around here.


A Blue Heron, she hangs out most morning and looks for a little lunch late in the afternoon. I very lucky to live where I live, it like living at a zoo, I had manatees at my dock this winter, dolphfins all year...Its awsome, everytime I leave here for a trip somewhere, I ask myself, why would u leave paradise???????


----------



## Essex (May 9, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> A Blue Heron, she hangs out most morning and looks for a little lunch late in the afternoon. I very lucky to live where I live, it like living at a zoo, I had manatees at my dock this winter, dolphfins all year...Its awsome, everytime I leave here for a trip somewhere, I ask myself, why would u leave paradise???????


sounds nice m8! all I got is concrete with the occasional rat and seagull, lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2010)

the mothes 1. HDF 2. JTR 5,6 Nuken, 7 JTR


----------



## Hemlock (May 10, 2010)

the BItCH and a tray of Nuken


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2010)

man i tell you if your avatar was what greets me when i look out my door id be a very happy man. garden looks great man, the Bitch is fit to burst! she got far off?


----------



## Hemlock (May 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i tell you if your avatar was what greets me when i look out my door id be a very happy man. garden looks great man, the Bitch is fit to burst! she got far off?


bout 2 weeks running some gravity thru her now, get those nugs hard
i'm very lucky to have a great view


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> A Blue Heron, she hangs out most morning and looks for a little lunch late in the afternoon. I very lucky to live where I live, it like living at a zoo, I had manatees at my dock this winter, dolphfins all year...Its awsome, everytime I leave here for a trip somewhere, I ask myself, why would u leave paradise???????


Awesome, we also get loads of them. There's a park near me that form some reason has an old disused chimney in the middle of it, there's a huge Storks nest on top of it with a happy couple in residence. Will need to remember to get a pic of it.

I love the Dam, I love my home, but one thing I miss is a good view. Even on the top floor I am still looking at other buildings...grrr. One day I will have a nice view again when we finally get our house in South Africa...preferably with a view like the one attached (my fave spot in SA)

Peace, DST

EDIT: RIU playing funny buggers today, the 2nd pic is our old view in Amsterdam from our living room window.


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2010)

SA that sounds adventerious,,,the pic is breathing taking.
I was in the Dam a few years ago but it was Janurary, very cold. 
You live i the Dam now DST??


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> SA that sounds adventerious,,,the pic is breathing taking.
> I was in the Dam a few years ago but it was Janurary, very cold.
> You live i the Dam now DST??


SA is the nuts Hemlock (my wife is South African) It's gonna take a while for that country to be right though. You can't go through life getting bummed like those folk did and not take a while to get back on yer feet!!
The Dam has one of the coldest winds second only to Leith in Edinburgh and Sauchiehall street in Glasgow, two of the windiest places in Scotland, haha. 
Yeh man, I moved to the Dam over 10 years ago now! Best move I ever made.


----------



## Dropastone (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmm very interesting. I like your setup bro, I thank I'll hang around and maybe learn a thing or two.

Peace.


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Hmmmm very interesting. I like your setup bro, I thank I'll hang around and maybe learn a thing or two.
> 
> Peace.


Dropastone Cheer mate thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2010)

DST said:


> SA is the nuts Hemlock (my wife is South African) It's gonna take a while for that country to be right though. You can't go through life getting bummed like those folk did and not take a while to get back on yer feet!!
> The Dam has one of the coldest winds second only to Leith in Edinburgh and Sauchiehall street in Glasgow, two of the windiest places in Scotland, haha.
> Yeh man, I moved to the Dam over 10 years ago now! Best move I ever made.


 
I was in scotland in 2005 at the Glen Marangie(sp) the 16 men of Tine??? Dwas very cold, played golf at Royal Dornoch...
Yeah I didn't want to say anything but the Dam is fun if your in your 20's and i'm not, so after a couple days of cold and cramped I jumped on a plane and headed home.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I was in scotland in 2005 at the Glen Marangie(sp) the 16 men of Tine??? Dwas very cold, played golf at Royal Dornoch...
> Yeah I didn't want to say anything but the Dam is fun if your in your 20's and i'm not, so after a couple days of cold and cramped I jumped on a plane and headed home.


The old Glen of Tranquility!! Nice tipple!!

Will PM you cause I don't wanna jack your thread with my Amsterdam rant, hahaha.


----------



## Hemlock (May 12, 2010)

dst said:


> the old glen of tranquility!! Nice tipple!!
> 
> Will pm you cause i don't wanna jack your thread with my amsterdam rant, hahaha.


lol.............


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

A Buddy came by yesterday while I was trimming. Hes a big boy 350....Oh MY thats a big gut LOL


----------



## West Coast Medicine (May 14, 2010)

your buds look as fat as your buddy! How many weeks flower does it take on that strain? I'm thinking about getting a new strain that doesn't take as long (10 weeks)


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Fuk, my business partner was round smoking weed at your gaff, Hemlock!!! that is exactly what he's like. Does your mate also have a neck as thick as his head? haha.

My fave pics were 1 and 6 though.

DST


----------



## Essex (May 14, 2010)

haha, made me chuckle


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Fuk, my business partner was round smoking weed at your gaff, Hemlock!!! that is exactly what he's like. Does your mate also have a neck as thick as his head? haha.
> 
> My fave pics were 1 and 6 though.
> 
> DST


 
Oh YEAHHH Looks like a pack of hot dogs back there...LOL..Hes a funny bastard!!!!

__________________________________________________________________________________

Hey WCM,
That Strain is Heavy Duty Fruitie, Takes 60 days under CFL's and that bud was bloomed under t-5's So I would think under and HPS about 53-56 days
Not as big of a yeilder as advertized but a lovely stone, Nice even head and body.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

hahahaa epic hem!!! 2 budshots and 4 gutshots !?!? lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaa epic hem!!! 2 budshots and 4 gutshots !?!? lol


Cool Kat Don..LOL hard to top a classic..LOL

Heres an update ya'll may enjoy.

Oh Don, how was the Party?

Clones just ate so they are kinda droppie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

sup hemlock

i cant see any pics?! 

party was epic, still eating cupcakes though im going to be like your pal ^^^^


----------



## Hemlock (May 18, 2010)

ahh you are so right Don...Fukin pic were there last night,,,???,,,,
Thank you Don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

lol pics have been screwy on the new look RIU 

things on the up n up there hemlock man, how many feeds a day do you do with the drippers? im totally noob with hydro style setups


----------



## Hemlock (May 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol pics have been screwy on the new look RIU
> 
> things on the up n up there hemlock man, how many feeds a day do you do with the drippers? im totally noob with hydro style setups


Well the plants in Bloom go twice a day 6 days a week, no feed on sunday, 30min each time, 1st time before lights go on and another 6 hours into the day.
I don't use the normal pumps for the those hoses you see I use 264 GPM eco pumps so the water comes out fast.

Veg Plants once a day for 15 mins and lots of times i'll skip a day and just foliar feed with Jump Start.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2010)

I am expecting a family of Monkeys to come dropping out of that big mutha on the left....awesome trunk action Hemlock! 







Peace,

DST


----------



## Hemlock (May 19, 2010)

DST said:


> I am expecting a family of Monkeys to come dropping out of that big mutha on the left....awesome trunk action Hemlock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Bro...I'm taking that bitch down now. she'll have a good yeild..LOL


----------



## West Coast Medicine (May 19, 2010)

So that's the HDF from what seedbank? Your setup is one of the ones I'm thinking about, a drip with ebb trays. I might go with a modular ebb & flow with a controller, I've got to make up my mind in the next 5 days or so or my clones are gonna be sick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

yo hemlock man was that a mother that you flowered? the trunk is so fat man, you could carve your sweethearts name in that mutha


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

West Coast Medicine said:


> So that's the HDF from what seedbank? Your setup is one of the ones I'm thinking about, a drip with ebb trays. I might go with a modular ebb & flow with a controller, I've got to make up my mind in the next 5 days or so or my clones are gonna be sick.


Hey WCM, thanks for dropping by Brother...That HDF I'm not sure what seed bank I wanna say Dutch passion, but when I bought those beans I was in the Dam and was really fcuked up the whole time i was there, those fucking mushrooms, I bought about 1,000 usd worth seeds from several different seeds banks but here what I do know in the book the big book of Buds Volume III that is the HDF that I got, Not happy with however, low yeild...
Semper Fi


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo hemlock man was that a mother that you flowered? the trunk is so fat man, you could carve your sweethearts name in that mutha


 
Good Morning Don,
No she was not a mother, she was grown as an experience( i can't believe I can't fukin spell experiment, Bullocks) to cut my plant count down, but it didn't work. I can get more off 8 in a tray vs the big plant....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

good afternoon hemlock sir! 

ah fact finding huh, live n learn man. ive been reading up on LED's im thinking about dropping the hps very pricey though the lack of heat will keep the mrs quiet


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good afternoon hemlock sir!
> 
> ah fact finding huh, live n learn man. ive been reading up on LED's im thinking about dropping the hps very pricey though the lack of heat will keep the mrs quiet


You KNow Don I have heard that they have come a long way in the last couple years, I use t-5 in a little spot 5- 2x4 hoods..I love them but they just don't give me what the 1000 HPS does???? Good Luck..
I left a note in your Journal about MY AMY, I trust you and Mr West and Jester will look into it straight away....LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

your amy ehhhh hahaha 

man they better have had come a long way the price tag on them stings, 964.99 for the 600W


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your amy ehhhh hahaha
> 
> man they better have had come a long way the price tag on them stings, 964.99 for the 600W


964.99 Holy fuck batman


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

i know, man you just know its going to be like plasma tv's at first they were so expensive no one had them then a year later everyone has one for cheap. 

a grand for a lamp. i just dont know if i can bring myself to part with that much for a bunch of leds


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know, man you just know its going to be like plasma tv's at first they were so expensive no one had them then a year later everyone has one for cheap.
> 
> a grand for a lamp. i just dont know if i can bring myself to part with that much for a bunch of leds


Man I might try CFL's before I invest that much..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

man ive got a 300w dual spec for boosting the lower popcorn works wonders but i dont think i would use them on their own.


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2010)

Have a great weekend everyone...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

you too brother!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man ive got a 300w dual spec for boosting the lower popcorn works wonders but i dont think i would use them on their own.


OK, use that as your overhead light. take 4 pieces of styro insulation board 1/2 inch thick that has the foil on it, put mylay on those 4 pieces
then mount two 4foot t-5 strips on each piece and let the rip I think you will be happy. Really I started with CFL t-5 and then added hps but I still bud a lot of plants under t-5 and they do fine. Best Of Luck My Brother!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

2 t5's is a lot man your clones must bust a gut in there. and cheers for the heads up on the LEDs man thats really starting to do my head in i dont want to get ripped off with crap.

happy growing bro


----------



## Hemlock (May 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 t5's is a lot man your clones must bust a gut in there. and cheers for the heads up on the LEDs man thats really starting to do my head in i dont want to get ripped off with crap.
> 
> happy growing bro


Sure thing Don.
On the clones, it either be strong or go in the can!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

like the ethic man!! do or die!


----------



## Hemlock (May 24, 2010)

LOL......Do or die....Live and let die loved that movie..

Don any reports on me AMY


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

man im leaving amy alone, that girl aint nothin but trouble haha


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Whats the lifecycle on led lights, I am assuming there is none, i.e you don't need to replace the bulbs?


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man im leaving amy alone, that girl aint nothin but trouble haha


Come on Don,,Shes troubled and needs your help..LOL..She really needs my help. I think I could fuck the crazy out of her..LOL

Well I had 3 clones take a shit last night,,,started to harden them off and get ready for transplant,,,,that usually doesn't happen, oh well just cut somemore.
Pic later lads!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

man maybe before she went down the crack addled route id have done the same.


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man maybe before she went down the crack addled route id have done the same.


I have to ask, does all of England know she fuck Pete Doherty...What a POS he is...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

dude i dont think she's ever been with pete doherty (yeah we do know how much of a prize tool he is! lol) she was married to blake fielding 

EDIT: well ill be damned gopogled it and theres pics of them schmoozing!?!?! im so old haha


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i dont think she's ever been with pete doherty (yeah we do know how much of a prize tool he is! lol) she was married to blake fielding
> 
> EDIT: well ill be damned gopogled it and theres pics of them schmoozing!?!?! im so old haha


shes back with that dick........DAMN, I wish she had a tattoo of HEMLOCK on her new tits........LOL


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Whats the lifecycle on led lights, I am assuming there is none, i.e you don't need to replace the bulbs?


 
You know DST I don't know..DON???


----------



## West Coast Medicine (May 25, 2010)

I think its 50000 hours or so, yeah I checked they average 25,000 to 100,000 hours which is 6 years of 24/0 or 12 years of 12/12 on average


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

seems more reasonable when you think about the cost of some of the new bulbs out there


----------



## Hemlock (May 27, 2010)

Well its harvest Day today taking one table down and puttin it back up the same day....
Pics tonight,,,no rest for the wicked!!!!


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

plenty smoke for the wicked though!!! the only way us wicked ones survive.....


----------



## Hemlock (May 28, 2010)

Alright well you know what they say in this biz. Get'em up, take'em down, put'em back up the same day and you make the cash...
Thats how we do here down on the farm.
Was Diggin some Hendrix last night..Check out the song,
Killing Floor


----------



## West Coast Medicine (May 28, 2010)

looks sweet!! You'll be smoking in about 5 days!


----------



## Hemlock (May 28, 2010)

West Coast Medicine said:


> looks sweet!! You'll be smoking in about 5 days!


Oh Yeah!!!!!! Pulling down the purple nuken!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and so it begins again!


seems like it never ends.....


----------



## Hemlock (May 28, 2010)

DST said:


> plenty smoke for the wicked though!!! the only way us wicked ones survive.....


LOL DST what you doin thuis weekend????

you to Don what shakin??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2010)

easy like sunday mornin bro! sittin in my gown thinking about a bong rip an dsome xbox haha 

nice tune choice for chopping!

:/ anyway looks like some fat golf balls to be playin with in about 4 days man. nice


----------



## Hemlock (May 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy like sunday mornin bro! sittin in my gown thinking about a bong rip an dsome xbox haha
> 
> nice tune choice for chopping!
> 
> :/ anyway looks like some fat golf balls to be playin with in about 4 days man. nice



Don a easy weekend for ya....good for you.
Mr West's Cheese sure looked good, may have to get me some of thAt


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Weekend of babysitting for a friend and contractors letting me down not turning up on site.....if only people where as reliable as my plants, I would be minted.

Hope you had a good one Hemlock.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Weekend of babysitting for a friend and contractors letting me down not turning up on site.....if only people where as reliable as my plants, I would be minted.
> 
> Hope you had a good one Hemlock.
> 
> Peace, DST


What a good mate you are DST....fucking contractor always smokin that shit....LOL


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

yup, contractors are known for smoking blue veins!!!

Hemlock, your pics appear just like that...Tommy Cooper style. Not sure how I missed em but looks tasty.
So this is the Purple Nuken...first purple bud where the bud is purple but the leaves stay green. Yum!


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2010)

Hey Thanks DST

Here old tune for ya'll by Dr John "the night tripper"
Right Place Wrong Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRDMu87tl0&feature=related


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 4, 2010)

Pic Updates tonight...Back at it..


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2010)

Whats up bru, all good? Nae updates pal?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

aye wheres the pics or you been too baked?!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye wheres the pics or you been too baked?!


Fuckin A/c went out where the op is of course the part that fucked up was in the attic, hot as balls.....have spent since friday night trying to fix it.
Finally got it done last night, 600 dollars later,,fuck that hurt.
plants spent 5 days in 90 degree heat.. so we are just trying to recover and breath now.
Man am I tired, i had to take a fuckin fan motor and circuit board out and my favorite tool is a HAMMER. so needless to say it took me longer than
a skilled tradesman..Glad its over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

christ man what a nightmare! at least your plants are still alive thats cookin heat there!


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Jun 9, 2010)

How old are the plants that got scorched? I just bought a new 8000 btu LG yesterday, it's getting above 75 in my room already. I have yet to set it up.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ man what a nightmare! at least your plants are still alive thats cookin heat there!


Yeah they are thank God..Thanks for asking Don. They look a little stressed so I just pulled there ppm\\\'s way down lettin just kinda chill out for yesterday and today. Tommrow I\\\'ll go up by a 100 ppm a day till I get to 1000, then 50 ppm a day until rinse time.Hey WCM, they look ok white hairs not standing up like usual they probably went to 90 with no c02 due to they fact I had to continually run my can fan w/filter to keep air circulating.But I have to say that with c02 I go to 90-95 during the heat of they day. I don\\\'t like that however I have no choice in that area. So I guess what I\\\'m tryin to say is that I think MJ plants are a bit tuffer than maybe some book would have you believe..Plants in Veg did fine they don\\\'t look any different..So glad its fixed no one had to come in so that was good. I learned that I will pay the A/C man whatever he wants form now on..LOL
Plants ranged in age from mother to clones in a room and a room of bloom plants about 30 days into bloom


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2010)

Can\'t seem to seperate paragraphs on here today???


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

My favourite tool is my roll of duct tape.....Hammers are also very cool, haha. I am a kinda DIY man (Duct it Yourself)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

yup pay the AC man for sure hahaha sounds like youve got your recovery plan sorted they'll be fine


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I have had it with HDF,,, gonna bloom the mother,,, fuckin bitch.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Well I have had it with HDF,,, gonna bloom the mother,,, fuckin bitch.


Whats the problem with the HDF lad? or you just bored and looking for summit new?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Whats the problem with the HDF lad? or you just bored and looking for summit new?


Just can't take the heat inside the room, easily mag defiencent, airy buds, hard to get tuned in. In my opinion this may be a connuisers dope but its not for those of us that are tring to make a living. HDF only nets me 1/2 of what my other strain get per plant. Now maybe I have the wrong pheno, I don't know, but this last table I took down got so mag def that the leaves were gold,,,and it get the same feeding as the other strains.. ????


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 14, 2010)

Got my G-13 labs pinapple express seeds today....sent me a ton of GREAT freebies


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

You gotta love freebies. Pineapple express....sounds interesting.


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh hell yes, Pineapple Express!!! Send it Marine!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

everyone loves freebies, especially when you get a couple of good lookin beans. what else did you get hem lad?


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Jul 16, 2010)

So what's up buddy? You've been gone for a while now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

sound off!!! where you at hemlock


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

Vacation in paradise....oh yeh, he lives in Paradise!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 4, 2010)

Been off me rocker lads. Loads of works. But it worked out very well. Seem I now have a bit more space.
Pinapple express coming along.
Also started sensi star fem
and Rocklock fem
Will try and be around a bit more. Missed you all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

word hem lad!

sensi star up in hte mix eh!? that shit is knockout! 

good to see ya back bro


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Pics please mr Hemlock? lol. 

Sorry, but is Sensi Star from Sensi Seeds (prolly a dumb Q)


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> word hem lad!
> 
> sensi star up in hte mix eh!? that shit is knockout!
> 
> good to see ya back bro


 

Good to be Be Bck Don, Hows your Las????

DST 
G13 Labs Pinapple express. will fet some Pics up tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2010)

cheers man the lady is in hospital recovering from an operation at the mo she's pretty poorly but getting better.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man the lady is in hospital recovering from an operation at the mo she's pretty poorly but getting better.


Best wishes for yer Bonny Lass, Don!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2010)

cheers D man aye shes bearing up shes a tough little lassy


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers D man aye shes bearing up shes a tough little lassy


Aye lad, that's the way they make em up North!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Aye lad, that's the way they make em up North!!


shes not so good today been sick a few times, not good when youve got a 8 inch cut across your belly poor thing. 

sorry to jack ya thread man


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 9, 2010)

P
Pic 1 ROCKLOCK
PIC 2 JTR
pic 3 Sensi Star
Pic Pinapple Express G-13 Labs
Can't seem to find the lineage on this can anyone Help out here. IS G-13 version different from the orginal?
Trust everyone is well, what do ya'll think, lookin good lookin OK, what can I do?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

looks like youve got everything locked down man! cant help on the pinapple man !? youll love that sensi star and the ripper! but whats the rocklock? where she come from?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like youve got everything locked down man! cant help on the pinapple man !? youll love that sensi star and the ripper! but whats the rocklock? where she come from?


Shes a DNA RockstarXWarlock..
Best wishes for your lady Bro. Hope everything works out.
DST will probably know about the Pineapple express..


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello lad, again I am as much use as a chocolate fireguard. All I can imagine is that someone has managed to get hold of some seed and done some magic on it..so my guess is that it'll be as close to the original as anything would be. 

Sorry mate. Have a good weekend anyhoo, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Hello lad, again I am as much use as a chocolate fireguard. All I can imagine is that someone has managed to get hold of some seed and done some magic on it..so my guess is that it'll be as close to the original as anything would be.
> 
> Sorry mate. Have a good weekend anyhoo, DST


Thanks anyway D. Yeah that was my thought G-13 got a seeds and just backbrossed with itsself or something. Funny it seems no one anymore wants to put the lineage on the seeds. Big secret.....

Don Hope your Lady is getting along better???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

cheers hem man yeah she's a lot better now coming home today! 

so is it G13 cross or is the company called g13!? im lost off


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers hem man yeah she's a lot better now coming home today!
> 
> so is it G13 cross or is the company called g13!? im lost off


Let see the seed companys name is G-13 Labs,,, and they put out a version of Pinapple express


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks anyway D. Yeah that was my thought G-13 got a seeds and just backbrossed with itsself or something. Funny it seems no one anymore wants to put the lineage on the seeds. Big secret.....
> 
> Don Hope your Lady is getting along better???


I just think the big mystery behind breading is no longer a mystery, and if most of the companies actually put the history out there, then they probably wouldn't sell anything!! I mean, look at DNA with its Headband, or is it Sour Kush, I mean come on guys, you know what went into the breading...or do you? If you know what I mean. So by holding info back, the mystery like you said, The Big Secret is maintained, and these guys can go on pumping out seeds for like 100 widgets for 10 pokey little things. I mean any criminal these days is not going to get into growing weed to sell. They should be selling seeds. By weight that is far more profitable....ok, rant over.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2010)

hahah id never thought of it that way the profit to weight ratio on seeds is epic!? haha remember the start of that cypress hill song where theyre waitin on the re up and they get a seed!?!?

any particular reason for the pinapple choice or just fancy a fruity number? if its pinapple your after id recommend the C99 that shit is so nice man tasteslike pinapple sherbert


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah id never thought of it that way the profit to weight ratio on seeds is epic!? haha remember the start of that cypress hill song where theyre waitin on the re up and they get a seed!?!?
> 
> any particular reason for the pinapple choice or just fancy a fruity number? if its pinapple your after id recommend the C99 that shit is so nice man tasteslike pinapple sherbert


Hey Don, no the customers want name brands as they say....Myself,,,,, I'm lookin for mass trichomes...But I figured everyone know PE because of the movie and it say HUGE YEILD??? we'll see, I will get some of that c99...
How is your lady settling in at home OK I hope..??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

man the sensi star fits that one perfecto bangin indica stone to it. id really recommend subcools lines if your lookin for frost man some of his work is so frosty its unreal. under the fan leaf frost... you ever considered playing about with a uvb bulb ? lady is doing ok at home and bored now. got some crazy week planner thing for when shes allowed to do stuff, week 1 is light movement making a cup of tea etc so she's getting plenty of tv time in lol thanks for askin bro


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man the sensi star fits that one perfecto bangin indica stone to it. id really recommend subcools lines if your lookin for frost man some of his work is so frosty its unreal. under the fan leaf frost... you ever considered playing about with a uvb bulb ? lady is doing ok at home and bored now. got some crazy week planner thing for when shes allowed to do stuff, week 1 is light movement making a cup of tea etc so she's getting plenty of tv time in lol thanks for askin bro


Keeping in m ind DOn I have to pay the bills so if it don't yeild,,,I move. I love JTR Great stuff, Great bag appeal Great Name, But I guess I got a Mother that wan't that great and its hard to clone and real Picky...Now thats just me but I keep a table or 2 around of JTR For my head, But times are gettin tuff so lookin for the big haul....Have you heard anything about the yeild on Senso Star??
Glad to hear your lady is getting better!
Semper Fi


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 18, 2010)

DST said:


> I just think the big mystery behind breading is no longer a mystery, and if most of the companies actually put the history out there, then they probably wouldn't sell anything!! I mean, look at DNA with its Headband, or is it Sour Kush, I mean come on guys, you know what went into the breading...or do you? If you know what I mean. So by holding info back, the mystery like you said, The Big Secret is maintained, and these guys can go on pumping out seeds for like 100 widgets for 10 pokey little things. I mean any criminal these days is not going to get into growing weed to sell. They should be selling seeds. By weight that is far more profitable....ok, rant over.



I hear what your sayin Bro but the Majority of folks are growin not Breeding. But I can seee why they wouldn't put the info out. Coming from an Aguriculture backround I like to kinda study up on what the good Parents so I can be more informed when I make my seed choice.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I hear what your sayin Bro but the Majority of folks are growin not Breeding. But I can seee why they wouldn't put the info out. Coming from an Aguriculture backround I like to kinda study up on what the good Parents so I can be more informed when I make my seed choice.


Indeed, being informed is just being smart!

The Casey Jones is a big yielder, amazing taste, smell, nice big nugs so also appealing. And the high is a real energetic one, but also nails you to the sky. If you can get the 8 week strain you would be onto a winner I think.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Indeed, being informed is just being smart!
> 
> The Casey Jones is a big yielder, amazing taste, smell, nice big nugs so also appealing. And the high is a real energetic one, but also nails you to the sky. If you can get the 8 week strain you would be onto a winner I think.


Thanks for the heads up DST!!!!


Where the fuck is Don, wake up Don old Man...


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks for the heads up DST!!!!
> 
> 
> Where the fuck is Don, wake up Don old Man...


a little bird told me it's gonna be a High Times cup entry....was just thinking Donny's been quiet min.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2010)

Crazy Story
I'm driving out to the beach last week and I see a women walking down the road who looks like my ex. I always wondered what I would do if I saw her. So I turn my car around. I turn left so that I'm blocking the intersection that she is crossing. I look her straight in the face and SWEAR its my ex. It shakes me to my core and I drive away. But my heart turns me around and I call my ex's name out. This lady takes her sunglasses off and its not her. But the feelings are so strong I have to wonder how big our mistake of breaking up really was. I will never get over this ex, she will always have my heart. Its so sad because I know its affecting my realtionship I'm in now. But I have to wonder is it affecting hers? For Fuck sake I don't know. All I know it when it was good it was the best ever and lets just say I have been blessed to have a way with the ladies and this one was always the one that turned my head and heart.....Is it a Crime, I still want her and I want her to want me too...???


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

lifes too short not to react on feelings like that Hemlock.....

perhaps when and if you followed this through you may find it is just memories that are making you think like that, and when actually faced with the Ex, you may find it's just not the same as what your memories are telling you.

Our mind is a beautiful place, reality isn't always that beautiful.



Hemlock said:


> Crazy Story
> I'm driving out to the beach last week and I see a women walking down the road who looks like my ex. I always wondered what I would do if I saw her. So I turn my car around. I turn left so that I'm blocking the intersection that she is crossing. I look her straight in the face and SWEAR its my ex. It shakes me to my core and I drive away. But my heart turns me around and I call my ex's name out. This lady takes her sunglasses off and its not her. But the feelings are so strong I have to wonder how big our mistake of breaking up really was. I will never get over this ex, she will always have my heart. Its so sad because I know its affecting my realtionship I'm in now. But I have to wonder is it affecting hers? For Fuck sake I don't know. All I know it when it was good it was the best ever and lets just say I have been blessed to have a way with the ladies and this one was always the one that turned my head and heart.....Is it a Crime, I still want her and I want her to want me too...???


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2010)

DST said:


> lifes too short not to react on feelings like that Hemlock.....
> 
> perhaps when and if you followed this through you may find it is just memories that are making you think like that, and when actually faced with the Ex, you may find it's just not the same as what your memories are telling you.
> 
> Our mind is a beautiful place, reality isn't always that beautiful.


Very true my friend...
Love seems dive and Jumps and ripples like the deepest Oceans.....

So I tried to get a hold of her Friday Night...she'd have none of it..
I called her friend. Her friend who is also my friend, asked me was I crazy. I said no Just still in Love with her.
She said I will call her and tell her to get a hold of you. My ex did infact email me however, she thought it was about something else.
I emailed her back my feelings,,,really thats all I can do... Love is free will you can't force it..
Love is a losing Game, One I wish I never played. what a mess we made.......
Just needed to get all this out.
Thanks DST


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sure it'll work out bru, whatever happens at least you know you acted on it!


Hemlock said:


> Very true my friend...
> Love seems dive and Jumps and ripples like the deepest Oceans.....
> 
> So I tried to get a hold of her Friday Night...she'd have none of it..
> ...


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 28, 2010)

Aww i hope she sees the light  Love is like a bird, set it free and if it comes back to you it belongs to you forever. 

Plants re looking nice btw  i particularly like this pic , oh wait i cant get a grip with this cross reference thing~ 2 secs lol...........


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 28, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> the BItCH and a tray of Nuken



'The Bitch' <----------- that one lol 

Only fair i come and see your grow after your kind words in mine


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> 'The Bitch' <----------- that one lol
> 
> Only fair i come and see your grow after your kind words in mine


LOL...Thats what friends do Right Agent.
So true, Set it free,,,,, if it comes back, it was meant to be.....Well we'll see,,,,,,,,, But I be lookin
_____________________
OK Gang Here are pic of the new moms and some Clone.
Will get some pics of the Bloomers tommrow

Pic 1 is the new g-13 labs Pinapple express Both planted at Same time
Pic 2 Rocklock on left sensi star on right
Pic 3 Rocklock up close
Pic 4 some clones gettin ready to translpant
Pic 5 Sensi Star BTW planted same time as rocklock..Can't figure this one out DST and all, planted same time as Rocklock
Pic 6 More Clones
Pic 7 Sensi Star up close...What did I do Here DST???
Pic 8 Another G-13 Pineapple Express,,IMO a Super female in my untrained eye..What do ya'll think??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Where the fuck is Don, wake up Don old Man...


im here man just spinnin with all thats going on in my life at the min. man im a split person on the whole ex thing ive been where you are and gone both ways, (no homo) haha. what will be will be but youll forever beat yourself up unless you stick it out there and see if she feels the same. i wonder about 1 ex but know that im happier now. grass is always greener etc etc an more cliche' BS. 

youll know whats right in your head n heart one day or youll go nuckin futs mate.

stay up brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

oh and the babies are coming along a treat fella, sensi star is quite a squat one fella dont fret she'll come good


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im here man just spinnin with all thats going on in my life at the min. man im a split person on the whole ex thing ive been where you are and gone both ways, (no homo) haha. what will be will be but youll forever beat yourself up unless you stick it out there and see if she feels the same. i wonder about 1 ex but know that im happier now. grass is always greener etc etc an more cliche' BS.
> 
> youll know whats right in your head n heart one day or youll go nuckin futs mate.
> 
> stay up brother


I'm Tryin!!
Thanks Don


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh and the babies are coming along a treat fella, sensi star is quite a squat one fella dont fret she'll come good


Man I hope so seen some great pics of Sensi Star..Hope she come round


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

i was considering her as an option for my SOG she's deffo a star performer! fingers crossed for you fella!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok Ya'll here some pic of the JTR momma I chopped down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

thats some trunk on her man shes a beast!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow nice- what a lovely shape! Its like a well trained 'standard' tree! Hopefully my little ones will be of a better stature than my last grow- but that plant looks great very healthy looking at chop~ good stuff.

Agent xx

P.s and blimey your avatar is actually what you see out of your back door~ drools all i see is rain and a poorly looking koi pond  care to swap? lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Wow nice- what a lovely shape! Its like a well trained 'standard' tree! Hopefully my little ones will be of a better stature than my last grow- but that plant looks great very healthy looking at chop~ good stuff.
> 
> Agent xx
> 
> P.s and blimey your avatar is actually what you see out of your back door~ drools all i see is rain and a poorly looking koi pond  care to swap? lol


Agent I am very Lucky to live where I do..Yeah that is my back yard!!! It gets better somewhere I just haven't found it yet..LOL
Think I'll pass on the swap for now....Having traveled to your country its a bit cold and rainy for me..I gotta have the Sun!!!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 29, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Agent I am very Lucky to live where I do..Yeah that is my back yard!!! It gets better somewhere I just haven't found it yet..LOL
> Think I'll pass on the swap for now....Having traveled to your country its a bit cold and rainy for me..I gotta have the Sun!!!



Lol worth a try  x


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2010)

Think I'll only get bout a 4 z's off that JTR Momma dried weight. Damn it.
Thats kinda the reason I'm done with that Strain..Just not enough yeild 
when i chopped that HDF Momma Got 6 z's Now these were big plants and the below does not apply couse they are in large pots and have been around for 6-10 months.

I think part is the JTR Momma, Just not that super female you need for a mother,,, kinda picky..Hard to clone, for me anyway.

Thru a friend I found out that I have been over watering again, thoughtnI got passed that but NOT.

Anyway I was watering the bloom plants 15 mins every other day. Too Much. So I tried watering only when they are dry and light in the 2 gallon grow bag. What a difference!!! They just lifted and started bulking up. 
I think the reason is fairly simple and this is way I have related it.
I grew up in the country, we have LARGE oak trees. When left to nature you typically never see the roots in the country. Now On a golf course you see the roots of most trees they run on top of the ground and then go down. On the golf course we typically have to add mulch or dirt to cover the roots up, since the daily water at the golf course they will run under the cart paths and lift up the concrete, So my thought is, since at the golf course we water every day the trees don't have to send down to the water table and as the water table receeds in the dry months. The trees in the country must send the roots down even father. therefor you never see them.

So the last few bloom plants I took down I noticed that the bags were not full of roots and none of them had reached the botton of the bag. 

Boy I am stoned i'm just rambling
have a good night everyone


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok sunday Morning Funnies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snW3cM1KipQ&feature=related

What Does Marcellus Wallace look like?
What
What country you from
What
What ain't no country I ever heard of
Do they speak english in What
English MotherFucker do you speak it...LOL
Oh Just Watch it FUNNY as hell


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure about large oaks not having deep roots but I reckon you are spot on with the weed. I am using a smaller pot for my casey and bx2 cheese, fek me I water every 2nd day (i use to water 2 times per week), they are around 2 gallon pots as well, (and could prob do every day water.)
Still like the JTR..


Hemlock said:


> Think I'll only get bout a 4 z's off that JTR Momma dried weight. Damn it.
> Thats kinda the reason I'm done with that Strain..Just not enough yeild
> when i chopped that HDF Momma Got 6 z's Now these were big plants and the below does not apply couse they are in large pots and have been around for 6-10 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2010)

Saturday night Listening, gettin all Banged up diggin some Boz Scaggs..The dirty Lowdown Old school


Baby's into runnin' round
Hangin' with the crowd
Putting your business in the street
Talkin' out loud
Sayin' you bought her this and that
And how much you done spent
I swear she must believe
Its all heaven sent
Hey boy 
You better bring the chick around
To the sad sad truth 
The dirty lowdown

You ain't got to be so bad 
Got to be so cold
This dog eat dog existence 
Sure is gettin' old
Got to have a Jones for this 
Jones for that
This runnin' with the Jones's boy
Just ain't where it's at
You gonna come back around
To the sad sad truth.. 
The dirty lowdown

Pics are some comin down and the new sensi star MOM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2010)

am diggin that boz scaggs man perfect sunday morning listening! 

hope the sensi star is everything your looking for bro, it put me on my ass


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am diggin that boz scaggs man perfect sunday morning listening!
> 
> hope the sensi star is everything your looking for bro, it put me on my ass


I'm stayin with the sensi star on your recommendation Don, you da Man Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

your too kind sir! have you sampled any quick dry yet?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your too kind sir! have you sampled any quick dry yet?


Oh yeah realy like it...Its a cross of Jack herre and white widow really good stone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

i didnt know but yeah with jh and ww in the make up it should be flavour and kick fairly well balanced eh


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't believe no one blew this pic up for you, looks yummy mate!


Hemlock said:


> Saturday night Listening, gettin all Banged up diggin some Boz Scaggs..The dirty Lowdown Old school
> 
> 
> Baby's into runnin' round
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks D I don't how to do that yet..Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

it took me a good while to get it down pat mate , in the end i stuck it in the notes box on the user cp

1. attach picture
2. preview post
3. open the previewed attachment in a new window by middle click or right click and click open in new tab/window
4. copy images url
5. remove attachment from post through the manage attachment button
6. then type {img}https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...e-dscf5436.jpg{/img} replacing the squigly brackets for square ones [ ] the bit in the middle of the two sets of tags is the url of the picture

how much you get off that ^^^ beauty


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it took me a good while to get it down pat mate , in the end i stuck it in the notes box on the user cp
> 
> 1. attach picture
> 2. preview post
> ...


 Thanks for info on the Pic Don!!

You Know I don't know Don it all drying now,,,, looks like the table which was 8 plants should get a 1/4 lb


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it took me a good while to get it down pat mate , in the end i stuck it in the notes box on the user cp
> 
> 1. attach picture
> 2. preview post
> ...


Another way to skin a cat:
As a tip, I always have two windows on RIU open. One for Copy and Pasting and pictures, and one for reading and browsing. I upload all my pics into my albums, I don't get involved in URL's or IMG's, I just right click on the actual picture and copy and paste it directly onto the post. This way you actually see the pic and not just a name....lets you see how it will be set up on the page. If it's someone elses pic you want to BIG UP, just make sure you paste it between their quote!

To create an Album, go to Community>My Albums>Create Album>then upload as normal.

This also allows you to store your images in one place, and delete them from one place as well. 

DST "the nerd" out....


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks D!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

thats how it used to be and it was much easier i think ill revert back to an album


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 25, 2010)

A little Monday evening tunes....
Got a call from an ex today and this how she made me feel after the call. God I miss her.
She was the person I thought I would grow old with, but things changed. sad really. for both of us.
I made her who she was and I knew that might be my undoing. And it was. I made her know that she was more than she ever thought she could be. I could see thru all of her lies at the end and still wanted to make things work. But they didn't. It was an odd call, almost as if she wanted to know more how I felt about her. And I still wanted her, but wasn't sure if she wanted me. God I miss her. Surely, she wants me back, surely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,???????????????????????????,,,,,,,,,,,,,,??????????????..But Maybe not...

You're not the man who gave me everything
I've ever wanted

You're not the man
Who stepped inside my life
And haunted every, every day

You're not the man
Who said he'd never leave
Couldn't breathe
And could not sleep without me

That was someone who you left behind
A long time ago

You're not the man
Who would bleed for me
Never shed a tear
You're not the one
Said he'd always be near

You're not the man
Who threw me a lifeline
And you're not the man
I am so proud to call mine

And you're not the one
You're not the man who gave me everything
I've ever wanted

You're not the man
Who stepped inside my life
And haunted every, every day

You're not the man
Who said he'd never leave
Couldn't breathe
And could not sleep without me

That was someone who you left behind
A long time ago

You're not the man
Who would bleed for me
Never shed a tear
You're not the one
Said he'd always be near

And you're not the one
You're not the man who gave me everything
I've ever wanted

You're not the man
Who said he'd never leave
Couldn't breathe
And could not sleep without me

That was someone who you left behind
A long time ago

But don't get me wrong
tho its seems sad
its not all bad you see
I'm not the little girl I used to be.


You're not the man
not the one 

He was everything you see
he made me believe in me
said he'd always be near


The one who made me believe in me
That was someone who could do no wrong
But you lost him

Who said he'd always, always, always be here

Man I wish that one hadn't got away....

Sorry to babble everyone, this business makes you not trust folks and so you can't really talk to anyone, But I had to get this down or I was gonna burst. she was and still is everything to me. God I miss her. If have someone that you really love cherish it make it work. Its not as easy to find true love from the bottom of your soul as it would seem. I know I've been looking since this One left. She tore my guts out, but when it was good it was the best, I mean the best. God I miss her.
But don't get me wrong it wasn't all bad, but the bad was fuckin awful, but the good was UNFUCKINGREAL..


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

I have had the good being UNFUCKINGREAL...but all being said and done, it never really made up for the BAD....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

welll youll never know if it was meant to be unless you give it another shot if its still not right then as hard as it is part. ive been down that road and parted. but im glad i went down the road and found out. and yeah i still miss parts of that person but im a much happier better relationship now. i wouldnt swap for the world. so in rambling fashion i am so fond of... do what your heart tells you man. then listen to your head. 

(your cock is just playing devils advocate  )


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welll youll never know if it was meant to be unless you give it another shot if its still not right then as hard as it is part. ive been down that road and parted. but im glad i went down the road and found out. and yeah i still miss parts of that person but im a much happier better relationship now. i wouldnt swap for the world. so in rambling fashion i am so fond of... do what your heart tells you man. then listen to your head.
> 
> (your cock is just playing devils advocate  )


 
Ah Don tis the wit I love about ye Lad!!!! 

Thanks so much for the comment boys... Your right D, seem the mind does have a way of forgetting the bad...Its only upon real reflection are you able to see both side.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 31, 2010)

View attachment 1242038View attachment 1242037View attachment 1242036
Sunday Morning Pics,
Using rockwell this time around
The stains are Cash Crop Ken's NUKEN and Jacks Widow, Bagseed my buddy bred this strain.
Started then at 8" inches we been in bloom about 12 days.
Have a great Sunday everybody


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking nice- wish mine would look all the same- would be easier then lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 31, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Looking nice- wish mine would look all the same- would be easier then lol


Oh you'll get them where you want them AG....I just top them so we are all even. But the NUKEN like to run for the light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

girls look great hem lad! man that mix of pebbles perlight and??? looks like you should be gropwing mushrooms on it haha


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> girls look great hem lad! man that mix of pebbles perlight and??? looks like you should be gropwing mushrooms on it haha


Oh Don, Yeah its Perlite Hydron and COCO....I hate using rockwell, but I needed to use what I had. I was broke and couldn't afford anymore perlite,,LOL,,being broke will get ya using everything you have. Thanks for stoppin by Don.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking ready to get their swerve on Mr H. And if it works, well why not use it...too much fekkin waste in this world, good darts bru!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah props for re using i recycle as much as i can. you going to veg them a bit more or they flippin like pidgeons


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah props for re using i recycle as much as i can. you going to veg them a bit more or they flippin like pidgeons


THey have been in bloom for about 14 days....I know they are little, flipped them at about 8-10 Inches.


Thanks D, your right, to much waste, lets do more with less!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

my bad bro lookin closely you can see the light green new shoots. think i was fixated on the hydroton mixup! you flipped the right time with that many in there how many 12?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my bad bro lookin closely you can see the light green new shoots. think i was fixated on the hydroton mixup! you flipped the right time with that many in there how many 12?


Yes sir, 12. How ya feelin Bro, Hangin in there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah man i just had my second berocca of the day, hangover is bested. just need to eat like a king tonight and get an early one, feel like ive been up for days. im off the booze for a while ive got black rings under me eyes and my guts getting bigger! 

hows yourself man?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man i just had my second berocca of the day, hangover is bested. just need to eat like a king tonight and get an early one, feel like ive been up for days. im off the booze for a while ive got black rings under me eyes and my guts getting bigger!
> 
> hows yourself man?


Hangin in there Bro. Big week this week, lots of stuff comin outta Veg. My Caddie job starts this week with the young golfer girl. I met her Dad, hes a champ. They have a villa rented for the week. So back to form for me. Country clubs, swankie dinner, and I'm hopeing that this girl can get me introduced to JULIE INSTER, would love to shag her one time..LOL....
 Big hands, big feet, big lips = Big,,,, well you know Don..LOL...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

hahahah you old hound dog lmao sounds like your gonna have a ball man. kool. enjoy the week!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 2, 2010)

You know I was wrong a page back it was 17 total in that tray, not 12.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

ah well, what's 5 plants between friends.......luckily you didn't have any of us visit, otherwise you may have only had 12..........DST whistles innocently as he walks off with a bag of fresh girlies following him like the Pied Piper of Hamelin. lol. 



Hemlock said:


> You know I was wrong a page back it was 17 total in that tray, not 12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

my eyes must be going lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 2, 2010)

DST said:


> ah well, what's 5 plants between friends.......luckily you didn't have any of us visit, otherwise you may have only had 12..........DST whistles innocently as he walks off with a bag of fresh girlies following him like the Pied Piper of Hamelin. lol.


Oh Don, I would love to your your Wit!!!! If I did I would have to walk around with a matress on me back..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

hahah give over or me head wont fit through the doors man.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2010)

So I'm cadding for a young golfer girl at a LPGA qualifing event.
First Day i'm not here she shoot 75, but kind of a shoddy course, no one played well.
Day two I'm on the Job, we miss one green she makes 2 birdies on the front and we make the turn
number 10 is the green we miss and she misses a 4 footer and starts to fume.
Her dad says you better start using your Drill Instructor talents. I blow him off.
She makes a few pars, and then bogey, par, double bogey and now she a hell CAT.
after a little temper tantraum, I say LOOK, thats enough, anger does us no good out here, now knock this up on the green and lets make a birdie.
SHE DOES IT!!! She calms down. Next hole she knocks it 5 feet away to a tuff pin placement and misses the put, she looks at me like shes about to blow and just stare at her. She hands me the putter, we go to the next hole shes makes a birdie to finish...CALM.
Then the tourney committee calss and says they watched her 3 putt a hole and didn't record the score properly. AUTO DQ if she signs the wrong score card.
They ask me how to handle I say BE COOL and say thats not what my documentation says. I signed the proper card.
Instead she satrts yelling at these people on the phone I just walk outside.
So thats where we are should be an interesting today.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds a bit spoilt to me....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

women man. always drama huh


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2010)

Just got home, lots of DRAMA, will post later. she finished T-73,,,,LOL,LOL,LOL,LOL,LOL...


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

is that good or not....? haven't got a scooby doo about gowf



Hemlock said:


> Just got home, lots of DRAMA, will post later. she finished T-73,,,,LOL,LOL,LOL,LOL,LOL...


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Nov 6, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Her dad says you better start using your Drill Instructor talents. I blow him off.


ooh er missus! Think thats lost in translation to me hahahhaah- means something a lil bit naughty where i come from LMAO!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> ooh er missus! Think thats lost in translation to me hahahhaah- means something a lil bit naughty where i come from LMAO!


LOL, OK he wanted me to start puttin pressure on her to try to make her perform. I didn't think it was the right time or place for that, she is young and learning. Not the time to drop the hammer on her, shes not ready for it.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2010)

DST said:


> is that good or not....? haven't got a scooby doo about gowf


Hey D, no thats not good aat all. as long as she has been playing she should have finished in the top 10.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2010)

So here is the rest of the story.
in my last post she had signed a wrong score and according to the LPGA she should have been disquailifed from the tourney.
However, what she didn't tell them was that even after she explained why she sign the wrong scorecard, she also didn't tell them that on the par 3 6th hole
she made a 5. THey had recorded she had made a 4. Her father comes up to me and says, hey Hemlock, what did she make on 6the hole,,, a four, I said NO she made a five.
He said you gotaa take that to your grave they think she made four and we are leaving it at that. I though man, shes tied for 63rd, and you have a great opportunity to teach your daughter something here, and what you are doing is teaching her its OK to cheat.
So Friday morning I take her clubs and head for the course. I miss my turn off the main road and go about 10 mins outta my way. So as I realize I spin around and there is a cop behind me, he writes me a two hundred dollar ticket. her dad is calling me every two seconds asking me where I am. I finally get away from the cop and get to the course and she has 35 mins to get ready to play. Now keep in mind she is tied for 63. No chance of getting into the top 30 at all. I say i'm so sorry for loosing my way and lets get going here and get rady to play. Her dad comes up to me and says, Hey I thinnk I can do a better job than you today of keeping her calmed down, why don't you head on home and I'll see ya around the club and get you soem cash for the last couple days. I laugh, say Yes sir, Hand him my yardage book and a towel and head on back home. But I learned something, I WILL NEVER CADDIE FOR A WOMEN AS LONG AS I LIVE!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

What a mare mate....sheesh hard work indeed, especially with Daddy looking over your shoulder...



Hemlock said:


> So here is the rest of the story.
> in my last post she had signed a wrong score and according to the LPGA she should have been disquailifed from the tourney.
> However, what she didn't tell them was that even after she explained why she sign the wrong scorecard, she also didn't tell them that on the par 3 6th hole
> she made a 5. THey had recorded she had made a 4. Her father comes up to me and says, hey Hemlock, what did she make on 6the hole,,, a four, I said NO she made a five.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

ddamn man in the ear from your gal and then her then her dad. damn man harsh.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunday Mornin pics of Hemlock's little helpers........

Cool Avatar Don all though I do miss the Dog..LOL


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Nov 7, 2010)

They lookin very nice, lookin super healthy too, cant wait til mine get to this stage- and beyond- YUM!


----------



## Sk306 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lookin awesome, which strain is which? i recently aquired some nuken seeds and would like to see what it looks like


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the new dog from Don, hehe....


cool looking stuff Hemlock....are they under fluro's?


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1254695View attachment 1254694View attachment 1254693View attachment 1254692View attachment 1254688
> 
> Sunday Mornin pics of Hemlock's little helpers........
> 
> Cool Avatar Don all though I do miss the Dog..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

damn man are they under flouros only??? thats some impressive bud. 

the dog may make an appearance again when my DOG Kush go into flower. haha


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man are they under flouros only??? thats some impressive bud.
> 
> the dog may make an appearance again when my DOG Kush go into flower. haha





DST said:


> I like the new dog from Don, hehe....
> 
> 
> cool looking stuff Hemlock....are they under fluro's?


 
Hey Don and DST, thanks for stopping by. Yes they are under T-5's. That Snow storm is a God Sent!!!
Don when you use Gravity as a spray how many ML per Liter???

The strain are Jacks Widow, and Cash Crop Kens NuKen
Jacks widow is really bagseed as they say. A buddy of mine crossed Jacks Herre and White widow. Its a good yeilder. But the NuKen will drop ya on the couch and not let ya get up..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

no more than 2ml bout 1.5 is good. the purple maxx or snow storm is great stuff eh! be careful using gravity early on will affect your yeild. wicked grow for flouros my man! nice


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no more than 2ml bout 1.5 is good. the purple maxx or snow storm is great stuff eh! be careful using gravity early on will affect your yeild. wicked grow for flouros my man! nice


Many thanks Sir. As much as I hate to say this, but I have been gettin better yeilds under the flours than the 1000 HPS..
Thanks for the info on the Gravity...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

thats crazy man but if its working hell keep on trucking


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

there's your problem lad, you've been using a 1000, you need a 600, lol.


Hemlock said:


> Many thanks Sir. As much as I hate to say this, but I have been gettin better yeilds under the flours than the 1000 HPS..
> Thanks for the info on the Gravity...


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats crazy man but if its working hell keep on trucking





DST said:


> there's your problem lad, you've been using a 1000, you need a 600, lol.


Thanks Men, You know, DST Maybe I should change the lamps...LOL


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I don't think lights (edit, I mean plants!! doh) really can tell the difference if they are under a hps or mh or fluro, it's all in the amount of light and lumens they are getting. I guess some strains just work well under certain conditions...so yeh, why change a working thing..well I guess we all like to have a mess around from time to time, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

dude lamps shmamps you need a fan up in there!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude lamps shmamps you need a fan up in there!


Oh Aye...A fan you say Don...Maybe I'll get a aocustic fan...that blow 360 degrees..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

hahahah bit like my backside


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah bit like my backside


Or maybe I'll get an attic industrail fan that over power my charcole filter....LOL
Your a good sport Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

copycat  

i am seriously wondering how long the filter will last with that beats attached mind


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> copycat
> 
> i am seriously wondering how long the filter will last with that beats attached mind


Might cut the life of it in Half....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

well i did wonder but if its an 8 inch fitting and an 8 inch fan surely theyre designed for each other? man i dunno my heads done with fans nd filters. im gonna toke up big n worry no more!

bubblegum and cherry cheese popcorn spliffy>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i did wonder but if its an 8 inch fitting and an 8 inch fan surely theyre designed for each other? man i dunno my heads done with fans nd filters. im gonna toke up big n worry no more!
> 
> bubblegum and cherry cheese popcorn spliffy>>>>>>>>


That sounds really good cheery cheese,,,Think i'm gonna have a little NuKen Hash this AM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

hmmmmm hash eh aint had the pleasure in a good while, cant wait to get the bags rocking again...


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2010)

Mothers Update front to back Sensi Star, Rocklock, and G-13 Pineapple express.
The bud is some NuKen I just took down looks like about 2.5-3 z's..


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Happy Mom posse Hemlock!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

lovely lasses man, really like your drying racks too man


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Happy Mom posse Hemlock!!!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> lovely lasses man, really like your drying racks too man


Thank you gentlemen


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 15, 2010)

Starins are Jacks Widow and NuKen






alright lads heres whats gettin ready to come down.. WhatCha Think??


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking good Hemlock, you doing these outside or are they just enjoying a bit of fresh air?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

beautiful alfresco nugshow! man i wish i lived that close to the sea ( your sea hahah )


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 16, 2010)

Well Thaks Don.

Thought I would do the update outside today. Tryin it out..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

kool man, they look a lil way off yet, couple of weeks maybe?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man, they look a lil way off yet, couple of weeks maybe?


yeah, but I need the cash so they are comin down, end of the week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

man do i know that one haha.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Nov 17, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Starins are Jacks Widow and NuKen
> 
> 
> View attachment 1269939View attachment 1269938View attachment 1269937View attachment 1269936View attachment 1269935View attachment 1269933View attachment 1269932
> ...


MMMMMMmmmmmm looking very nice, like the frostiness- one of my PC's is looking nice and frost already so cant wait to get further on in grow. Your Pics made me smile lol- 'Ebay Pics' lol if only there was a sub heading 'Weed' - would make life alot easier lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> MMMMMMmmmmmm looking very nice, like the frostiness- one of my PC's is looking nice and frost already so cant wait to get further on in grow. Your Pics made me smile lol- 'Ebay Pics' lol if only there was a sub heading 'Weed' - would make life alot easier lol


LOL...Funny Agent..yes buy this clone for 80 quid..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2010)

OK took some pic of a today... buddy bred this mother says it WW and Jack herer..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2010)

Sheet Hem so this is where your hangin! Should have told me and I would noot of have to have stumbled upon it. With a name like Hemlock, I figured ya lived in my neck a the woods. Ha ha noop. Polar opposites! You got a lot going on Hem I like your style Ill read through your thread. And I hear ya on about being low on funds,,, holy fuckaronis. Got rid of all that hash I made cause I needed the dough and this months harvest with the single colas is going to be another light harvest, thats 3 months in a row with the numbers down. Ha ha oi fookin vay

Catch ya later bro


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2010)

nice scroggage buuuuudddyyy


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

even at an angle this is a beauty!!!!


Hemlock said:


> OK took some pic of a today... buddy bred this mother says it WW and Jack herer..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

sweeet baby hey zues!!!  hats some trunk! i was a ittle overwhelmed by that!?! nice scrog too. i so badly wish we could grow outdoor on this bloody frozen island


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks ya'll,,,HC my numbers have been down as well. But I'm comin back....

Thanks for all the kind words. You guys and gals are fun to hang out with!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2010)

Whats the good word Hemlock! how are things down your way?


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 3, 2010)

now thats what i call one almighty trunk!  How old is that mother? lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 4, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> now thats what i call one almighty trunk!  How old is that mother? lol


HEy Agent, shes about 8-10 months, I think this is the only super female I have had. Very agressive growth, easy to clone. shes awsome.
Have a good one, stay warm


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 4, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sheet Hem so this is where your hangin! Should have told me and I would noot of have to have stumbled upon it. With a name like Hemlock, I figured ya lived in my neck a the woods. Ha ha noop. Polar opposites! You got a lot going on Hem I like your style Ill read through your thread. And I hear ya on about being low on funds,,, holy fuckaronis. Got rid of all that hash I made cause I needed the dough and this months harvest with the single colas is going to be another light harvest, thats 3 months in a row with the numbers down. Ha ha oi fookin vay
> 
> Catch ya later bro


Nothing worse in this business than a light harvest. In this ecomny its tuff anyway. 
Thanks for stoppin by HC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah im feelin it too the coild weather has added at lkeast a couple of weeks ot the veg time  thrown my perpetual right out


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2010)

ghb said:


> nice scroggage buuuuudddyyy


Thanks you sir, we be tryin!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats the good word Hemlock! how are things down your way?


Just hangin HC, waitin for the big take down this week...Looks like we will get cold down to 35F this week. Thats damn cold for down south..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2010)

Citrus farmers will be worrying about there trees. I've spent plenty of time in your neck of the woods brother...I dont like the heat, like the cold and the change of seasons here... thinking I would be happy in Alaska too if they were not the laughing stock because of that McCain created monster of an ex gov they have lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Citrus farmers will be worrying about there trees. I've spent plenty of time in your neck of the woods brother...I dont like the heat, like the cold and the change of seasons here... thinking I would be happy in Alaska too if they were not the laughing stock because of that McCain created monster of an ex gov they have lol


I'm with ya my man,,we all have our oppinions,,,I can't do the cold. Man when I was in the Corps we did a reenactment of the D Day invasion on Normandy. For 3 months leading up to it we train in Jan. at Ft Mcoy in madison Wis..55 below zero...FUCK THE COLD i ain't doin it no more....it gets below 50 LOL, I'm indoors


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2010)

Mornin brother. Got the makings of a little blizzard going on up here. Its like gold for the ski areas lol. Slow time of year for me with my legit business, haven't worked in a month and nothing lined up for the near future. Oh well thats the nature of this beast  Have a good day man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2010)

You have a harvest coming up this week? How often do harvest??


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> You have a harvest coming up this week? How often do harvest??


As often as possible..LOL..Don't we all. I try to set me shit up so that I harvest every 10days to 2 weeks..but as u know in this business thats tuff to pull off.
I got a bunch of open tables right now so I'm clonin my ass off. Started soakin my clones about a year ago, for 24 hours before I put them in a cube and a dome. Been workin really good gettin roots in about 7 days as an average. 10 days if I use a rockwell cube.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey there Hem how's it going. Whats the good word today?


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

Aye lad, what's the story morning glory? Pics of late?


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there Hem how's it going. Whats the good word today?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2010)

OK Heres the update
Pic 1 Rocklock momma
Pic 2 new plants just flipped to 12/12
Pic 3 rocklock goin into 12/12
Pic 4 wwxJH cross in bloom 20 days
Pic 5 Pinapple Express
Pic 6 Pineapple express momma
Last pic CHEESE momma


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Sup Hem buddy! lots of bud sites on the ww x jh, sounds like a good cross. Haven't heard of Rocklock, what is that. Think you said at one time you were using 2 gal. bags, bout what are you pulling for weight off those girls < oz >? Ya got your hands on some cheese, huh, seed fairy make it down your way?? Looking real nice my friend 

Catch ya later bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Add
Reviews(0) Add
Rocklock- 10 Seeds Dominant Afghan taste, form and quality of high, coupled with dominant Skunk yield, vigour and general potency; all of which gives you the cream of the crops. 


Haha answered my own question, saved ya some typing lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sup Hem buddy! lots of bud sites on the ww x jh, sounds like a good cross. Haven't heard of Rocklock, what is that. Think you said at one time you were using 2 gal. bags, bout what are you pulling for weight off those girls < oz >? Ya got your hands on some cheese, huh, seed fairy make it down your way?? Looking real nice my friend
> 
> Catch ya later bro


The seeds fairy did drop by with some cheese, vancover seed bank BTW, On the WWxJH I get about 1/2z to 3/4 z per plant dried, flipped at 12 inches tall.. But seein what you did with your think i'm gonna Veg and top/FIM till they are 24 inches tall, is that when you flip 24 inches?? or taller?..
Thanks for stoppin by HC!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey buddy whats going on. Having an early sample of the lemon qleaner, makes me remember why its a keeper lol.

I usually do the same that you do...veg to around a ft in 1.7 gal square rosepots and cram them in, still searching for the holy grail though to make the equation complete. The bushes usually just come about from girls that have to wait to long to get in the flower room. I tranplant them into 3.5 gal pots and let em rock.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey buddy whats going on. Having an early sample of the lemon qleaner, makes me remember why its a keeper lol.
> 
> I usually do the same that you do...veg to around a ft in 1.7 gal square rosepots and cram them in, still searching for the holy grail though to make the equation complete. The bushes usually just come about from girls that have to wait to long to get in the flower room. I tranplant them into 3.5 gal pots and let em rock.


Maybe its me pot size then Cause I'm not getttin near what your gettin....Gonna wait and flip at 20 inches this time see how I do...
Thanks again for sroppin by HC...


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2010)

in my spare time I study WWll, And you cannot speak to WWll without Bringing up Sir Winston Chruchill. So many Great sppeches this one made me think of those times during War when you wonder WTF are we doing Here and Are we gonna Die? You Might Lad You Just Might, I think he would say.
In addressing the house of Common I can tell Sir Winston Knows what I felt on those dark nights as hell breaks loose around. Heres what he said.


I would say to the House, as I said to those who have joined this Government: *'I have nothing to offer but blood, toil, tears, and sweat.'* We have before us an ordeal of the most grievous kind. We have before us many, many long months of struggle and of suffering. *You ask, what is our policy? I will say: It is to wage war, by sea, land and air, with all our might and with all the strength that God can give us: to wage war against a monstrous tyranny, never surpassed in the dark, lamentable catalogue of human crime. That is our policy. You ask, what is our aim? I can answer in one word: It is victory, victory at all costs, victory in spite of all terror, victory, however long and hard the road may be; for without victory, there is no survival*

*They Don't Make them like him anymore. He tells the truth!*


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice post Hem!!!! They don't make much like they use to...except for MJ, I think...?!?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

word hemlock fella, the old fireside chats of winnie still sound just as rousing eh. no doubt we'd be speaking german these days.

hope you had a mery crimbo whatever you did!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> word hemlock fella, the old fireside chats of winnie still sound just as rousing eh. no doubt we'd be speaking german these days.
> 
> hope you had a mery crimbo whatever you did!


Thanks Don, Yeah saw the family then back home and wrapped up with my dogs and watched the telly. 

Seemed like Churchill was one of the few that saw all that coming, boy he did rouse the country.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah man i tell you nothing quite like being on your own sofa chilling at the end of xmas day huh.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man i tell you nothing quite like being on your own sofa chilling at the end of xmas day huh.


WHat ya got goin today Don????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

going to see my beloved newcastle united play the 3rd top of the league manchester city. just cracked open a beer to kick things off! yourself!?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2010)

A bit of Golf today with some good friends with many joints on the links. Should be a great day.

Wanted to know Don what does the younger set in the UK think of Men like Churchill.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

Good luck playing those overpaid bunch of knob jockeys, Don, hope you skelp em!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> going to see my beloved newcastle united play the 3rd top of the league manchester city. just cracked open a beer to kick things off! yourself!?


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> A bit of Golf today with some good friends with many joints on the links. Should be a great day.
> 
> Wanted to know Don what does the younger set in the UK think of Men like Churchill.


Well if the UK is anything like it was when I left, a lot of them probably don't even know who he was. Respect is really lacking for the older generation in a lot of people.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Well if the UK is anything like it was when I left, a lot of them probably don't even know who he was. Respect is really lacking for the older generation in a lot of people.


Thats Kinda what I thought,,,Its ashame really..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Hem hows it going brother. Good luck on the course today  We have a very soft snow falling today, very beautiful once again. There have only been 3 days this month that it hasn't snowed. Really good for the local ecomomy up here.

If your a WWII buff you must have caught all the stories and footage that they are showing recently on the History channel? Thats what I usually do when I have to trim,,,listen to the History channel lol learn all kinds interesting and some not so interesting chit 

Later man!


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

Hem, you def need to take a trip to Holland. You can walk along an old street in the Jordaan and feel like you have gone back in time. I also like exploring the dunes down South and finding the old tank defences and gun implacements of old. Anyhoo, hope you had a good Xmas,

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Hem hows it going brother. Good luck on the course today  We have a very soft snow falling today, very beautiful once again. There have only been 3 days this month that it hasn't snowed. Really good for the local ecomomy up here.
> 
> If your a WWII buff you must have caught all the stories and footage that they are showing recently on the History channel? Thats what I usually do when I have to trim,,,listen to the History channel lol learn all kinds interesting and some not so interesting chit
> 
> Later man!





DST said:


> Hem, you def need to take a trip to Holland. You can walk along an old street in the Jordaan and feel like you have gone back in time. I also like exploring the dunes down South and finding the old tank defences and gun implacements of old. Anyhoo, hope you had a good Xmas,
> 
> DST


I do the Same thing HC, I watch the History Channel all the time...gots some friends on the Cape who are making a couple bucks off the snow up there right now, doing some plowing....Thanks for stopping by..BTW had a great Xmas, hope u did 2


Hey DST,,I would love to come back to Holland, now that I know someone who could show how the locals do it. It would be so cool to see all those gun placement and places that they fought....Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok here are pics of a rocklock that I flipped into bloom been about 7-10 days. this is from a femenized seeds mother. there are some pic of the rocklock mother in here.
This is the second one I have had???? Spoke to DST her said there are some folks on here that Have had the same problem with this strain. 
So I used Dutch master reverse on this one and put it back into Veg. DST and my idea is to bloom the mother see what happens and start another take a clone start another mother and see what happens..Any other suggestion are welcome..


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Crazy to think Fem seeds are producing plants that show male signs first...I guess you can't be more of the mark than that, lol. Decent alternating node structure on pic 2, looks good to breed with. Will be interesting to see how that one pans out in 12/12. Ah well, fun and games lad, all the best with it.

Hope you have a great Hogmanay Hemlock!! All the best for 2011.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Crazy to think Fem seeds are producing plants that show male signs first...I guess you can't be more of the mark than that, lol. Decent alternating node structure on pic 2, looks good to breed with. Will be interesting to see how that one pans out in 12/12. Ah well, fun and games lad, all the best with it.
> 
> Hope you have a great Hogmanay Hemlock!! All the best for 2011.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks D,
Yeah thought I would keep it around to breed and see how I do. At this point should I put back in Veg or leae in 12/12?

Have a great holiday and a great 2011


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 31, 2010)

Hope u have a great new year Hemlock  x


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2010)

1whatever your doing and wherever you are have yourself the best time possibe lad! catch you flipside


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

It's the flipside and just wanted to bring some "First Foot" good luck to your thread Hem. All the best for 2011.

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 1, 2011)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Hope u have a great new year Hemlock  x





Don Gin and Ton said:


> 1whatever your doing and wherever you are have yourself the best time possibe lad! catch you flipside





DST said:


> It's the flipside and just wanted to bring some "First Foot" good luck to your thread Hem. All the best for 2011.
> 
> DST


 
Thanks ya'll, I sure hope 2011 is better than 2010. I'll hope for the best...and prepare for the worst...


----------



## newbiebob (Jan 1, 2011)

dang got a few devil dogs on this site


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 1, 2011)

newbiebob said:


> dang got a few devil dogs on this site


UHHH Rahhh

2/2 The Warlords 88-92...Yeah there are a DD on here..Dude called West Coast Medicine is a Motor T Marine. just back from Afgan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

happy new year hem !! so wahts up with the rocklock any further balls?


----------



## newbiebob (Jan 2, 2011)

Originally Posted by *newbiebob*  
dang got a few devil dogs on this site
UHHH Rahhh

2/2 The Warlords 88-92...Yeah there are a DD on here..Dude called West Coast Medicine is a Motor T Marine. just back from Afgan 






thats cool
thanks you all for your service


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy new year hem !! so wahts up with the rocklock any further balls?


Thanks DOn had a rather Dull Night...Watched college football, and smoked smoke Hash, kinda like I'm gettin ready to do now

On the3 Rocklock, I decided because I'm broke as a one armed paper hanger, that the light I was gonna use to breed with would better serve me blooming so I WHACKED it.

BTW watched inception last night, holy fuck if that possible.......Man would that be cool.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

assorted pics around the garden


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

Jacks Widow, Just sprayed with Snow Storm


G-13 Pinapple Express under the t-5's

Pineapple express under t-5, first round we'll see how they do under CFL's

Pineapple express tray with some Jacks Widow Just started bout 14 days ago

Jack Herer and WW cross JAcks Widow


Nuken Momma bout a year old. Got some gnats in the roots, so I used go gnat and got her well and put her into bloom. with those other mothers pineapple express comin on I thought I would let this one go, great dope not the yeild I had hoped for.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

Holy fuk you win the prize Hem,,,Jacks Widow. Awesome pics bro looks like your rockin in full gear!!!

Like the antique victorion style seat btw. 

Great job man, have a good one enjoy the shish. And yes Inception was very cool


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holy fuk you win the prize Hem,,,Jacks Widow. Awesome pics bro looks like your rockin in full gear!!!
> 
> Like the antique victorion style seat btw.
> 
> Great job man, have a good one enjoy the shish. And yes Inception was very cool


Thanks for come uppins HC!!!

I be tryin, I need 2011 to be profitable
That Jacks Widow is the bomb..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah it looks the bomb for sure, nice!! Looks potent as all git out lol. Hey just watched a movie while I'm trimming called The Last Castle, you might want to check it out it was pretty good...Redford and Gandolphini. Marines in a military prison with a corrupt warden revolt

Later bro happy token


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

how come ive missed this till now? Fantastic stuff Hem mate, u must think im really rude not visiting ur thred. Sorry for the latenes but im the loser here cuz i missed all this lovelynes.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> On the3 Rocklock, I decided because I'm broke as a one armed paper hanger, that the light I was gonna use to breed with would better serve me blooming so I WHACKED it.
> 
> .


lmao, the plant got Wacked!!! hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

damn the trunk on that mother looks thick! jacks widow looks well frosted man, nice work!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> how come ive missed this till now? Fantastic stuff Hem mate, u must think im really rude not visiting ur thred. Sorry for the latenes but im the loser here cuz i missed all this lovelynes.


No worries Mr west. I know your busy man..Hoprfully you'll come back...

Thanks Don and D


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah it looks the bomb for sure, nice!! Looks potent as all git out lol. Hey just watched a movie while I'm trimming called The Last Castle, you might want to check it out it was pretty good...Redford and Gandolphini. Marines in a military prison with a corrupt warden revolt
> 
> Later bro happy token


That sounds good,,,you know what they say, A Marine, your best friend your worst enemy..LOL

still thinking about inception movie,,,,fuk me,,,wish I could do that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

Hows it going Hemlock buddy? Top of the morning to ya!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks HC same to ya...Goin to pick a Marine up at the VA today, poor lad was having a bit of trouble with everything and everyone and checked himself into the VA for a little stay to get back on track...I had to tell him several times, if everyone around u is getting along, and ur NOT gettin along with everyone around you chances are its NOT THEM.....ITS FUCKIN U....so I was glad he went and got himself sorted out. Go pick him up today.
What about u Bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey thats very cool help a fellow bro out, should be helpful for him with someone like you to watch his back. In the early 90 my two ex bother in laws (twins) joined the marines and one of them came back from desert storm quite fuked up mentally. They did turn those two scrawny boys into some fine men though

Gotta go later bro


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey thats very cool help a fellow bro out, should be helpful for him with someone like you to watch his back. In the early 90 my two ex bother in laws (twins) joined the marines and one of them came back from desert storm quite fuked up mentally. They did turn those two scrawny boys into some fine men though
> 
> Gotta go later bro


Yeah the Marine Corps will do that. Boot Camp is hell, thats where they sort ya out....But its worth it if you can hack it!!
have a great day HC


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 3, 2011)

they are looking great- leaves are perfect which is definately something i cant say about mine lol- think i might try alternative supplements next time lol although i like organic


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

Ill be back now i know where u are lol>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Agent Provocateur said:


> they are looking great- leaves are perfect which is definately something i cant say about mine lol- think i might try alternative supplements next time lol although i like organic


whats up AGENT,,,Hey thanks a lot..You know I been using that bat pooh as a supplement with some sucess and its kinda cheap..Picked up some Mex Pooh today for Veg plants


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

mexican pooh???? bet thats spicey lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> mexican pooh???? bet thats spicey lol


Had a little on me chicken last night not bad...LOL..


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

Goooood shit


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Had a little on me chicken last night not bad...LOL..


Bet that made for interesting breath afterwards mmmmm yes thats the woman magnet right there  Might try some next time  x


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2011)

View attachment 1367529

Sorry ya'll was gonna try to put up a vid/mpeg up but I can't seem to pull it off with this equiptment


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2011)

Random shots round the farm
trying to use different light settings on the camera


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2011)

that auto focus is a bitch init? ebaypics?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> that auto focus is a bitch init? ebaypics?


it is a bitch doesn't really do anything. Always uses the flash when on auto al least mine does.
Yeah I put my pics in a folder and ebay on always comes up so I load to there then onto journal..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

loving the pink pistils in this one man.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don,
Thats the Cash Crop kens NuKen


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

if you use auto setting, most cameras still have the technology for you to decide which part of the pic you want to zoom into...normally by slightly pressing the button the camera will start to focus on different things...even auto setting isn't really auto, otherwise all those pics would be in focus...but you have the back of the scene in focus, you need to check the setting I think or take your pics from further away, Hem. Hope that helps! I do like that Nuken, looks good bru.

Q for a fluro user, do you think 150 w cfl will be enough to flower in 60cm x 60cm space? kind of 2'x2' I guess


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

DST said:


> if you use auto setting, most cameras still have the technology for you to decide which part of the pic you want to zoom into...normally by slightly pressing the button the camera will start to focus on different things...even auto setting isn't really auto, otherwise all those pics would be in focus...but you have the back of the scene in focus, you need to check the setting I think or take your pics from further away, Hem. Hope that helps! I do like that Nuken, looks good bru.
> 
> Q for a fluro user, do you think 150 w cfl will be enough to flower in 60cm x 60cm space? kind of 2'x2' I guess


Hey D thanks for the Heads up. on the Camera.
IMO 150 watt cfl could flower a 2x2 but it will be real airy..Won't bulk up and take forever to finish...Just my .02 cents


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Jan 7, 2011)

That's some nice shit Marine! I have a little of everything going at the moment... Headband (about to kill off) Blue Mystic (not sure yet) OG Kush (in the running for my favorite) Blueberry (clones easy as shit and smells great!) Sour Cream (the shit) Burmese Kush (also the shit!) NL Skunk (nice but fucking difficult to clone) Wonder woman (like my Master Kush, awesome) Let me know if you guys have any experience with any of those! OOhrah! edit/Hey Don, are those your controls hanging from string?


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

cheers bru, I was thinking the same. I may just start em off like that, I got another 400w but I need to pick up the ballast as it's at my mates so I think I'll run that.

Hey West Coast, I grow OG Kush (also one of my faves) and Headband (also a fave but quite tending to herm) Any q's feel feel to ask.

Laters guys,

Neil




Hemlock said:


> Hey D thanks for the Heads up. on the Camera.
> IMO 150 watt cfl could flower a 2x2 but it will be real airy..Won't bulk up and take forever to finish...Just my .02 cents





West Coast Medicine said:


> That's some nice shit Marine! I have a little of everything going at the moment... Headband (about to kill off) Blue Mystic (not sure yet) OG Kush (in the running for my favorite) Blueberry (clones easy as shit and smells great!) Sour Cream (the shit) Burmese Kush (also the shit!) NL Skunk (nice but fucking difficult to clone) Wonder woman (like my Master Kush, awesome) Let me know if you guys have any experience with any of those! OOhrah! edit/Hey Don, are those your controls hanging from string?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

OK D You got me goin on this camera..


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

Rockwell cubes never again





Looks like a little hash material


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

Love the top pic Hem, for the cloes ups, try to stand further away and zoom in...camera will focus a lot easier.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice way to get going on a Saturday morning,,couple cups of joe, little bb and get a peak at hems op. Hey what do you use for a medium in your bags? I see perlite on top. This time of year I'm running into a little problem with where to store all of my used soil, I usually recycle it into my flower beds but not when the ground is frozen lol. Considering toying around with coco a bit, I don't know anything about it yet though.

Thanks for the pics hem buddy, real nice op you got going on! 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice way to get going on a Saturday morning,,couple cups of joe, little bb and get a peak at hems op. Hey what do you use for a medium in your bags? I see perlite on top. This time of year I'm running into a little problem with where to store all of my used soil, I usually recycle it into my flower beds but not when the ground is frozen lol. Considering toying around with coco a bit, I don't know anything about it yet though.
> 
> Thanks for the pics hem buddy, real nice op you got going on!
> 
> Have a good weekend!


You know HC, I have been using a mix of 60% Perlite, 20% Hydron and 20% COCO, also I put coco liner in the bottom you get'em at Home Depot .However, I changed to ProMix HP and add about 1/3 Large Perlite Now, plants really love it. Great deep green color.

Thanks DST I'll try that.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

So one thing that I am assuming is that with a soilless medium the plants rely on you for all of their macro and micro nute needs throughout the grow, verses using a prepared soil. I know that a lot of peeps love it and it would be easy to resesarch it. Also does it not dry out quicker and would it need to be fed/watered every day. Maybe the pros and cons too. Anyone want to chime in? 

Nice and peaceful day up here man, giving the garden some attention and enjoying the day


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So one thing that I am assuming is that with a soilless medium the plants rely on you for all of their macro and micro nute needs throughout the grow, verses using a prepared soil. I know that a lot of peeps love it and it would be easy to resesarch it. Also does it not dry out quicker and would it need to be fed/watered every day. Maybe the pros and cons too. Anyone want to chime in?
> 
> Nice and peaceful day up here man, giving the garden some attention and enjoying the day


You are right they depend on you more. Yes Sir, it does dry out quicker. Where i'm from everyone one hates dirt so I have avoided till now. As I said above using ProMix HP cutting a 1/3 with large perlite and lovin it. So are the plants much healthier....Its all bout them roots...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh right right pro mix. And lots of perlite ,,,sure give it a whirl just make sure its thoughly watered first. I love the large #3-4 size perlite, mj roots like oxygen, right!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

coco is the shit guys. im never going back to soil. re your concerns man, it doesnt dry anywhere near as quick as you expect, its just the same as soil really well maybe a day less, i water every other day generally. its easier to clean up than soil by a mile, allows way more oxygen to the roots. and HC your right about all your micro nutrients and organisms you should never water with plain h20 itll wipe out all the goodies youve built up. your flush time is greatly reduced too. even more so if your organic. it doesnt really have any cons other than its more expensive. it is re useable tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2011)

Heres the Info On the ProMix HP
Premier ProMix HP
Technical Data Sheet
*COMPONENTS APPLICATIONS*
&#8226; Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss (65-75 % / vol.)​

&#8226; 
*Extra Perlite *&#8212; horticultural coarse grade
&#8226; Dolomitic & Calcitic Limestone
&#8226; Macronutrients
&#8226; Micronutrients
&#8226; Wetting Agent
&#8226; ​​
Flowering plants (Poinsettia, Cyclamen, etc.)
​​&#8226; ​
​
Foliage
​​&#8226; ​
​
Hanging baskets
​​&#8226; ​
​
Perennials
​​&#8226; ​
​
Rooting cuttings
​​*UPC CODE SIZE PACKING WEIGHT*
&#8212; 0421 P 55 Cu. Ft. Comp. 2/pallet 800-1050 lb
&#8212; 0756 P 70 Cu. Ft. Loose 2/pallet 600-750 lb
0 25849 0439 P 3.8 Cu. Ft. Comp. 30/pallet 60-75 lb
0 25849 0489 P 3 Cu. Ft. Loose 54/pallet 25-35 lb
*PRO-MIX 'HP' *​*
*​*
*is a "High Porosity" peat-based growing medium. During the course of crop production, it
is necessary to initiate a fertilizer program. The fertilizer program selected should consider water nutrient
content, crop type and stage of plant development. It is essential to begin fertilization within 7 days after
planting and maintain fertilizer applications throughout the course of crop production. To insure plants
receive proper nutrition, it is advisable to periodically analyze fertilizer solution, nutrient content of
growing media and plant tissue throughout the production cycle.​​*PRO-MIX 'HP' *​*
*​*
*is a peat based medium formulated to provide high air-capacity and low water-retention
for use with water sensitive crops. Increased aeration results in reduced incidence of water-related diseases
for healthier root systems and improved plant performance. ​​
*PRO-MIX 'HP' *is lightweight, porous and
suitable for general greenhouse use.​​*pH Range:*
5.5 - 6.5 (1:3, v:v water)
*Electrical conductivity:*
1.3 - 2.0 mmhos/cm (S.M.E.)
*Air Porosity:*
20 - 25 % by volume (6 inch pot)
*Water-Holding Capacity:*
600 - 800 % by weight
*Bulk Density:*
8 - 10 Lbs./cu.ft. (0.13 - 0.16 g/cm​
​
3)
​​*Moisture content:*​
30 - 50 % by weight


plus I cut it a 1/3 with Large Perlite​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

How ya doing hemlock


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How ya doing hemlock


Hangin there HC, smokin some NuKEn with a little hash on top. Watchin some football waitin for the Simpsons to Come on, all new tonight..LOL..
Waitin to Harvest this Jacks Widow. Think I'm gonna start rinsing tommrow...
I see you have been busy...How you and your gal doin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Our relationship is kind of a roller coaster, right now we are at one of the peaks so things are well. Oh wonderful I just jinxed myself lol. Fortunately none of our arguments have anything to do with weed  I'm doing the same thing right now with the hash on top haha this shit kicks my ass big time! Taking all the xmas stuff down.

Hey is that jack widow your cross? I have seen Jack Herer on a lot of peeps fav list and I used to smoke a lot of ww.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Our relationship is kind of a roller coaster, right now we are at one of the peaks so things are well. Oh wonderful I just jinxed myself lol. Fortunately none of our arguments have anything to do with weed  I'm doing the same thing right now with the hash on top haha this shit kicks my ass big time! Taking all the xmas stuff down.
> 
> Hey is that jack widow your cross? I have seen Jack Herer on a lot of peeps fav list and I used to smoke a lot of ww.


Heres the story of Jacks Widow.
A buddy of Mine got popped, thanks God the neighbor told him the cops were asking about him so He was able to take down and only got got with 20 grams of bud and some seeds. He had these other seeds at his moms. He told me that a friend of ours Bred jacks Widow jack Herer x white widow. I would guess that its an F-1 because it was the first Cross? But I really don't know how that works. I must have got a super female because I only popped one seed and it always been way better than any other Mother I have ever had. I rape it for clones weekly and it just comes back stronger. Gonna takes some Pics of the ones I'm gonna harvest tommrow, let you be the judge. Enjoy the snow..FiRin it up right now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Look forward to it for sure!! Coughing up a lung from a bong rip of hash. Taste like fuel. Gotta run now the bro Ill talk to later!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

damn jack widow sounds hot hem, getting good white widow these days is becoming a pain, everyone does a version thay all finish differently pheno/time and taste wise it sucks. and the original shantibaba's black widow has been unavailable for years  i bought a load of cheapo nirvana ones hoping for a decent male but who knows...

hows tricks lads! stoned to the bone by sounds of all this sprinkling of shish talk! stay faded peeps!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Don and HC thanks for stoppin in fellas.

Not much happening round the farm. Just waitin for the King Harvest...King Harvest is an old Band Song you guys should Look it up...
Anyway Just hangin out smokin farmin playin a little golf.
Me and Miss hit a bumpin the road. she left in a huff weekend before last. We have talked a few times. Her words out the door were.
Its just hard to be here with all that shit down there, i need to be around some positive enegry....
I'm sure theres another issue, but they always want to blame it on the dope..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey Don and HC thanks for stoppin in fellas.
> 
> Not much happening round the farm. Just waitin for the King Harvest...King Harvest is an old Band Song you guys should Look it up...
> Anyway Just hangin out smokin farmin playin a little golf.
> ...


Aw man too bad. imo weed creates positive energy,,,wish my girl smoked. It's understandable that some gals would be freaked out and let parinoia take over, it's pretty much normal life to us, you two been together long?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aw man too bad. imo weed creates positive energy,,,wish my girl smoked. It's understandable that some gals would be freaked out and let parinoia take over, it's pretty much normal life to us, you two been together long?


bout 3 years. Shes never been around stuff like this, shes a farm girl, so she has seen it growin with the corn, but thats it. in my state 22 plants gets ya a felony....so she worries about what could happen. And I does wear on me at times and I'm sure that show. I love doing this just wish it didn't mean dinner. But the housing market took and shit and I was a general contractor, needless to say I haven't built a house since 2006. And you know what they say, tuff to teach and old dog new tricks. a little pulp fiction here,,,,,but I'm tryin Ringo, I'm tryin real hard, to be the shepard.....


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

Sending some positive energy your way Hem man!!!! 

I think my wife would not let me grow if it was not slightly more relaxed here....I have never met someone like my wife who is as pure as the driven snow. I think it comes from her South African upbringing where you just done what you were told, or you ended up slipping on a bar of soap down a stairs in a detention centre. I have to tell her, The Police are not always there to help you dear!! Sometimes they like fukkin with you....cause they can.

Time to look at a move Hem? Get a bit of snaps together and head over to NL, there is always a reasonable amount of work for building contractors. As a US citizen you can walk into our place and set up a business and be legit fairly easy.....

peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

man hemlock, i know your situation exactly. my girl of 3 years decided she coulnt take it and moved back home, i miss her but i dont miss her paranoia over my grow. she doesnt mind the nice things/times it affords but cant cope with the fear of gettin pinched, even tho it would be first offence and no jailtime. still she would get a record and i couldnt live with that so for a year ish im going full production then cutting down when we have enough to get our own place. 

shes saving like half her wage living at home and im making as much as i was when she lived with, but my living costs have near doubled. 

all i can say is hang tough and keep in mind the reason you do this. its all about a better future man.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 11, 2011)

great grow. your girls look gorgeous. much better than mine lqtm +rep, subd


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

Hem you and I are in very similiar boats. I'm a contractor also and for the last four years have been working for about half of what I normally charge and never complain. But you and I had something to fall back on, lot of families did not. Millions. Things are picking up buddy its just very slowly. Before you know it your phone will be ringing off the hook like it used to and you'll be turning down jobs lol. It takes years to build up a customer base like we have, they haven't gone any where.

3 years is a long time man, I feel for ya


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> great grow. your girls look gorgeous. much better than mine lqtm +rep, subd


Hey Convict welcome, feel free to ask questions.

I hope you are right HC

You right Don it about the furture.

Thanks DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Root Ball is holding perlite and hydron pellets together about 65 days of Bloom and 4 weeks of Veg.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the top part but the bottom is pretty too...Fuck I'm gettin there..Close..damn it...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

pretty damn close if you ask me man, looks just about there! how do you like yours? hahah not cream eggs(stoned to the bone)...amber all the way or a bit more up?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Don,
Personally I like it 50 % Amber,,But my car insurance needs to get paid,,,LOL,,,, so I'm taking 1/2 down today,,Sad really..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

well whats got to be done gets done right!?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

i'm so close i can taste it!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well whats got to be done gets done right!?


Yes Sir Mr Don....!!!!!....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

right on , what we lookin at man this nukem?


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

sacrifices have to be made sometimes. Farm management lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> sacrifices have to be made sometimes. Farm management lol


Hey Mr West thanks for stoppin in...Here the last for today, this one is also a victim of Farm Management..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

Its great being the boss of a farm however small scale iin farm terms lol, im really smashed on some eight.3 week jack the ripper and its hitting the twitch spot good well relaxed. NIce buds was it a whole plant or like halfa?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey Don,
> Personally I like it 50 % Amber,,But my car insurance needs to get paid,,,LOL,,,, so I'm taking 1/2 down today,,Sad really..LOL


Don't ya hate having to do that...bills do come first though, My dough has pretty much run out and harvest is still almost a month away....hmmmm. 

Great pics Hem! Which strain, it looks very tasty


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its great being the boss of a farm however small scale iin farm terms lol, im really smashed on some eight.3 week jack the ripper and its hitting the twitch spot good well relaxed. NIce buds was it a whole plant or like halfa?


JTR has a rep as being quite potent! Good for you buddy!! How did you end up with the jtr?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its great being the boss of a farm however small scale iin farm terms lol, im really smashed on some eight.3 week jack the ripper and its hitting the twitch spot good well relaxed. NIce buds was it a whole plant or like halfa?


It was the center cola..LOL...tastie treat



Highlanders cave said:


> Don't ya hate having to do that...bills do come first though, My dough has pretty much run out and harvest is still almost a month away....hmmmm.
> 
> Great pics Hem! Which strain, it looks very tasty


Hey HC yeah those bills gotta get paid...The Strain is Jacks Widow....


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

getting a bit Facebook on us Westy, lol


mr west said:


> sacrifices have to be made sometimes. Farm management lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

farm town, i had a weiked farm then i deleted the application lol, fucking facebook grr. I have been keeping the jtr for a year or so now from a 5 pack of seeds i bought off seedbay or something


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 13, 2011)

50% amber?????!!!!! i'd settle for a meagre 10% atm seems my girls are having a stubborn strop  Tasty looking 'sacrifices' though ^^


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2011)

Agent Provocateur said:


> 50% amber?????!!!!! i'd settle for a meagre 10% atm seems my girls are having a stubborn strop  Tasty looking 'sacrifices' though ^^


LOL...Well i hope they finish for ya Agent,,LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats going on hem


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats going on hem


Hangin HC smokin and believe it or not filling out IRS form for a 501 3(c) non profit...LOL..750 dollars to file this with the IRS Bloodsuckers!

Might try to get a grant to do some Veteran Housing...We'll see..


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats up bro! I'm just stopping by for the moment, just thought I would let you know that I came out of the cave I was in (temporarily) to post a new journal, it's in my sig. I'll stop by later and check by again. Semper Fi.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 21, 2011)

West Coast Medicine said:


> Whats up bro! I'm just stopping by for the moment, just thought I would let you know that I came out of the cave I was in (temporarily) to post a new journal, it's in my sig. I'll stop by later and check by again. Semper Fi.


Glad to hear it my friend, glad you are back.
I'll check out the new J
Semper fi Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

what up hemlock man, been quiet for a while, whats going down


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up hemlock man, been quiet for a while, whats going down


How it shakin Don,,, you know me man,,,,Just puttin it up and takin it down.
My gal and I are havin a row. Broke a hell. Just down Bro...What do ya do? don't have anything good to say so just tryin not to cast my black cloud anywhere....
Gonna go play golf with the boys today. first time in a while.
How did you bird hunt go??? Or I think you were shooting skeet? How did ya do?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

hey man a trouble shared is a trouble halved n all that man. things will come good again eventually, thats what i keep telling myself anyway. youd go crazy otherwise.

shooting skeet!?!? new term to me hem lad? i wasnt actually shooting just there for the occaision really. they got some good lookin pheasants and a couple of ducks. i do love a good roast pheasant.

chin up man, hope things work out soon for ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Hemlock you could be up here where its going to get down to -25F tonight! Brrr!!

I thought afterwards I should have excused myself from your trivia question,,,I grew up with that stuff. To be honest I never thought about whether they had written it or not, maybe they didn't...guess I'll have to wait for the answer lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Hem, just popped by to say hi and hope your doing ok  Im still flushing that plant and as i put on HC's page i think i accidentally poisoned it lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey man a trouble shared is a trouble halved n all that man. things will come good again eventually, thats what i keep telling myself anyway. youd go crazy otherwise.
> 
> shooting skeet!?!? new term to me hem lad? i wasnt actually shooting just there for the occaision really. they got some good lookin pheasants and a couple of ducks. i do love a good roast pheasant.
> 
> chin up man, hope things work out soon for ya





Highlanders cave said:


> Hemlock you could be up here where its going to get down to -25F tonight! Brrr!!
> 
> I thought afterwards I should have excused myself from your trivia question,,,I grew up with that stuff. To be honest I never thought about whether they had written it or not, maybe they didn't...guess I'll have to wait for the answer lol





Agent Provocateur said:


> Hey Hem, just popped by to say hi and hope your doing ok  Im still flushing that plant and as i put on HC's page i think i accidentally poisoned it lol.


Hey ya'll thanks so much for stoppin by, it mean a lot to me. I hope all this changes, just seems like the last few years whatever I touch except for Pot, turns to shit.
I haven't been able to make a payment on my house in 1.5 years, No Jobs, No light at the end of the tunnel. You know I'm usually upbeat don't let things get me down its just been so fuckin tuff. Gotta just hang in there keep prayin and hope for the Best.
Thanks again ya'll you're a great Bunch of friend, i'm lucky to have all of you.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Hem, much good vibes your way, hope things turn around for you soon. Peace, DST


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems like more or less we are in the same boat, Marine!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 24, 2011)

West Coast Medicine said:


> Seems like more or less we are in the same boat, Marine!


Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey there buddy whats up. Got to head out for a few maybe I'll catch ya later on. 

Talk to ya


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there buddy whats up. Got to head out for a few maybe I'll catch ya later on.
> 
> Talk to ya


 
Hey HC how it shakin...Stopped by ur thread, plants looks great Bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey HC how it shakin...Stopped by ur thread, plants looks great Bro.


Shakin well man, you?

Thanks and they are all going to be new to me lol. Theres like 7 dif phenos between the zhars and the c-4s. And the HM x BB is supposed to be worth the wait too!

Did you get out on the course yesterday? I'm not even going to tell you what the temp was here yesterday morning haha. I meant to mention it on my thread but forgot lol

Talk to you bro... : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shakin well man, you?
> 
> Thanks and they are all going to be new to me lol. Theres like 7 dif phenos between the zhars and the c-4s. And the HM x BB is supposed to be worth the wait too!
> 
> ...


I did get to play Sunday, Shot 78, took my dogs with me they chased the geese and ran around and had a great day. 
Me and my Gal still not gettin on...Shes can't stand this lifestyle. What can i say. I said I understand.
Letting her just think about it. What worries me is I'm not heart Broken.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

OK ya'll have inspired me

to give and update all these good lookin plants I see in everyone J but mine...
So here we go 
Strains r jacks widow, Nuken, Pineapple express


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I did get to play Sunday, Shot 78, took my dogs with me they chased the geese and ran around and had a great day.
> Me and my Gal still not gettin on...Shes can't stand this lifestyle. What can i say. I said I understand.
> Letting her just think about it. What worries me is I'm not heart Broken.


Glad to hear it all brother, and I wouldn't be worried about what you said in your last sentence, it will make it much easier to move on. 

I'll check out your pics in a bit! Can't wait!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuckin Sweet.Surprised I havent seen this thread before.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Hem, talk about a sea of colas, huh bro! Very very nice!! Looks like your going to be pretty busy soon, how much longer till they come down? You guys don't have basements typically down your way do they? Is that the ground floor that your growing on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

BOOOM SHANKAAAA

nice sea of heads goin down there Hem, i was thinking for a minute wait isnt this HC's thread a big sea of green colas with a purp one chillin in the midst.







cool stuff man


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Hem, talk about a sea of colas, huh bro! Very very nice!! Looks like your going to be pretty busy soon, how much longer till they come down? You guys don't have basements typically down your way do they? Is that the ground floor that your growing on?


Hello Gentlemen, thanks so much for the compliments. Looks like about a week before the big take down. got a local guy thats renting a TrimPro, I might hae to try it our. the youtube video really looks cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSXsTpIW3k


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Fuckin Sweet.Surprised I havent seen this thread before.


Well grab a chair Brother,,Welcome


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

Hem, I see you got your cam skills honed bru!! Sweet pics buddy, love the one Don has blown up for ya!!!

Good darts and let us know how it goes with the canna cutter, or whatever they call them, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Hem, I see you got your cam skills honed bru!! Sweet pics buddy, love the one Don has blown up for ya!!!
> 
> Good darts and let us know how it goes with the canna cutter, or whatever they call them, lol.
> 
> Peace, DST


Hey Thanks DST, will give ya a report on the trimpro


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Jan 27, 2011)

I had no idea that renting a trimmer was an option!


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 27, 2011)

dang thats very nice


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 2, 2011)

West Coast Medicine said:


> I had no idea that renting a trimmer was an option!


Me either my Brother, me either..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 2, 2011)

Bloody hell boys heres a little update, the plants on the ground are fekin males, thanks DNA for the rocklock genetics, bought fem seeds got 90% male clones,,,GREAT...
Strains are G-13 pineapple express and Jack Widow
The mothers are Small plant Sensi Star big plants Pineapple express


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

oh dear on the DNA seeds....

I had to look twice Hem, I thought the table on the side was an Ironing Board, may be you do some shirt pressing when you are checking your girls. Good stuff bru.


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1419039View attachment 1419038View attachment 1419037View attachment 1419036View attachment 1419035View attachment 1419034View attachment 1419033View attachment 1419032View attachment 1419031View attachment 1419030View attachment 1419029View attachment 1419028
> Bloody hell boys heres a little update, the plants on the ground are fekin males, thanks DNA for the rocklock genetics, bought fem seeds got 90% male clones,,,GREAT...
> Strains are G-13 pineapple express and Jack Widow
> The mothers are Small plant Sensi Star big plants Pineapple express


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

HDF is a bomb sativa


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 2, 2011)

DST said:


> oh dear on the DNA seeds....
> 
> I had to look twice Hem, I thought the table on the side was an Ironing Board, may be you do some shirt pressing when you are checking your girls. Good stuff bru.


LOL D .. well sometimes I do press a shirt or 2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

damn man 90% males, i'd be on the phone to them thats shocking. shoddy breeding. gardens coming along nicely man is it the jacks that look the bigger inthe pics?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

How ya doing Hem my buddy. Hey just wondering,,,why haven't you built yourself a little self-contained room. Shit dude you could do that with your eyes closed lol. That way you can control the enviroment and contain the smell and increase the stealth factor. If that's the ground floor your on I guess I can see why your chick wigged out. Good luck with everthing bro! Catch you later


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man 90% males, i'd be on the phone to them thats shocking. shoddy breeding. gardens coming along nicely man is it the jacks that look the bigger inthe pics?


HEy Don,
Yeah that is Jacks widow...
I knwo I sent DNA a email they sent back some questions, I answered them, they never replied..??


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How ya doing Hem my buddy. Hey just wondering,,,why haven't you built yourself a little self-contained room. Shit dude you could do that with your eyes closed lol. That way you can control the enviroment and contain the smell and increase the stealth factor. If that's the ground floor your on I guess I can see why your chick wigged out. Good luck with everthing bro! Catch you later


Thanks for the idea HC. I live upstairs and the bottom floor is contained with a locked door. and there are plants in every room downstairs. But I hear ya Bro...
Due to tuff times I haven't made a payment here in quite sometime so I'm getting another place ready and just waiting for the bank to give me the boot here..


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

When I first discovered this I asked D and he told me to keep a Rocklock male and breed with it. I got worried about that male and killed it. Now I have these other males, i think i'm gonna take them into another bathroom and put a couple Jacks widow and one Nuken in with the males and let them do their thing. 
Do I keep them in 12/12 i'm thinking yes but not sure..
and when should I expect the males to pollanate the females, how far along into 12/12
Do the males and females have to be the same age or at the same point in 12/12?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> HEy Don,
> Yeah that is Jacks widow...
> I knwo I sent DNA a email they sent back some questions, I answered them, they never replied..??


that sucks man, intriguing though, mind if i ask what they asked?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> When I first discovered this I asked D and he told me to keep a Rocklock male and breed with it. I got worried about that male and killed it. Now I have these other males, i think i'm gonna take them into another bathroom and put a couple Jacks widow and one Nuken in with the males and let them do their thing.
> Do I keep them in 12/12 i'm thinking yes but not sure..
> and when should I expect the males to pollanate the females, how far along into 12/12
> Do the males and females have to be the same age or at the same point in 12/12?


i asked the ame thing a little while abck i think the consensus was about 3 weeks in flower gives them plenty time to mature. keep them 12/12 or they go back to veg. i took my male psycho killer outn just left him on the windowsill to start popping, which he did this mornin so im gonna let them do the business tonight  happy gardening bro


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that sucks man, intriguing though, mind if i ask what they asked?


Standard stuff.
How did I germ the seeds
did I use Nutes
how long did it take to pop
what do I expect them to do about it
would I use them again


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i asked the ame thing a little while abck i think the consensus was about 3 weeks in flower gives them plenty time to mature. keep them 12/12 or they go back to veg. i took my male psycho killer outn just left him on the windowsill to start popping, which he did this mornin so im gonna let them do the business tonight  happy gardening bro


O cool DOn, what cha crossing it with?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Standard stuff.
> How did I germ the seeds
> did I use Nutes
> how long did it take to pop
> ...


 and they didnt get back to you. damn well theres one breeder not gettin repeat custom. you gonna let it lie?


Hemlock said:


> O cool DOn, what cha crossing it with?


 hahah well sadly i dont have anything at the right age other than the famles of the same psycho killer so ill be doing that think im just going to seed a full plant and have done, dunno might just do a couple of branches and save the pollen, down the line im probably going to put it to the new TGA's the cheesequake and qrazy train. or actually thinking about it i have a psychosis at coming up to 4 weeks, thats deffo getting a spluffin! its in the lineage anyway. dont know if that counts a s a backcross like!?!? haha doubtful...

what bout yourself whose getting the action?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and they didnt get back to you. damn well theres one breeder not gettin repeat custom. you gonna let it lie?
> 
> hahah well sadly i dont have anything at the right age other than the famles of the same psycho killer so ill be doing that think im just going to seed a full plant and have done, dunno might just do a couple of branches and save the pollen, down the line im probably going to put it to the new TGA's the cheesequake and qrazy train. or actually thinking about it i have a psychosis at coming up to 4 weeks, thats deffo getting a spluffin! its in the lineage anyway. dont know if that counts a s a backcross like!?!? haha doubtful...
> 
> what bout yourself whose getting the action?


Well seems you really have thought this out Don 
I have 2. Been doing a bit of reading. Seem that a mystry strain, such as Jacks Widow could be quite good if the cross turns out to be a keeper. 
I will croos the rocklock, a wide Brancher with lots of THC, sativa Dominant,,,with the tight Brancher Jacks Widow, Much more indica, with a quick finish it also has loads of THC. So Tommrow I will set up a Breeding room.
So I have a question, Since I will be in 12/12 I just let them both finish as usual? And when I see that the female has seeds can I then get rid of the male? I'm thinking yes. I want to get him OUT ASAP so I don't fuck up my two bloom room in the same house.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

How ya doing tonight Hemlock my friend.

I really don't know anything about breeding but you'll get plenty of tips i'm sure. I may be wrong but I think it's the female that you want to put into flower a week or two before the stud, then they both shoud be ready at roughly the same time. From there you can do the spluffin yourself or let nature do it, but I assume that once the male releases his pollen there would be no reason to keep him in the flower room. You could save some of his pollen or reveg the dude though


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How ya doing tonight Hemlock my friend.
> 
> I really don't know anything about breeding but you'll get plenty of tips i'm sure. I may be wrong but I think it's the female that you want to put into flower a week or two before the stud, then they both shoud be ready at roughly the same time. From there you can do the spluffin yourself or let nature do it, but I assume that once the male releases his pollen there would be no reason to keep him in the flower room. You could save some of his pollen or reveg the dude though


Hey Brother HC I'm doin OK, how u livin?
Damn I have the exact opposit situation, my male is older...


Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

gonna be same as me, harvesting the pollen and saving it. first time ive tried it. i ended up spluffing the psychokiller/psychosis 

its kool to cross a solid strain with something that will throw out a few phenos imho, good work bro!


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

I gotrta harvest male spluf in the next week too tho the boys have started already lol


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

just take the male out until the female is ready (not much of a problem really). Although a male will start releasing pollen it is done on a gradual basis, so some sacs mature quicker than others, so you will have a bit of longeivity with a male. You just got too keep it safe and away from the girls until you are ready.

Or take it out and harvest the pollen. If you do this you are going to have a load of pollen to use in a more controlled environment. Spluffing one bud will give you around 50 seeds which is enough to select and move forward with to the next stage.

If you put a male plant into a flower room you are going to have thousands of seeds, which is probably not what you want first go of breeding. Just a few cents for ya bru. Good luck. DST



Hemlock said:


> Hey Brother HC I'm doin OK, how u livin?
> Damn I have the exact opposit situation, my male is older...
> 
> 
> Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info D. Looking for a decent stud in the upcoming little yins. For some unexplicable reason I decided not to do any breeding with the Chimera gear and tossed the males lol, regretting it a bit now because the C-4 has some good potency

Have a good one buddy, getting a good buzz on a doing a little gardening before I give C-4 #4 the chop,,she's a friggen gem!!

Listening to the History Channel, their talking about the Scottish Templars and how they helped Robert the Bruce beat back the English in some of the battles they had with each other. Kool stuff!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

OK the update,, ya'll know me puttin it up and takin it down...that could be a song...LOL... Pot growers blues...LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

Loving this pinapple express really nice high. nice blonde buds when dry that smell great.
Sensi Star is more of a soaring high, I like it.
This proMix HP has really helped me turn the corner.
Also I'm using Mex Guano during Veg and Indo Guano during Bloom. one tablespoon per plant as a top dress. Really make them look healthy.

Have a great day ya'll


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey DNA, 
>>>>> 
>>>>> I bought some feminized rocklock seeds. 70% of clones turned into 
>>>>> males when they got flipped into 12/12. 
>>>>> I thought you might want to know this. So I thought maybe it 
>>>>> was me. 
>>>>> So I bloomed the mother, she turned into a male after 2 weeks of 
>>>>> 12/12.. 
>>>>> These seeds are not cheap. Plus all the time and pain to get it 
>>>>> ready to take clones and all the time and money I lost to the 
>>>>> males. 
>>>>> 


hey. 
>>>> 
>>>> sorry to hear about your misfortunes. we would like to make right 
>>>> and help you out. for clarification could you answer a few 
>>>> questions 
>>>> for us please: 
>>>> 
>>>> 
>>>> 
>>>> - where the seeds fem or regulars? FEM 
>>>> 
>>>> - where did you buy them? Vancover seed bank 
>>>> 
>>>> - when did you make the purchase? About 2 months ago 
>>>> 
>>>> - did they come in original breeder pack? Yes 
>>>> 
>>>> - do you have an order # and/or a receipt? No 
>>>> 
>>>> - what was your method of germination? One day in glass of water, 
>>>> wet paper towel, then popped in root plug 
>>>> 
>>>> - what would you like to see done regarding this matter? I don't 
>>>> know 
>>> 
>>>> 
>>>> - where in the world do you live? USA 
>>>> 
>>>> - how many seeds did you purchase 5 
>>> 
>>> Why would the mother turn male if it was a fem seed? She had the 
>>> female pistols,,,She was very healthy and Large. 
>>>> 
>>>> please get back to us so we can solve this. 
>>>> 
>>>> thanks, 
>>>> 
>>>> dna 

>> 
>> 
>> We are very sorry but we do not send seeds to the USA and therefore 
>> cannot help you further.. 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> If you are in Amsterdam in the future we can also help you here. 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> Thank you for understanding 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> Team DNA 
>> 

If breaking FEDERAL LAW is perceived as bad costumer service then so 
be it! 

you know you can not order seeds from us because we do not ship to 
the US! so then why would you expect us to replace seeds sent to the 
USA????? 

We will not break the law for you or anyone! 

Have a nice day! 

Hey DNA
No where in any of my email did I ask you to send me any seeds. maybe you should be more worried about why your products are giving lots a
folks the same problems as I'm having.
Maybe send me some Nutes or cash always works.


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Feb 9, 2011)

Fuckin right! I got that Aurora Indica from Nirvana, 5 fems. 4 germed, 2 total hermies, one male, and one sorta hermie. At least Nirvana sent me new beans after I complained! But as you said... Nutes or cash work too!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Assholes eh bro. Doesn't to hurt to slip in the fact to these guys, that your on a couple of grower forums when your corresponding with them with them lol

Awesome garden buddy keep up the good work!!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

West Coast Medicine said:


> Fuckin right! I got that Aurora Indica from Nirvana, 5 fems. 4 germed, 2 total hermies, one male, and one sorta hermie. At least Nirvana sent me new beans after I complained! But as you said... Nutes or cash work too!!


fuckin Dicks, acting all holier than thou bullshit. Typical market controlled by a few dicks and not enough compition. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Assholes eh bro. Doesn't to hurt to slip in the fact to these guys, that your on a couple of grower forums when your corresponding with them with them lol
> 
> Awesome garden buddy keep up the good work!!


 Thanks Buddy

This tryin to keep up with you is gettin to be tuff business!!! LOL....Thanks again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

thats some bullshizzle man. how did the beans get to you if they arent shipping to the US!? that shoddy. scratch another breeder off the list eh.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats some bullshizzle man. how did the beans get to you if they arent shipping to the US!? that shoddy. scratch another breeder off the list eh.


Tell'em Don!!!!! Right on


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> fuckin Dicks, acting all holier than thou bullshit. Typical market controlled by a few dicks and not enough compition.
> 
> Thanks Buddy
> 
> This tryin to keep up with you is gettin to be tuff business!!! LOL....Thanks again


I was having a chat with my friend this evening who over the years has been quite close, has sold a lot of their product. Anyway, he said he's not sure what's going on with them. they are keeping their end in but all I hear is complaints about herm product when it's claimed to be something else. If your product is not 100% something then don't sell it as that. If they are seeds that have come from a great plant and could be worth passing on, the sell as a discount or give away..but it's money at the end of the day.

I also heard that someone grew the Reserva Privada OG Kush and it had loads oof phenos, some where utter rubbish, and none where of keeping quality...this could have just been those seeds though.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats some bullshizzle man. how did the beans get to you if they arent shipping to the US!? that shoddy. scratch another breeder off the list eh.


Lets hope we can change that Donny 



Hemlock said:


> Tell'em Don!!!!! Right on


No repeat custom is the best punishment for bad service...dna are frightened of pissing off someone in the US!

Peace, DST

EDIT: Especially when they talk about the law like they are living in America....all smoke and daggers..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

word D!!! im sure we can do better than DNA and the vancouver seed wanks...


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Hem, hope all is good bru. Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Hem, hope all is good bru. Peace, DST


thanks for coming By DST.
Was Wondering, would you like to have the seeds that DNA was offereing me. I mean your in the Dam and could us them.?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hows the sensi star teating ya hemlock?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows the sensi star teating ya hemlock?


I b lovin it Lad,,, What great Smoke, not a big yeilder but frosty and tastie!!!!! Keepin it for headstash


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Hem, mighty thanks for the offer. What are they saying? I thought they basically told you to f off because you were in the US, lol. Would be funny if you emailed them. "Hey, I am going to be in town next week, got those seeds because I will be coming to your shop?", and then I go in say I am you, and stick the nut on the first DNA'er I see, lmao. Take a pic of the claret and then quickly leave hoping they don't use DNA spray..... (has anyone seen that as a new security thing?)

.....I am quite sure you would treasure that pic more than a few seeds from them!!!!



Hemlock said:


> thanks for coming By DST.
> Was Wondering, would you like to have the seeds that DNA was offereing me. I mean your in the Dam and could us them.?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Hem, mighty thanks for the offer. What are they saying? I thought they basically told you to f off because you were in the US, lol. Would be funny if you emailed them. "Hey, I am going to be in town next week, got those seeds because I will be coming to your shop?", and then I go in say I am you, and stick the nut on the first DNA'er I see, lmao. Take a pic of the claret and then quickly leave hoping they don't use DNA spray..... (has anyone seen that as a new security thing?)
> 
> .....I am quite sure you would treasure that pic more than a few seeds from them!!!!


LOL that would be funny D lets do it. I'll email them and send you a copy so you can show it to them...LOL..
PM me your email addy and I'll send ya a copy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

this should be fun!! haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

This should be real fun! 

Moving slow today boys, got another all nighter again tonight. Smoked a couple of hits of a C-4 pheno this morning that I hadn't tried yet, but left me feeling very very fuzzy. Not sure if that's because I was so tired though lol. Just loaded the bong with my favorite Calizhar and 1 rip and oh this so fuking nice!! I love this stuff hehe, I'll post some nug shots of it later. Rock hard, pretty big...got some dried nugs off the one girl just a bit smaller than golf balls, smells good, taste good, might be the best yeilder or up in the top two out of 8 phenos, how many times does that happen?! Very frosty and real nice potency...a couple of rips and your kinda forgetting about the bowl. With a very euphoric high every time! 

Nice thaw going on here in the northeast all week...40s today, 50s tomorrow with SUNSHINE! All of the vegging girls are either in windows or out on the front porch here with me soaking up rays lol.


Good luck with your lady Hem buddy : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh yeah loving the HASH


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

See, I knew it was going to be hash week around here lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> This should be real fun!
> 
> Moving slow today boys, got another all nighter again tonight. Smoked a couple of hits of a C-4 pheno this morning that I hadn't tried yet, but left me feeling very very fuzzy. Not sure if that's because I was so tired though lol. Just loaded the bong with my favorite Calizhar and 1 rip and oh this so fuking nice!! I love this stuff hehe, I'll post some nug shots of it later. Rock hard, pretty big...got some dried nugs off the one girl just a bit smaller than golf balls, smells good, taste good, might be the best yeilder or up in the top two out of 8 phenos, how many times does that happen?! Very frosty and real nice potency...a couple of rips and your kinda forgetting about the bowl. With a very euphoric high every time!
> 
> ...


I gotta try some of that caliZar...
Finallt gettin some good weather HC NICEEE
I'm finally Vegging long enough now to get some nice sized Bud. Boy what a difference!
Her kids are in town for the weekend. The daughter wants mom to take her to the titty doc..LOL
shes got one small one and one med sized one...LOL...WTF..LOL


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

too funny......


Hemlock said:


> I gotta try some of that caliZar...
> Finallt gettin some good weather HC NICEEE
> I'm finally Vegging long enough now to get some nice sized Bud. Boy what a difference!
> Her kids are in town for the weekend. The daughter wants mom to take her to the titty doc..LOL
> shes got one small one and one med sized one...LOL...WTF..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh yeah loving the HASH


 god damn that looks like a good chunk of hash man how much trim did you start out with? nice buddy. what brand of washer dealy you use for that man?

funnily enough i actually am very close friends with a girl who had the surgery to correct the same problem, augmentation i believe they call it. it aint no picnic. it was crazy the girl hadnt even told her parents till she was like 26 only her bloke knew.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god damn that looks like a good chunk of hash man how much trim did you start out with? nice buddy. what brand of washer dealy you use for that man?
> 
> funnily enough i actually am very close friends with a girl who had the surgery to correct the same problem, augmentation i believe they call it. it aint no picnic. it was crazy the girl hadnt even told her parents till she was like 26 only her bloke knew.




Its a sears Kenmore washer, standard...
The tit thing seems to be pretty common I hear..??...
I told her hey if your gonna go under the knife, a least get a big set of ta tas..LOL..I said you know all guys love BIG TITS....I should do an RIU poll..LOL

Don I started out with about 300 grams of trim and large frozen blocks of trim I also put in the bag. I use block Ice, it really makes a difference.
Have a good weekend ya'll. My last weekend as a bachlor...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

say what now hemlock!?!?!? you getting hitched??????? kept that quiet fella!? well sir all the best for you and your good lady!

yeah its quite the common thing to have uneven or wall eyed, etc. allsorts really. lmao you advise your new daughter on getting a big set i see headaches down line lol

man i thought this was one of those purpose made hash washers. kool you have a spare machin kicking around to play hash with. props.

have a great stag do my friend!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> say what now hemlock!?!?!? you getting hitched??????? kept that quiet fella!? well sir all the best for you and your good lady!
> 
> yeah its quite the common thing to have uneven or wall eyed, etc. allsorts really. lmao you advise your new daughter on getting a big set i see headaches down line lol
> 
> ...


LOL...Not gettin married just getting back with me Gal..LOL,,Yeah when I redid my house I bought a new washer for upstairs and so I had this extra one it has turned out to be a blessing...Waitin for te hash to dry so I can try it looks tastie!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

What's on the menu today Hem, hash browns...


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 19, 2011)

DST said:


> What's on the menu today Hem, hash browns...


a little heavenly hash today, with a side of hash browns, and some corn beef and yeah,,,HASH...LOL

Had a little fairy come to my mail box yesterday....such joy when I opened the box and saw the package!!!!!!
poppin seeds tonight.
Some livers x cherry cheese
some BSR
Some BR
dancing around to say the least
Many thanks, you know who you are.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

ahhhhh gotcha lol i was thinking youd kept quiet lol im forever getting the wrong end of the stick (usually the shitty end lmao). 

reminds me ive still got some hash to chong.... have a great sunday bro


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2011)

Leaves on this Nuken are fuckin huge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


>


damn thats a fine lookin jungle you have there hem!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice look at your garden hem, things are rockin and rollin along just fine from the looks of things! Do you harvest more than once a month? Thanks for the peek buddy : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice look at your garden hem, things are rockin and rollin along just fine from the looks of things! Do you harvest more than once a month? Thanks for the peek buddy : !)


Thanks Don..

Hey HC, yeah i'd say it works out to once a month on average...But as often as the tricombs will let me ...LOL
Thanks for stoppin by fellas


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice stuff HC, the camera skills are on the up and up as wel I see bru. I see you do the saem thing as me. I take a photo and end up focusing on something in the background and not the thing I actually need to, lol. I checked with the wife and on ym camera when you press to take a shot it focuse, but if you press again it focuses on something else, you just need to keep pressing it until the thing you want to focus in on is in the shot!! That's the problem with using Auto function. If you focus yourself you tend not to have the issue but need to be steadier with the hand. I love the netting BTW, kind of like mine as well,


Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks DST,
I didnt know that, if ya press but don't shoot it focus on something else. Gotta remember that!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

thankfully my camera is a lot simpler than that lol, sup hem you on the up n up!? girls look like they are man!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thankfully my camera is a lot simpler than that lol, sup hem you on the up n up!? girls look like they are man!


Hangin in there Don,
went by a family members today to look at his set up.....Oh man what a mess. One room guest bedroom, tryin to Veg and Bloom in homemade tents, disaster... got him headin in the right direction, we shall see...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

haha ive only seen a couple of home made tents actually doing the job. but shit i started in an alcove with a sheet over it with a home made ballast. about as noob and dangerous as it gets.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha ive only seen a couple of home made tents actually doing the job. but shit i started in an alcove with a sheet over it with a home made ballast. about as noob and dangerous as it gets.


Ya gotta start soemwhere...I'll get him goin. When he came by to see my set up, his chin was in his chest..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

fuck yeah, youll have his head up high soon enough man! get him on RIU, its helped me in countless ways


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

Indeed, everyone starts somewhere, and all should be pointed in the right direction! good man Hem!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Indeed, everyone starts somewhere, and all should be pointed in the right direction! good man Hem!


Thanks D and news on DNA


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 25, 2011)

OK Ya'll been missin my Gal, Amy Winehouse...How she doin all my UK peeps???
Was diggin some Amy this AM. I'm sure you all have heard this one its called,
LOVE IS BLIND. Its one of those songs that Amy sings that sounds like it should sung by a man.
Heres the lyrics judge for yourself. 
I couldn't resist him 
His eyes were like yours 
His hair was exactly the shade of brown 
He's just not as tall, but I couldn't tell 
It was dark and I was lying down 

You are everything - he means nothing to me 
I can't even remember his name 
Why're you so upset? 
Baby, you weren't there and I was thinking of you when I came,,,,(WTF)

What do you expect? 
You left me here alone; I drank so much and needed to touch 
Don't overreact - I pretended he was you 
You wouldn't want me to be lonely 

How can I put it so you understand? 
I didn't let him hold my hand 
But he looked like you; I guess he looked like you 
No he wasn't you 
But you can still trust me, this ain't infidelity 
It's not cheating; you were on my mind 

Yes he looked like you 
But I heard love is blind...


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

Not been round that way yet. Will let you know when I do for sure.


Hemlock said:


> Thanks D and news on DNA


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 26, 2011)

Seems I got to have a change of scene
Cause every night I have the strangest dream
Imprisoned by the way, yeah, it could&#8217;ve been
Left here on my own or so it seems
I got to leave before I start to scream
But someone's locked the door and took the key

Feelin' alright, (uh oh)
Not feelin' too good myself, (uh oh) 
Feelin' alright, (uh oh)
Not feelin' that good myself, (uh oh)

Boy you sure took me for one big ride
Even now I sit and I wonder why
And when I think of you I stop myself from cryin&#8217;
I Just can&#8217;t waste my time I must get DRY
Got to stop belivin' in all your lies
Cause there&#8217;s too much to do before I die


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

i love a bit of amy man. wheres the pic of the giant hash ball then hemlock buddy?/


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i love a bit of amy man. wheres the pic of the giant hash ball then hemlock buddy?/


Hey Bro I got 35 Grams selling for 25 dollars a gram...Loving it!!!!!

Yeah been diggin Amy here lately...Wish she would get her shit together and give us another good record...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

boooyaaaaaa thats what im talking about! i hate to think aboutt the time before when i was just throwing trim away!!

yeah i know what you mean, shes kinda not really motivated tho, she did a private gig for some russian tycoon a while back for several million.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey Bro I got 35 Grams selling for 25 dollars a gram...Loving it!!!!!
> 
> Hows the market for ya. Weed is spoken for usually before it's even harvested here, but not so with hash.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

As long as you can all do it over the long weekend when the wife heads off to Londond, haha. Seriously, if needs be there would be digs. Just throwing ideas around in my head.....


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> boooyaaaaaa thats what im talking about! i hate to think aboutt the time before when i was just throwing trim away!!
> 
> yeah i know what you mean, shes kinda not really motivated tho, she did a private gig for some russian tycoon a while back for several million.


Damn well maybe she'll go back to Blakie boy and get some more heartache to sing about.



Highlanders cave said:


> Hemlock said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bro I got 35 Grams selling for 25 dollars a gram...Loving it!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 26, 2011)

I don;'t know how the hell I messed up that last post but My answer to Highlander is in his quote??????????????????????????


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 26, 2011)

The girls Just wanted to say Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2011)

hahah looks theyve been at the hash bro lol. morning fella, was talkin to my girl yesterday and she told me her mother wants us to all go on a family holiday to near your neck of the woods maybe in a year or so's time! be damn sure ill be paying you a visit!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah looks theyve been at the hash bro lol. morning fella, was talkin to my girl yesterday and she told me her mother wants us to all go on a family holiday to near your neck of the woods maybe in a year or so's time! be damn sure ill be paying you a visit!


 
They girls do look like they have been in the hash don't they...
Dude I would love to have you. Hell from where you are coming from, Atlanta, Georiga would be close,,LOL

Wish me luck boys off to play the first round of the Country Club, Club Championship!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck buddy get in your zone!

And I hope Mr. A knows he has an open invitation if ya get up to the northeast  Depending on the time of year there are beautiful mountains or the prettiest lake yas ever seen a few minutes in either direction from me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

kool bro's hahah dont laugh my girls mother wants to go to florida to disney.......apparently its amazing.... 

how d'you shoot on the green hem?

thay have trout in that lake hc buddy???


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Don, just checking back in... Good to see you are doing well... I'm back on my old thread, Laceygirls 2000watt Super Lemon Haze grow... I'm growing it again... I've just got cuttings to root into the cube and I'm setting back up next week...

Come and say hi soon...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

will do lacey!! good to see ya back in the game hun


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool bro's hahah dont laugh my girls mother wants to go to florida to disney.......apparently its amazing....
> 
> how d'you shoot on the green hem?
> 
> thay have trout in that lake hc buddy???


Played good Don, won me match, this Kid was good though, I shot 2 over par and he shot 4, so It was nip and tuck the whole way. We had about 30 people out there watching us it was cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

good turn out eh. kool man congrats! sounds close.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2011)

Took me and another friend 12.5 hours to trim all this shit over 2 days


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2011)

This is One plant,,,LOL, I can't believe it!!! Pineapple express


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2011)

Puttin it up and Taking it down!!!
7 screens all full and still have one large plant left to chop,,,Hell yeah!!!!! 1st time I ever got all the screens full..
Total of 20 plants 1 mother plant Nuken purple looking dope....and 1 large PE.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2011)

This is the Mother PLant Nuken


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1469868View attachment 1469866View attachment 1469865View attachment 1469864View attachment 1469863View attachment 1469862View attachment 1469860View attachment 1469859View attachment 1469857View attachment 1469855View attachment 1469854View attachment 1469852View attachment 1469850View attachment 1469849View attachment 1469847View attachment 1469845
> 
> 
> Took me and another friend 12.5 hours to trim all this shit over 2 days


Shit that is not my friend!!! Nice friggen job hem!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

woah, nice haul there hem, all trays racked and stacked! love the slight purp pheno too. fine work friend


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Men, I appricate ya'll comin by!!!! Now to get it dry an out on the street...

Makin hash tommrow with 2 tall kitchen garbage bags full puttin in the freezer today...
Startin to hit the sweet spot...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks Men, I appricate ya'll comin by!!!! Now to get it dry an out on the street...
> 
> Makin hash tommrow with 2 tall kitchen garbage bags full puttin in the freezer today...
> Startin to hit the sweet spot...


Hey I am too! Which reminds me, I need to put my trimmings in the freezer also. They are in the barn but it's above freezing now lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

damn 2 tall garbage bags!?!? are you including fan leaves? or are you holdin out on us, secretely youve got a barn full of trees havent ya?

it takes me ages to build up enough sugar trim to do a good run through the bags


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn 2 tall garbage bags!?!? are you including fan leaves? or are you holdin out on us, secretely youve got a barn full of trees havent ya?
> 
> it takes me ages to build up enough sugar trim to do a good run through the bags


Hey Don, yes that does include Fam leaves..LOL,, and a lot of low popcorn bud as well.
check these pants I'm gonna wear if i get into the finals of the club Championship


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

[youtube]H3l_oH8Fwt0[/youtube]


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 2, 2011)

amazing, do you have a start to finish journal? youve got some great looking rewards


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> amazing, do you have a start to finish journal? youve got some great looking rewards


Hey Convict, No this is the only J I got, Cause I never not have it goin..LOL..
Puttin it and takin it down, thats the name of the game for me...


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

coupla plants I had hangin round the bloom room..


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 2, 2011)

thats what i want to set up, i just want to harvest 1 plant each week, tryin to do one of the youtube setups, goin through ball this back from the begining


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2011)

Good Moring eerybody its awful early..LOL


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 4, 2011)

mornin, lock, and pups


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

sup hem! those dog look shattered ahaha, wakey bakey?


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Mar 4, 2011)

^Those are sweet pants Marine! So what's the best strain you've grown so far as far as high yield and good quality balance?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2011)

West Coast Medicine said:


> ^Those are sweet pants Marine! So what's the best strain you've grown so far as far as high yield and good quality balance?


HEy WCM.. The best for so far is G-13 Pineapple express,,,It rocks!!! and a heavy harvest!!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup hem! those dog look shattered ahaha, wakey bakey?


Hey Don,
Yeah it was a little early for the girls this AM,,,LOL


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

Bless, they look like they are thinking, wtf is going on here then....


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1474233View attachment 1474232
> Good Moring eerybody its awful early..LOL


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you tried OG, BUKU, or DJ Short Blueberry? Trying to get an estimate.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 6, 2011)

West Coast Medicine said:


> Have you tried OG, BUKU, or DJ Short Blueberry? Trying to get an estimate.


You know I haven't Brother,,, But I have heard really good things about the DJ Blueberry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

you get a bucketfull of hash then H buddy?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you get a bucketfull of hash then H buddy?


sup Don,
No I didn't have a chance to run it. I was out at Sober Valley Lodge, with Charlie Sheen. We were WINNING...LOL..
Gonna make a hash run sometime this week.
Well me gal showed up here friday and let just say, we listened to a little Marvin Gaye and Barry White,,,OHH Lets Get it On....
What a weekend....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

shmooooooove Hem! think that rogue sheen is a way off a chip man haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> sup Don,
> No I didn't have a chance to run it. I was out at Sober Valley Lodge, with Charlie Sheen. We were WINNING...LOL..
> Gonna make a hash run sometime this week.
> Well me gal showed up here friday and let just say, we listened to a little Marvin Gaye and Barry White,,,OHH Lets Get it On....
> What a weekend....


That's good Hem glad for ya. Candy is good and liquor is quicker but I didn't know that gaye music would work too ; !)

Have a good one friend!


----------



## chronichaze (Mar 7, 2011)

Charlie Sheen is the man!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shmooooooove Hem! think that rogue sheen is a way off a chip man haha


That he is Don!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> That's good Hem glad for ya. Candy is good and liquor is quicker but I didn't know that gaye music would work too ; !)
> 
> Have a good one friend!


Thanks HC shes here for the spring break this week, we'll see how it goes...so far so good..



chronichaze said:


> Charlie Sheen is the man!


LOLOLOLOLOL, yes he is


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Spring Break?!?!?! Holy shit Hemlock how old is she anyways lol?? Move over Mr West and Mr Sheen we have another player on the scene ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Spring Break?!?!?! Holy shit Hemlock how old is she anyways lol?? Move over Mr West and Mr Sheen we have another player on the scene ; !)


That HC is funny,,,LOL, shes a teacher HC,,, although I like the way ya thinkin..LOL,, I am such the PLAYER,,,LOL
However, I must get some long John top and bottom with some cammie sweats, that way I can get the good lookin girls like my man HC,,HC,,,HC


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

Flipped these 3 test plants at 2.5-3 feet tall, boy they are getting tall..


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

let this go a bit longer than usual just to test the high out, Jacks Widow


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

my helper..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

Livers and CC


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

MONSTER CLONES..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG if I didn't already know where she had been I would marry her!!!!!!! But shes been with that fukin trash Pete D and Blake the pussy....

Don, I need a signed pic from her, something like to: My Name Here, I love ya big Man, Come see me inthe UK, I'll wait up for ya Big fella!!! LOVE Amy..LOL Come on Don you can do it


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

she looks pretty good there I must say.


Hemlock said:


> OMG if I didn't already know where she had been I would marry her!!!!!!! But shes been with that fukin trash Pete D and Blake the pussy....
> 
> Don, I need a signed pic from her, something like to: My Name Here, I love ya big Man, Come see me inthe UK, I'll wait up for ya Big fella!!! LOVE Amy..LOL Come on Don you can do it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL ill speak with my sources Haha........

Diggin the beast size clones!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

We must have dif taste guys cause I just don't see it. I'd give her about a 3, maybe a 4. Lips are def a 10 though hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

i agree pre crack she was much prettier.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i agree pre crack she was much prettier.


Yes she was Don. But to me she looks so good now. Its just well I know where shes been..LOL..we all do..LOL

Fuckin Charlie Sheen was GONE in last nights rant...funny...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

ah man i havent seen the latest sheenanigans mans going supernova!

whats goin down your end man? you do the hash run yet? think im converting a customer to a grow buddy tonight! guy coming over to ask some questions n have a toke, kinda gutted he's a good customer


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man i havent seen the latest sheenanigans mans going supernova!
> 
> whats goin down your end man? you do the hash run yet? think im converting a customer to a grow buddy tonight! guy coming over to ask some questions n have a toke, kinda gutted he's a good customer


Things are getting a bit better I must say. This vegging longer and using some different techniques from uncle Ben are really helping me. after I take down today it will be my last tray of taking down early to get cash. I gonna start letting all my shit go 1 to 2 more weeks. Really pays off. Anyway besides that I'm sure u have heard of the real estate collapse here in the states, well i'm right in the center of it and I haven't been able to make a house payment in 2 years, well the law firm that was handling all the cases here for Bank of America has quit and left a lot of cases to be dimissed. Hopeing I'm one of them. So it may be a while before anything happens, which would be great. Looks like me and my gal are gonna work it out. So the worm has turned, I hope..LOL.. Was wondering if you knew of any security firm in the UK, I know u mentioned that your family had a military history? in my opinion, with food and Gas going thru the roof this industry is primed to REALLY take off. I want to get in the middle of it. I really want to go back to the middle east and make some big money for a few years, pay my house off so I don't have to grow on such a big scale anymore, just grow for my head.

So funny you say that about a customer, that family member that is tryin to grow called this AM wants me to help him setup a room. Gonna go give him some pointers today... Hate to loose a customer but showing someone how to do this is teaching them to fish rather than just giving them fish, we are teaching them a skill that should they have to can help them feed their kids if need be, and that really what its all about.
Have a good day my friend and friends.....


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

My business partner was doing work with security guards for his projects in The East quite a few years ago. Perhaps he still has his contact with the guy who ran the firm he got all those boys from. (some geez who ran a company in London, all ex army, gurkas, etc.) I can ask him if you want?


Hemlock said:


> Things are getting a bit better I must say. This vegging longer and using some different techniques from uncle Ben are really helping me. after I take down today it will be my last tray of taking down early to get cash. I gonna start letting all my shit go 1 to 2 more weeks. Really pays off. Anyway besides that I'm sure u have heard of the real estate collapse here in the states, well i'm right in the center of it and I haven't been able to make a house payment in 2 years, well the law firm that was handling all the cases here for Bank of America has quit and left a lot of cases to be dimissed. Hopeing I'm one of them. So it may be a while before anything happens, which would be great. Looks like me and my gal are gonna work it out. So the worm has turned, I hope..LOL.. Was wondering if you knew of any security firm in the UK, I know u mentioned that your family had a military history? in my opinion, with food and Gas going thru the roof this industry is primed to REALLY take off. I want to get in the middle of it. I really want to go back to the middle east and make some big money for a few years, pay my house off so I don't have to grow on such a big scale anymore, just grow for my head.
> 
> So funny you say that about a customer, that family member that is tryin to grow called this AM wants me to help him setup a room. Gonna go give him some pointers today... Hate to loose a customer but showing someone how to do this is teaching them to fish rather than just giving them fish, we are teaching them a skill that should they have to can help them feed their kids if need be, and that really what its all about.
> Have a good day my friend and friends.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Things are getting a bit better I must say. This vegging longer and using some different techniques from uncle Ben are really helping me. after I take down today it will be my last tray of taking down early to get cash. I gonna start letting all my shit go 1 to 2 more weeks. Really pays off. Anyway besides that I'm sure u have heard of the real estate collapse here in the states, well i'm right in the center of it and I haven't been able to make a house payment in 2 years, well the law firm that was handling all the cases here for Bank of America has quit and left a lot of cases to be dimissed. Hopeing I'm one of them. So it may be a while before anything happens, which would be great. Looks like me and my gal are gonna work it out. So the worm has turned, I hope..LOL.. Was wondering if you knew of any security firm in the UK, I know u mentioned that your family had a military history? in my opinion, with food and Gas going thru the roof this industry is primed to REALLY take off. I want to get in the middle of it. I really want to go back to the middle east and make some big money for a few years, pay my house off so I don't have to grow on such a big scale anymore, just grow for my head.
> 
> So funny you say that about a customer, that family member that is tryin to grow called this AM wants me to help him setup a room. Gonna go give him some pointers today... Hate to loose a customer but showing someone how to do this is teaching them to fish rather than just giving them fish, we are teaching them a skill that should they have to can help them feed their kids if need be, and that really what its all about.
> Have a good day my friend and friends.....


sorry bud my family were reme engineers. uncle works in a dairy factory now lol man, i know your a vet and as such have kahones the size of watermelons but think long n hard before going back to do private security details. they are the guys who wind up on some aljazeera channel getting their heads cut off. i hear you tho it would be great to not have to do big commercial just to get by eh.

LMAO GIVE THE MAN A FISH AND HE'LL EAT FOR A DAY. TEACH HIM HOW TO GROW AND HE'LL BE A DOPE FIEND FOR LIFE HAHA oops caps


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Mar 9, 2011)

54 pages going strong Marine! OOhrah! Be careful with that security detail Marine, those companies also hire locals and you know some of them are spotters.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Hem my friend all us tradesmen will be rolling in the dough again soon enough. There is going to be a sunami of folks that have put off spending money on their castles. You don't want to be on the other side of the pond when the pocketbooks open again, do ya bud?

Hope your having a good one bro. Just finished tunneling out to my mailbox lol


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

New Zealand just condemed 100,000 homes, going to be a lot of money for builders there....if you fancy going to the end of the earth, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 9, 2011)

You know D that would be Great!!! Thanks for the help.





DST said:


> My business partner was doing work with security guards for his projects in The East quite a few years ago. Perhaps he still has his contact with the guy who ran the firm he got all those boys from. (some geez who ran a company in London, all ex army, gurkas, etc.) I can ask him if you want?


----------



## That Canadian (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey dude, sick setup. How come the nuken is your fav? heard good things about it, whats yield like?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry bud my family were reme engineers. uncle works in a dairy factory now lol man, i know your a vet and as such have kahones the size of watermelons but think long n hard before going back to do private security details. they are the guys who wind up on some aljazeera channel getting their heads cut off. i hear you tho it would be great to not have to do big commercial just to get by eh.
> 
> LMAO GIVE THE MAN A FISH AND HE'LL EAT FOR A DAY. TEACH HIM HOW TO GROW AND HE'LL BE A DOPE FIEND FOR LIFE HAHA oops caps


LOL Don, Dope fiend for a lifetime..LOL



Highlanders cave said:


> Hem my friend all us tradesmen will be rolling in the dough again soon enough. There is going to be a sunami of folks that have put off spending money on their castles. You don't want to be on the other side of the pond when the pocketbooks open again, do ya bud?
> 
> Hope your having a good one bro. Just finished tunneling out to my mailbox lol


Your right buddy the worm will turn, but as much damage as I did this last boom goona take a while to get the banks to lend to me again. So I might as well try to make as much as possible so at least they will see I have some cash.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 9, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> Hey dude, sick setup. How come the nuken is your fav? heard good things about it, whats yield like?


sup Canadian, thanks for the compilment. Nuken is just a great purple strain thats a double shiskaberry, very fruitie smell and you can't beat the purple dope, folks pay me more for that. Shit the Nuken purples up the first time it gets 15 degree temp change. Not a great yielder but a more is not always better.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2011)

Sensi Star!!!!!


----------



## cannabisguru (Apr 5, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1533600View attachment 1533599View attachment 1533598View attachment 1533596View attachment 1533595View attachment 1533593View attachment 1533592View attachment 1533591View attachment 1533589View attachment 1533588View attachment 1533587



What kind of pup is that bro? Not the one laying down on the couch, but the one in the last pic.. what breed is that, do you know?

The reason I ask, is because I rescued this puppy about 3 years ago.. it was being abused so I kidnapped the pup and took him home with me. It's a male.. but he's such a good dog!! He's a heinz 57 mix from what I can tell. He looks (in the face) like a black lab.. and the rest of his body, has the exact SAME colors/markings.. as the pup you posted in that last pic..

I mean its almost scary the resemblance between my pup and yours.. LMAO.. I can't get over it. If I look at the pic of your pup, the one I've been talking about.. without clicking on it to zoom in... I would almost swear that, that was my dog. That's freaking crazy... because I've never (until now), never ever seen another dog that has had the same colors/markings as my pup.

Just curious.. 

peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

hahahah damn bro your og always looks so baked hahaa see your loving the sensi star man! its a kick in the pants that one eh. how are they yeilding for you? pretty good?! how old is that mother man, i said 4 years in HC's thread but lookin at it there im gonna double that


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah damn bro your og always looks so baked hahaa see your loving the sensi star man! its a kick in the pants that one eh. how are they yeilding for you? pretty good?! how old is that mother man, i said 4 years in HC's thread but lookin at it there im gonna double that


I think ur right Don about 3-4 years. Best Mother I ever Had, ALWAYS growing FAST. Thats one of the resons I bloomed her. HAd a buddy come to town, I didn't do much to her for 5 days and had to Cut her outta the light. Enought was enough, so I bloomed her.

Don I have found the SS yeilds much better than my other strains, except PE, they are about the same, however SS is a hardier plant and can take more stress and not bother it.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> What kind of pup is that bro? Not the one laying down on the couch, but the one in the last pic.. what breed is that, do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey CG, yeah she is a full blood cocker spaniel they are called parti cockers. hey thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I think ur right Don about 3-4 years. Best Mother I ever Had, ALWAYS growing FAST. Thats one of the resons I bloomed her. HAd a buddy come to town, I didn't do much to her for 5 days and had to Cut her outta the light. Enought was enough, so I bloomed her.
> 
> Don I have found the SS yeilds much better than my other strains, except PE, they are about the same, however SS is a hardier plant and can take more stress and not bother it.


sweet! i cant wait to see that thing with colas, its going to put Laz fingerez LST right in its place lol kool the SS yeilds well man


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet! i cant wait to see that thing with colas, its going to put Laz fingerez LST right in its place lol kool the SS yeilds well man


Always a pleasure to chat with you Don, thanks again for stopping by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

Likewise bro always good to shoot the shit! Speaking of shooting how's the golfing going


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Likewise bro always good to shoot the shit! Speaking of shooting how's the golfing going


going pretty Well Don, Working it out and putting like a dream!


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

This one been munching some of your spinach Hem? lol. Cool doggie.



Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1533600View attachment 1533599View attachment 1533598View attachment 1533596View attachment 1533595View attachment 1533593View attachment 1533592View attachment 1533591View attachment 1533589View attachment 1533588View attachment 1533587


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

Still on the winter tee's which helps the game lol by bout 20 yards. I didnt manage to stay in the 90's but 103 aint bad for a noob with a gammy leg.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> Still on the winter tee's which helps the game lol by bout 20 yards. I didnt manage to stay in the 90's but 103 aint bad for a noob with a gammy leg.


How Long Before the the regular tees are Open Mr West? What course do you play. 
Played monday shot 74, in a gale force winds


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

DST said:


> This one been munching some of your spinach Hem? lol. Cool doggie.


Hey D yeah she does like the spinach..LOL...She looking at me saying Daddy, are we going down there to check on them again?..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

This One is saying, you two go ahead, I'm gonna hold the couch down..LOL..


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

like my wife, always guarding our bed, lol.

hey bru, just to say, I have asked my mate about those contact details I mentioned to you a while back (security). Hopefully he can dig them out. Will let you know when he comes back to me.


Hemlock said:


> This One is saying, you two go ahead, I'm gonna hold the couch down..LOL..


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks D, that would be great


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> How Long Before the the regular tees are Open Mr West? What course do you play.
> Played monday shot 74, in a gale force winds


We play here
http://www.jackbarker.com/delapre/main.html
not sure wen the summer tees will be open, they was cutting them last time we was there


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> We play here
> http://www.jackbarker.com/delapre/main.html
> not sure wen the summer tees will be open, they was cutting them last time we was there


Nice track Mr west. Next time I'm there we are playing there my friend


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Nice track Mr west. Next time I'm there we are playing there my friend


Thatd be cool if u let me kno in plenty of time we could meet up


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> Thatd be cool if u let me kno in plenty of time we could meet up


I wll let know Mr west.
Digging some David Gray tonight
Friday night I'm going nowhere
All the lights are changing green to red
Turning over TV stations
Situations running through my head
Well looking back through time
You know it's clear that I've been blind
I've been a fool
To ever open up my heart
To all that jealousy, that bitterness, that ridicule

Saturday I'm running wild
And all the lights are changing red to green
Moving through the crowd I'm pushing
Chemicals all rushing through my bloodstream
Only wish that you were here
You know I'm seeing it so clear
I've been afraid
To tell you how I really feel
Admit to some of those bad mistakes I've made

If you want it
Come and get it
Crying out loud
The love that I was
Giving you was
Never in doubt
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now

Babylon, Babylon

Sunday all the lights of London
Shining , Sky is fading red to blue
I'm kicking through the Autumn leaves
And wondering where it is you might be going to
Turning back for home
You know I'm feeling so alone


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

did ur head wobble wile u wrote that? lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> did ur head wobble wile u wrote that? lol


LOLLOLOLOL..
Saw the video I see what ya mean...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 7, 2011)

Storm cane thru the other day.. a rare site here in paradise..LOL 
Taking down a little pineapple express


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks quite hectic Hem.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

looks grim lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

dude whats with the finger doms? haha they look well funny haha. PE looks tasty. have you ever tried c99? just wondering how it compares pinapplewise


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude whats with the finger doms? haha they look well funny haha. PE looks tasty. have you ever tried c99? just wondering how it compares pinapplewise


You know I haven't tried any c99. I wanted to try the fingerr doms..not bad..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

its a bit racy for me but the taste is lovely


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a bit racy for me but the taste is lovely


Well your a bit racy for me but I like it...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

oooh weeee hahahah saucy


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oooh weeee hahahah saucy


Have Fun tonight Bro.
Off for a bit of golf with the boys today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

hope that storms passed then bro! enjoy and I will


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my what a Masters!!!

Have a wee dram for the young rory Mcilory. He started today 4 shots in the lead and shot a final round 80 lost 8 shots today finished tied for 15th...A long flight back to N. Ireland..


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh my what a Masters!!!
> 
> Have a wee dram for the young rory Mcilory. He started today 4 shots in the lead and shot a final round 80 lost 8 shots today finished tied for 15th...A long flight back to N. Ireland..


it was gutting to watch, poor young lad lol. Tiger playied well i thought but Chal Shwaltzcoff or what ever had a blinding last 4 holes lol. epic finish lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> it was gutting to watch, poor young lad lol. Tiger playied well i thought but Chal Shwaltzcoff or what ever had a blinding last 4 holes lol. epic finish lol


Westy..Hey Bro,
Been watching the masters since Jack won in 75 and this was in te top 2 not doubt, anyone, except rory, could ahve won that but to finish with 4 birdies, thats is EPIC,,,WINNING..

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C48BTtAVsK0?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C48BTtAVsK0?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
Can u see that video


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

[youtube]/v/C48BTtAVsK0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

Is this better?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Mr West!!!

Did you see Rory interview?
What a Class act he is! I wish i had been that mature at 20-21 years old. Watch this interview. I mean he just shot 80, lost the masters, had lead for 3 days. In his mind I'm sure he had won. he hit the ball off # 10 in a place I have NEVER seen anyone hit it, poor Guy. but a first Class sportsman!!!
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6325417


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Top of the morning hem buddy! What did you do?? Send that miserable weather up here haha? That's ok, I don't blame ya!!

I'll catch up with you man, have a good un ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top of the morning hem buddy! What did you do?? Send that miserable weather up here haha? That's ok, I don't blame ya!!
> 
> I'll catch up with you man, have a good un ; !)


LOL,,, Hey HC, taking it down today!!! have a good day Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

man i thought that young gun was going to whip them at close of play yesterday, he put some class puts in. still it'll probably make him a better golfer, more determined. instead of getting a big head and shagging anything and everything like tiger woods. which is better ill let you decide


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i thought that young gun was going to whip them at close of play yesterday, he put some class puts in. still it'll probably make him a better golfer, more determined. instead of getting a big head and shagging anything and everything like tiger woods. which is better ill let you decide


Well Put Don, you know what they say what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2011)

Sensi Star...Loving it Don...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

nice m8>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

interesting looking visitor you had round for tea! lol. Nice indeed.



Hemlock said:


>


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> nice m8>>>>>>>>>>>





DST said:


> interesting looking visitor you had round for tea! lol. Nice indeed.


Thanks for stoppin by guys. Thanks for the props!!!! Finally hittin the sweet spot only took me 3.5 years..LOL better late than never.
and thanks for always answering questions I asked, couldn't ask for a better group of buddies. U to Don and Highlanders Cave Thanks again men!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

what more can a man ask for good weed and good company! sensi star looks lush man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

hahah girls go ape shit for bat shit. sorry bad joke, heads not in the game today.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah girls go ape shit for bat shit. sorry bad joke, heads not in the game today.


dont give me shit mate, even if its good lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

1 liver x cc
2 livers x cc
3 cheese
4 livers and cc
5 cheese
6 livers x cc
7 livers and cc


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

The Liver and cherrycheese..IMO a little different pheno that HC's


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

The Livers and Cherrycheese II


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

The orginal UK cheese


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

did u get the cheese from a club? or did the fairy bring it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

hahaah the plants in the chair look very Dr Evil. bond baddie esque. they look mighty fine man, they just about to be flipped?

cheese eh!? im intrigued too.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> did u get the cheese from a club? or did the fairy bring it?


It came as a freebie from Vancover seeds bank...its the SHIT


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaah the plants in the chair look very Dr Evil. bond baddie esque. they look mighty fine man, they just about to be flipped?
> 
> cheese eh!? im intrigued too.


No there gonna be mommas...they are finally hittin their stride


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw on another thread, 323cheezey, he was saying that the dispenceries around him sell the Original UK cheese as a kind of mid range, it's not that popular. I told him it probably wasn't the Exodus cheese. Surely if it was they would have called it Exodus cheese? Looks the shnizzle anyhoos Hem. Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I saw on another thread, 323cheezey, he was saying that the dispenceries around him sell the Original UK cheese as a kind of mid range, it's not that popular. I told him it probably wasn't the Exodus cheese. Surely if it was they would have called it Exodus cheese? Looks the shnizzle anyhoos Hem. Peace, DST


Oh well its all what you like. I have never tried any kinda cheese so I'm looking forward to it and so are my boys! 
as you can see in the photo I took some clones i planted them today, finger crossed. Also I added alpha compress hay, think 2"x6" compressed cube, to my ProMix HP, the alpha cubes were cheap, like 10 USD for a fifty pound bag. I soaked the cubes so they would break up squeezed out the excess water and add to the ProMix.
Also had a seed fairy drop off a seed Initials BSR and I got it back todoy, one of my boys can get roots from a popsickle stick so he popped it for me. Looks really good but its only about 8". Have a good night everybody.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

I am sure you and your boys will enjoy Hem! And one can never compain about a freebie.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice pics Hem buddy. Your a brave man, making mothers outa untested strain. Do you have 4 l x cc? Couldn't quite tell how many by the pics. I have three phenos and two of them look to be the shit! Out of the two indicas one is prolly better than the other and a sativa pheno that looks very cool! Dark purple calyxs! I have grown plenty of colorful strains but none that look like this ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice pics Hem buddy. Your a brave man, making mothers outa untested strain. Do you have 4 l x cc? Couldn't quite tell how many by the pics. I have three phenos and two of them look to be the shit! Out of the two indicas one is prolly better than the other and a sativa pheno that looks very cool! Dark purple calyxs! I have grown plenty of colorful strains but none that look like this ; !)


Hey HC Brother. only got 2 lxcc. But I'm loving watching yours, they look really good. 
Drark purple have to charge a little more for that..
Thanks to the seed fairy.!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey HC Brother. only got 2 lxcc. But I'm loving watching yours, they look really good.
> Drark purple have to charge a little more for that..
> Thanks to the seed fairy.!!!!!!


I just qtr everything up and it all goes for the same price regardless of strain lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I just qtr everything up and it all goes for the same price regardless of strain lol


 
You may have to test the waters with this new strain see if you can get a couple more bucks...LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey hemlock hows it going! 

I'm not the business man that I once was. I find more peace and better karma without all that nickel and dime bullshit. Not like I have tons of customers. Just 1 distributor and I treat her good and she treats me very good ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hemlock hows it going!
> 
> I'm not the business man that I once was. I find more peace and better karma without all that nickel and dime bullshit. Not like I have tons of customers. Just 1 distributor and I treat her good and she treats me very good ; !)


I gotcha, thats sounds good.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2011)

Exodus cheese is the original cheese strain from the UK that was for many years available as a clone only. Greenhouse have now re-produced this strain in feminised seed form.
Effect: a super stinky indica dominant hybrid
Flowering indoor: 8 Weeks with production up to 750gram per m2. Ideal for SoG, SCRoG or LST
Flowering outdoor: Ripe at the end of September (N.Hemisphere) with a production of 900grams per plant

Available in 5 and 10 feminized cannabis seeds

Hey guys is this the real deal???? or not??


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

our good man with the cheesey finger is doing a comparision as I type....you know who the Goudafather is?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it Mr west???


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2011)

To My Love Kathleen, wherever you are tonight this song is for you. It breaks my heart everyday that I'm not with you. A touchered soul I am. i wish I could have found the words to make you stay,,, but I couldn't. My life is empty. My soul is searching for your love. I thought time would heal my wounds but thoughts of you continue. What do i do? Where do I go. everywhere I go I think I see you and its been on 5 years now. Maybe sorry could have stopped you. Seems I'll never know. Now you don't know me won't take my call, won't answer my emails. Is it over? Can't we just talk? Its a sad situation. Somehow I think one day the hurt will go away, but not now maybe not ever.

By Elton John

What have I got to do to make you love me
What have I got to do to make you care
What do I do when lightning strikes me
And I wake to find that you're not there
What do I do to make you want me
What have I got to do to be heard
What do I say when it's all over
And sorry seems to be the hardest word
It's sad, so sad
It's a sad, sad situation
And it's getting more and more absurd
It's sad, so sad
Why can't we talk it over
Oh it seems to me
That sorry seems to be the hardest word
What do I do to make you love me
What have I got to do to be heard
What do I do when lightning strikes me
What have I got to do
What have I got to do
When sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

yes its me whose got the greenhouse seeds exodus efforts lol. Due to space issues they will be flowered and cloned at another grow lol. I grew them to bout 12", had two phenos both with different shaped leafs. They did have a cheesy stem rub. Ill get pics of th buds wen they ready


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

How you doing buddy. Some of those feelings you end up carrying with you for the rest of your life. We're here bro


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> yes its me whose got the greenhouse seeds exodus efforts lol. Due to space issues they will be flowered and cloned at another grow lol. I grew them to bout 12", had two phenos both with different shaped leafs. They did have a cheesy stem rub. Ill get pics of th buds wen they ready


Cool so that is the Orginal then..Cool. I'll look forward to your pics!!



Highlanders cave said:


> How you doing buddy. Some of those feelings you end up carrying with you for the rest of your life. We're here bro


Thats very kind HC. I'm very glad to have you all.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

this is the last pic i took of them all see if u can tell which is the propper cut.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2011)

HMMMM thanks Mr West. They look more like my cheese mother than I thought they would...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Top right??


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top right??


That was my guess as well.


'Sup bro?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top right??


Yeah top right....
Got a seed going of the Black sour bubble as well. only bout 9-10" tall, looks good tho.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top right??


cant really mistake it can ya


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> cant really mistake it can ya


What do we win?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Yeah top right....
> Got a seed going of the Black sour bubble as well. only bout 9-10" tall, looks good tho.


I'll show you what mine look like when I can take a pic but be warned, They like to grow tall. Not branchy at all, just straight up with huge fan leaves! I have 2 phenos plus a nice male. They are not going to be big yielders and looking like flowering time is rather long but the buds will be good size, solid with a good amount of purple in the calyxs


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

Have u topped the tall ones?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Have u topped the tall ones?


No I haven't. When I grow from seed I just let it grow naturally to see what they look like and then decide how to grow their clones. These Black Sour Bubble look like telephone poles with buds. Thick thick stalk, the buds have long pistils with purple calyxs and huge fan leaves. Not the most pleasant smelling but not too strong


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'll show you what mine look like when I can take a pic but be warned, They like to grow tall. Not branchy at all, just straight up with huge fan leaves! I have 2 phenos plus a nice male. They are not going to be big yielders and looking like flowering time is rather long but the buds will be good size, solid with a good amount of purple in the calyxs


you think a oz a plant? dried



Highlanders cave said:


> No I haven't. When I grow from seed I just let it grow naturally to see what they look like and then decide how to grow their clones. These Black Sour Bubble look like telephone poles with buds. Thick thick stalk, the buds have long pistils with purple calyxs and huge fan leaves. Not the most pleasant smelling but not too strong


Purple oh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

first hash cake. I had 1 cupcake this AM and a chunk of the flat cake. Not feeling much???
Melted 1.1 grams of hash on an electric range, put on settin 2-3 on the dial.
cake was 350 in the oven for 21 mins


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2011)

Needs more jiggawatts hem


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Needs more jiggawatts hem


jiggawatts...LMAO...honest don't know where you come up with it.
feeling a little eye heavy, limbs r feeling a little tingle, gonna just eat the flat cake.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

just eat it all lad!!!! it's Easter after all. Have a good one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Needs more jiggawatts hem


Could be the flux capacitor too


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

ya'll are funny, eating away feeling a little hot..lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

View attachment 1567223View attachment 1567222View attachment 1567221View attachment 1567220View attachment 1567215View attachment 1567214View attachment 1567212


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

These ar the Alpha cubes I was telling ya'll about. Cheap and I break them up into crouton size for a little areation.
N2.5-P5-K2
Got the idea in jorge ceves book. I think thats his name.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

are they compacted and dried alpahalpha Hem?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

DST said:


> are they compacted and dried alpahalpha Hem?


Yes Sir, you hit the nail on the D
happy easter Bro


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Bitch is gettin BIG..LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

cheers bru, you too. 

I read up on the alphaalpha, its a common grass type seed used to bring nutrients and energy back into the land.

So yer big gal in flower now?



Hemlock said:


> Yes Sir, you hit the nail on the D
> happy easter Bro


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Cash Crop Kens NuKen I let her get Big probably 6 weeks of Veg and Topped and Cloned about 3 times.
I'm liking this less plants


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

That's what I need to do man...less plants but bigger. Prolly won't though...more money in sogs I think. Been doing 15 per month, got it down the next run finally. All the way down to 12 lol. I would prolly do bushes if I didn't come across the Calizhar keeper...big fat eye popping colas done in under 7.5 wks. 

You were asking about an oz a plant? Was that the L x CC? I would say yes, with a good 4 or 5 week veg time and topped and then pinched once or twice. It's hard for me to tell how much per plant with so many variables, I usually go by how much per square ft with minimal veg time.

Stone ya later : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's what I need to do man...less plants but bigger. Prolly won't though...more money in sogs I think. Been doing 15 per month, got it down the next run finally. All the way down to 12 lol. I would prolly do bushes if I didn't come across the Calizhar keeper...big fat eye popping colas done in under 7.5 wks.
> 
> You were asking about an oz a plant? Was that the L x CC? I would say yes, with a good 4 or 5 week veg time and topped and then pinched once or twice. It's hard for me to tell how much per plant with so many variables, I usually go by how much per square ft with minimal veg time.
> 
> Stone ya later : !)


Thanks for the heads up HC. I thiknk I got a Jacks Widow Male and a Liver and CC felmale


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 25, 2011)

My new trim tool. Hope like hell it works..LOL.. we'll see tommrow


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks a bit Sweeney Todd that does Hem? Going to be slashing some throats, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

looks like what they take off prisoners hem !?!? lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks a bit Sweeney Todd that does Hem? Going to be slashing some throats, lol.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like what they take off prisoners hem !?!? lol.


 
yeah it does kinda look like a SHANK...LOL..I'll cut ya..LOL...going to go chop this afternoon and see how it works I'll post some pic
I'm sure Dons all a twitter about the royal wedding..LMAO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

come at me bro!!!! actually friggin dont!


that i am hem, haha ill be having a pimms cup and a zoot. sherry trifle and im toying with the idea of making fizzy champagne jelly with fruit in it only im going to canna up the gelatine  if i can figure out how...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> come at me bro!!!! actually friggin dont!
> 
> 
> that i am hem, haha ill be having a pimms cup and a zoot. sherry trifle and im toying with the idea of making fizzy champagne jelly with fruit in it only im going to canna up the gelatine  if i can figure out how...


Ah DOn sounds like you'll be making quite the day of it....Will you be front row for the service..LOL

for the boys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

nah the birds are going mad for it with bunting and such, i'm organising the lads alternative. namely a BBQ and smoke out in the garden. i hear snow is forecast. unusual with all the mild weather we've been getting but there you have it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Ah DOn sounds like you'll be making quite the day of it....Will you be front row for the service..LOL
> 
> for the boys


Haha good one hem


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 27, 2011)

a little update, been workin me bollock off to get all this down, now last week i fillrd all the screens, this week we were one screen short.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 27, 2011)

done for a coupla weeks


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

Good work fella. How did the new trim tool work out for ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

the enlarged pic looks like some tripped out art piece haaha 

yeah you got all your fingers still hem?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey fellas, thanks for stoppin in. no it didn't work, just tore the hell out of a bud, back to the old fashion way.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning hem....speaking of the old fashion way,,,whoops forgot what I was going to say


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning hem....speaking of the old fashion way,,,whoops forgot what I was going to say


That happens at our age HC!!! oh and the dope...LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

Haha aint that the truth....that's the trouble with staying comfortably numb lol. Hey wait!!!!! Our age?????


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha aint that the truth....that's the trouble with staying comfortably numb lol. Hey wait!!!!! Our age?????


I'm 43 HC,,,,, I'm thinkin with your musical taste your 38-42??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I'm 43 HC,,,,, I'm thinkin with your musical taste your 38-42??


You just keep thinking that good buddy lol....


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I'm 43 HC,,,,, I'm thinkin with your musical taste your 38-42??


And the rest lol but i jus sneek in that age group lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

Bobotank and barbie know how old I am lol....


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Bobotank and barbie know how old I am lol....


LOL,,,,Sorry Buudy.. Didn't mean blow ya cover!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

But I like my women young! Both my ex and my girlfriend are 11 yrs younger than I hehe


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> But I like my women young! Both my ex and my girlfriend are 11 yrs younger than I hehe


My current Gal is 9 years older than me.....Yeah baby!!!!! Daddy like them cougars


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> My current Gal is 9 years older than me.....Yeah baby!!!!! Daddy like them cougars


Yeah but out of all of us, Westy is the Dawg!! Bumpity's mum is like 18 yrs younger than him!


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

16 years to be true lol, she was born in 1989 and i was born in 73 lmao. On the edge, just how I like it


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> 16 years to be true lol, she was born in 1989 and i was born in 73 lmao. On the edge, just how I like it


Just Bumpin and bowin to the Brother... Go Mr West!!!!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Just Bumpin and bowin to the Brother... Go Mr West!!!!


amen to that Hem!


----------



## Hemlock (May 2, 2011)

Well Ding Dong Osama is DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Well Ding Dong Osama is DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell YEAH!!!!!!!!!


Yup he be sleeping with the fishes tonight ; !)


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

so basicly that makes every american on holiday around the world a target


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

Prolly a little more than they were before ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

whats going up n down hem bro! hope your good. westy's deffo scoring big on the hugh heff scale!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> so basicly that makes every american on holiday around the world a target


Hopefully Not in Sunny England! IMO if you are American or Brit traveling to a middle eastern country is not a good idea. I was only there cause I had to be..LOL...What a shit hole that part of the world is.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 4, 2011)

Subbed for the ride


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

There's a fine line>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2011)

Welcome OneeyedWilly....


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2011)

In keepin with today theme....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Nice Hem. Hey whats the tat?

Thanks for that post on my thread this morning buddy : )


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice Hem. Hey whats the tat?
> 
> Thanks for that post on my thread this morning buddy : )


Morning Brother! Yeah that my Unit Patch and the Ribbons and Metals I earned while serving... Have a good Day Bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Very cool, that's what I thought!


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2011)

A little update. Have a good weekend everybody.!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Now that's a bush!! All the trimming that the girls have done, I kinda miss retro hehe


----------



## convict156326 (May 6, 2011)

hey hemlock, remember way back when when you were helpin me along with my first indoor? well i got some pics from last years crop and wanted to show you, but i dont wanna spam em all over your post without permision. outdoor harvest pics.... yes or no?


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> hey hemlock, remember way back when when you were helpin me along with my first indoor? well i got some pics from last years crop and wanted to show you, but i dont wanna spam em all over your post without permision. outdoor harvest pics.... yes or no?


No problem convict...I would love to see them


----------



## convict156326 (May 6, 2011)

View attachment 1587363View attachment 1587364View attachment 1587365View attachment 1587366View attachment 1587367View attachment 1587368View attachment 1587369View attachment 1587370View attachment 1587371View attachment 1587372View attachment 1587373View attachment 1587374View attachment 1587375View attachment 1587376View attachment 1587377View attachment 1587378View attachment 1587379View attachment 1587380View attachment 1587381View attachment 1587382View attachment 1587383View attachment 1587384View attachment 1587385View attachment 1587386View attachment 1587387View attachment 1587388View attachment 1587389View attachment 1587390View attachment 1587391View attachment 1587392View attachment 1587393View attachment 1587394


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2011)

Trees FTGDW!!!! is that the mother you flipped a little while back?

and convict. wow. just wow.


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

for the god damn win?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 7, 2011)

did somebody say MONSTERS!!!! damn those are huge!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2011)

Hey Don, Yeah it is that mother I flipped a few weeks ago..
man convict those are awsome...way to go man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

going to be some weight there fella! 

and yeah westy for the god damn WIN


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> going to be some weight there fella!
> 
> and yeah westy for the god damn WIN


i hope so Don,
Trust you are well..
Westys win we'll see...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

cheers hem bro, yeah im good man, just wishin my life away waiting for dope to grow. its going to be a culture shock actually doing what i want in life not what the bank allows me to do.

hows tricks your end, apart from full of trees!


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers hem bro, yeah im good man, just wishin my life away waiting for dope to grow. its going to be a culture shock actually doing what i want in life not what the bank allows me to do.
> 
> hows tricks your end, apart from full of trees!


Did ya hit the lottery??? Seems I can only do what the bank lets me..LOL

Well to be honest, I'm going to take a battery of tests today. It seems the test will help me determine what line of work would be best for me. Will kepp ya posted?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

lmao youd know about it if i had man hahaha im just turning the corner from debt to clear. been a long time coming bro. 

tests for work? hope none of them are piss tests fella! aptitude n stuff like that you mean? id have thought an ex marine would be at the front of the queues for employment.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Did ya hit the lottery??? Seems I can only do what the bank lets me..LOL
> 
> Well to be honest, I'm going to take a battery of tests today. It seems the test will help me determine what line of work would be best for me. Will kepp ya posted?


Hemlock!!! I would think that an honest white contractor would be in very high demand. It's that way up and down coast man, especially the suburbs of the larger cities. Or could be just time for a change?


----------



## Hemlock (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao youd know about it if i had man hahaha im just turning the corner from debt to clear. been a long time coming bro.
> 
> tests for work? hope none of them are piss tests fella! aptitude n stuff like that you mean? id have thought an ex marine would be at the front of the queues for employment.


debt to Clear...thats a great leap!!! well Done Sir! 
Yeah the test I took were aptitude test for employment. You would a Marine would get a good job but its been tuff just getting an interview.


----------



## Hemlock (May 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hemlock!!! I would think that an honest white contractor would be in very high demand. It's that way up and down coast man, especially the suburbs of the larger cities. Or could be just time for a change?


you'd think????? tired of the Biz HC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

not there yet bro still a couple of G to go. good luck hem, something will turn up. if not your toes!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

*




*

Did you just justify deleting a pic of a puppy....Wow way to censor!!!!!! No Puppy For You!!!!​


----------



## West Coast Medicine (May 19, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> debt to Clear...thats a great leap!!! well Done Sir!
> Yeah the test I took were aptitude test for employment. You would a Marine would get a good job but its been tuff just getting an interview.


Hell yeah Marine, I'm back in school now. I was wasting too much paper and printer ink sending out all those resumes. Apparently a Corporal gets no love in the real world except by his own! I need a Marine boss!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

im suprised no one hasnt put together an outfit for ex military doing skilled labour, one thing the army does is teach you how to do allsorts of stuff. Over here they run outdoor training for civvy's, drill them round the park doing jumping jacks n stuff. 

its funny i was chatting to my boss about how my mother is working her ass to the bone for a pittance and im just not prepared to do it. ill be a criminal before ill work 60 hours just to tread water. fuck that.

stay strong buddy something will come good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

Hey hemlock let us know what happens, k buddy ; ?)

This deserves a bump...

"its funny i was chatting to my boss about how my mother is working her ass to the bone for a pittance and im just not prepared to do it. ill be a criminal before ill work 60 hours just to tread water. fuck that."


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

I made my mind up soon after I was diagnosed with ms at 19 years old that I would not use what little energy making some fat cunt rich. There isn't a job in the world that could pay me enough to risk losing my factualitys lol. Dad is my new job, I start in August lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 22, 2011)

good job that mate...the hours are long but the bonus's compensate for it....


----------



## Hemlock (May 24, 2011)

Hey Everybody, thanks for the encouragement. I'm tryin to keep it going. Took some test I'll get the results and keep everyone posted. Thanks for stoppin by ya'll. It mean A lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

Sound off marine! You still with us bro? Hope your ok fella.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Aye, it's been quiet on the Western front for a minute now. May be they found out Hem was a genius after he done those tests and he is currently getting ready to man the next mission to mars....mmmmmn, nice joint this, lol.

Peace bru.

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 8, 2011)

You all are AWSOME, seems I'm quite average, according to the test, however the VA councler I'm working with just married a Marine and pretty much is giving me carte blanc.
Check this video of the school I might be going to..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liasEtUryRQ


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

damn bro that looks like some awesome fun. me personally id probably shit a brick in most of those scenarios.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Fek me, did you see the guy pretending to stab the guy in the gonads!!! that brought tears to my eyes alone, haha. Good darts Hem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

hahah yeah two in the guts and two in the nuts. you aint getting up after that


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

I know, I thought jeeso man, you've just stabbed him twice in the stomach, surely that's painful enough without cutting your enemies tadger off, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

Small one Blackrosexblack rose
Big One BSB


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Sour BubbleView attachment 1672714


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

C-4 x casey twin Top Does that mean anything good if its a twin top?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 2, 2011)

Great thread Hemlock.......good stuff in here .

I see i'm not the only one who likes the $7 2 CF bag of lambarts from the home depot.Good stuff.......really good stuff for the price if ya ask me.

Keep it real and green bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

what up hem! hope your good. bouncing back in style. 

maybe the double top will go diploid or whatever its called


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Great thread Hemlock.......good stuff in here .
> 
> I see i'm not the only one who likes the $7 2 CF bag of lambarts from the home depot.Good stuff.......really good stuff for the price if ya ask me.
> 
> Keep it real and green bro.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up hem! hope your good. bouncing back in style.
> 
> maybe the double top will go diploid or whatever its called


 Thank you Gents. OK Don I'll google diploid... I have no Idea what that means..LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

I think I've gotten the term slightly wrong maybe duploid. There was a grow on Riu of soma's nyc diesel that was a great example but for the life of me I can't think of the grower tho


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

init triploid? or even polyploid?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

thats the fecker its polyploid

check it: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/126361-my-nycd-experience-6.html

bout 2/3 down the page


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I think I've gotten the term slightly wrong maybe duploid. There was a grow on Riu of soma's nyc diesel that was a great example but for the life of me I can't think of the grower tho





mr west said:


> init triploid? or even polyploid?





Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats the fecker its polyploid
> 
> check it: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/126361-my-nycd-experience-6.html
> 
> bout 2/3 down the page


Thanks ya'll!!! I will check that thread out Don. Good to see you all!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

glad to see you n your trees again man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Boy doesn't that look like both of the parents morphed into one....she has the Caseyband structure and the big fans of the Black Sour Bubble, just a wee bit narrower than the BSB that I'm running. She's a beaut!! Thanks for posting it Hem! Where the hell ya been man anyways lol ; ?) Busy I'm sure, hope your well brother


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah i posted something bout AMy in my thread days and days ago hoping urd pop round lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah i posted something bout AMy in my thread days and days ago hoping urd pop round lol.


Took a couple of days but it worked lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Took a couple of days but it worked lol


hes not found it yet lol but at least he's in the park now lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad to see you n your trees again man.


Glad to be seen Don!!



mr west said:


> yeah i posted something bout AMy in my thread days and days ago hoping urd pop round lol.


 Amy? I thought You and Don were gonna watch out for my gal? Seems she took a bit of a tumble in Serbia...


Highlanders cave said:


> Took a couple of days but it worked lol





mr west said:


> hes not found it yet lol but at least he's in the park now lol


 On my way Now LOL....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2011)

apparently the sniff wasn't up to par!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

I know right!? that's what she said man. I dunno being a superstar these days aint what it used to be. time was the stones would get lifted going through every single airport.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2011)

Watchin it rain


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Bless, how cosey they look!!!

You doing okay Hemlock?


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1678417
> Watchin it rain


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Bless, how cosey they look!!!
> 
> You doing okay Hemlock?


 Hangin in there D. You know me puttin it and takin it down..


Yeah me and the girls were hangin out the other night. Thought I would wrap them up and turn the air down to 68f..LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2011)

Pineapple express mother about 7 months old and she is now blooming



This is the polypoid c-4xcasey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

hahah bro 7 months tops my 6 n a half . looks massive and still a wee while off eh. bonza. i need me a dog in a blanket. or maybe i need to be with the dogs in the blanket. bit rough this morning...


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

monsta monsta monsta


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah bro 7 months tops my 6 n a half . looks massive and still a wee while off eh. bonza. i need me a dog in a blanket. or maybe i need to be with the dogs in the blanket. bit rough this morning...





mr west said:


> monsta monsta monsta



Good Morning Gents and DOn..LOL....
So DOn a bit rough this AM... Reading the paper look
like Rupert M News of the world seems to be able to
get out of this hacking scandle.... 

Hey Mr West yes they are monsters. I really enjoy gardening this way.
they are seem to do better when they are this big...


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2011)

Polyploids, though they stand out as exceptions to the canon of heredity, still are confined by one of nature&#8217;s most basic guiding principles&#8212;genetic variation. Their success is closely tied to the diversity of their extra genes. Some polyploids inherit extra chromosomes that are nearly identical in genetic content to their ancestor chromosomes, which renders them as equally susceptible to diseases and environmental factors as diploids. But others inherit extra chromosomes that differ substantially from their ancestral forms. This provides at least some degree genetic diversity, which increases their ability to stave off disease and facilitates their adaptation to environmental stress. 

HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

interesting shiz, old mother nature adapts to anything


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting shiz, old mother nature adapts to anything


 Morning Don, read in your thread off to fish with a bacon butty.... Must have been a tuff one last night. 
Good News, a friend of mine bought a trimpro. hes gonna bring it by and let me try it.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 10, 2011)

Just bought this, what a TREAT..... LOVE IT

Just used it cuts trim time by 90%, no shit


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 10, 2011)

Gonna use it for this BEAST, of Pineapple Express


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

Sweet new kit man, those things are pricey eh. PE looking fat enough to need it


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sweet new kit man, those things are pricey eh. PE looking fat enough to need it


1300 usd for that trimpro.. worth every penny!
I will be taking that PE down by Friday of this week


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

wow, 1300! that's steep but if time is a factor and commercial is the grade then I guess it's worth every penny. my local store rents them out but I would be real scared dropping my flowers ina spinny machine thing, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2011)

DST said:


> wow, 1300! that's steep but if time is a factor and commercial is the grade then I guess it's worth every penny. my local store rents them out but I would be real scared dropping my flowers ina spinny machine thing, lol.


 Hey D
You know I was to till I used it. What a great machine


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you show us a pic of how the bud ends up Hem? and what sort of trim you get from it? would be interested to see. Cheers man, DST


----------



## coupe (Jul 12, 2011)

hi all great lookn PE Hemlock


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

lmao, love your avatar pic coupe!!! brilliant. Giraffes are freaking weird things. My wife and I got followed when we went on a game walk in South Africa by two baby giraffes (baby giraffes being massive of course) was quite weird.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1684303View attachment 1684304
> 
> Just bought this, what a TREAT..... LOVE IT
> 
> Just used it cuts trim time by 90%, no shit


Thing looks like an iron lung Hem man lol, how does it work?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

ouch man 1300 bones. yeah i'd be interested in seeing before and afters if you have any hem lad.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 12, 2011)

coupe said:


> hi all great lookn PE Hemlock


 Thanks Coupe.. Welcome...


Highlanders cave said:


> Thing looks like an iron lung Hem man lol, how does it work?


Hey HC, A blade spins below a grate and the buds get rolled around so the leaves get cut off thru the grate but doesn'/t cut the bud. Taking some down today, will take pic and post..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ouch man 1300 bones. yeah i'd be interested in seeing before and afters if you have any hem lad.


 You got it Don. gonna do it tonight.
Cheers all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Sweet man, good luck with it! Talk to ya!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 12, 2011)

This bucket would normally just be hash buds.. But this machine make it smokeable...YEAH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

bet that pays for itself in no time. so the third from last pic is for the hashbags now right? does it require much prep before chucking the buds in? or just de stalk and big fan leaves off?


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

thats pretty much all i do wen i harvest lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bet that pays for itself in no time. so the third from last pic is for the hashbags now right? does it require much prep before chucking the buds in? or just de stalk and big fan leaves off?


 Evening ALL,
Yeah thats all hash material 3rd from last pic.
all I did was cut the buds off the stem and chuck them in..LOL.
It is a GREAT piece of gear... Good Darts as they say..LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Well if it can already increase what you can put out to your customers then happy days. I noticed a lot of difference in the way people cut and trim their bud. Some people leave a lot of sugar leaves on that are super coated, others trim to the brazilian. Around here you cannot move something unless it is super tightly trimmed with practically no small or sugar leaves showing. Cheers for the pics Hem.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

I can never be botherd too much to get all the sugar leafs i jus cut the tips off lol, if i can see the stalk ill go for it but other wise its just tips off lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> I can never be botherd too much to get all the sugar leafs i jus cut the tips off lol, if i can see the stalk ill go for it but other wise its just tips off lol.


 I'm a tit man myself Mr West....I mean tip..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Well if it can already increase what you can put out to your customers then happy days. I noticed a lot of difference in the way people cut and trim their bud. Some people leave a lot of sugar leaves on that are super coated, others trim to the brazilian. Around here you cannot move something unless it is super tightly trimmed with practically no small or sugar leaves showing. Cheers for the pics Hem.


 Hey D, thats how I usually trim it is close. But now I don't trim..YEAH,LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 17, 2011)

Come Darren Clarke Win the OPEN!!!!! Such a CLASSY guy. Wanting him to win.


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Come Darren Clarke Win the OPEN!!!!! Such a CLASSY guy. Wanting him to win.


we enjoyed ever second of the open, loads of good players to watch lol. Tom watson had a good weekend as did that young lad tom lewis. Loved it all really, bit disapointed a lot of the english boys didnt make the cut on friday.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> we enjoyed ever second of the open, loads of good players to watch lol. Tom watson had a good weekend as did that young lad tom lewis. Loved it all really, bit disapointed a lot of the english boys didnt make the cut on friday.


 Morning Mr West,
Your so right what a great OPEN. It had it all weather differnt leaders. So Glad Darren Won. What a deserving Champ


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

I might have to go n have a game with my boss n see what all the fuss is aboot, at this rate we'll be having a RIU open next year 

hope your good hem!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I might have to go n have a game with my boss n see what all the fuss is aboot, at this rate we'll be having a RIU open next year
> 
> hope your good hem!


 Don you'll be a natural!!!! Have a good game!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2011)

Big Plant Is a Black sour Bubble from seed.
Clones are CCxLivers...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

you have a way of spreading your girls out hem, i want to have a fat single trunk with a bush at the top under my scrog but its just not happening. clones look a treat too man.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you have a way of spreading your girls out hem, i want to have a fat single trunk with a bush at the top under my scrog but its just not happening. clones look a treat too man.


 Yes the women seem to open up when I'm on the Job Mr Bond/Mr Don..
LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

must be those silky shmoove mooves man


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Hem, what happened, poor Amy has gone left the building old partner!! Peace, DST


----------



## MurshDawg (Jul 24, 2011)

what type of molasses do you use for your flush?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 24, 2011)

MurshDawg said:


> what type of molasses do you use for your flush?


 any kind as long as it has less than 2% sodium


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Hem, what happened, poor Amy has gone left the building old partner!! Peace, DST


 tragic. heartbroken that Amy died. RIP old girl. Still can't believe it. Such a talent, gone forever. God Bless her family during this difficult time... what a shame.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2011)

[youtube]xHcx7FO8nI[/youtube]

rip amy


----------



## Renne (Jul 26, 2011)

hey hemlock you still rockin the nuken,
i bought some purple nuken and ognuken after readin your thread about nuken
hope all is well 
Cheers Renne


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

Accidentally hit unsub. Stupid sausage fingers....


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

Renne said:


> hey hemlock you still rockin the nuken,
> i bought some purple nuken and ognuken after readin your thread about nuken
> hope all is well
> Cheers Renne


Well alright Renne. I do love the Nuken. After 3 years Its outta my garden in the next week. It will be missed, but just doesn't yield enough for a old cash cropper like me.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Accidentally hit unsub. Stupid sausage fingers....


 LOL, Don't leave me now Don!!!


----------



## Renne (Jul 26, 2011)

hey hemlock thanks for the reply,
so what are you runnin for a cash cropper now? are you doin the pineapple express?
Cheers Renne


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

Renne said:


> hey hemlock thanks for the reply,
> so what are you runnin for a cash cropper now? are you doin the pineapple express?
> Cheers Renne


 Hey Renne,
Yeah I run PE and Sensi Star. But got some, new strain coming outta the box. they are c4xcaseyband, black rose x black rose and Cherry Cheese x Livers.
Thanks for stoppin by have a great day.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Hem buddy I'll let ya know how the Calizhar x Caseyband turn out. I have 20 that have been above ground for almost a week, I going to flip them real soon and weed out most of the males. The zhar is my cash cropper, lets see how this cross works out. They are both good yeilders...hoping the zhar keeps the flowering time short and the Caseyband to add some killer potency.

Later man, hope that job offer is something that works for you!


----------



## Renne (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Hemlock
i wanted to talk to you about the nuken awhile ago but didnt think you were still usin this thread
im glad i finally ask'd you some questions
everytime i think about nuken i think about how u say it gets dense even under cfl's
i heard great things about both PE an SStar,
which do you like better,
im new here at rui iv been around bbay quite a bit,
Cheers Renne


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

Renne said:


> Hey Hemlock
> i wanted to talk to you about the nuken awhile ago but didnt think you were still usin this thread
> im glad i finally ask'd you some questions
> everytime i think about nuken i think about how u say it gets dense even under cfl's
> ...


 Cheers R
We kinda go initials around here.
You know I like the PE its G-13 PE its quick 2 Finish
and is good in just about any environment. 
Now NuKen will take a week or 2 longer under CFL but will finish nicely. Nuken is a little picky, she'll take a shit on ya in a hurry so ya gotta keep an eye on it. when its strats to crash I flush and then flush with light nutes and use bat guano the Mexican kind and it brings it back nicely.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

oooo-eee, "she'll take a shit on you in a hurry" lmao. There are people who pay a lot of money for that Hem!!!! A guy I worked with met a lady who helped specific customers out with those needs, it was of course in New York in a club. She reckoned Mash potatoes was the best preperation meal to have for those particular customers, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 27, 2011)

DST said:


> oooo-eee, "she'll take a shit on you in a hurry" lmao. There are people who pay a lot of money for that Hem!!!! A guy I worked with met a lady who helped specific customers out with those needs, it was of course in New York in a club. She reckoned Mash potatoes was the best preperation meal to have for those particular customers, lol.


 LOLOLOLOL,
Very Funny D..Have a good one


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/YUCNsZXCd58[/video]

Hey can ya'll see this video or is it just a link


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

it's just a link bru
but here it is, great tune!!!
[youtube]YUCNsZXCd58[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey I heard that song on the radio on the way into work this am,,,big Hendrix fan, you must be talking about the 27 club. Too funny, it's prolly been over a decade since I've heard that tune.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/YUCNsZXCd58[/video]
> 
> Hey can ya'll see this video or is it just a link


I could see it. Thanks for the link hem buddy,,,everything with Jimi in it was spectactular! Most of the rest should help most people put things into perspective. Pretty shtoned on some Caseyband right now lol. Last bud so of course it's the nicest one and with a good cure...I think I've only had two hits so far and it's hard to type already hehe

Later bro, have a good night!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I could see it. Thanks for the link hem buddy,,,everything with Jimi in it was spectactular! Most of the rest should help most people put things into perspective. Pretty shtoned on some Caseyband right now lol. Last bud so of course it's the nicest one and with a good cure...I think I've only had two hits so far and it's hard to type already hehe
> 
> Later bro, have a good night!


 Yeah I'm a HUGE Duane Allman Fan but JIMI was the best no 2 ways about it Bro. So real. He had been there. Watched a great BIO on him last night and the others of the 27 Club...So young, So Talented.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

Took my first Cheese Down today..Super stoked about gettin it dry. Really good smell!!!

Tire tacks all across ur back
I can see u had your FUN
Darlin can't u see my signals
turn from green to red
And with u i can see a traffic Jam
Straight AHEAD
CROSSTOWN TRAFFIC YEAH YEAH


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't see a pic hem


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Don't see a pic hem


 LOL, so I still can't do it..lOL

Gettin feked up on the last of the NuKen. If purple had a taste to me thats what it would taste like.
Diggin Some Amy Winehouse 
If my man was fighting 
Some unholy war 
I would be behind him 
Straight shook up beside him 
With strength he didn't know 
It's you I'm fighting for 
He can't lose with me in tow 
I refuse to let him go 
At his side and drunk on pride 
We wait for the blow 


If my man was fighting 
Some unholy war 
If my man was fighting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

just checkin in man! hows tricks man, on the up and up?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just checkin in man! hows tricks man, on the up and up?


 Yeah doing good Bro. Seem your back on form. Good to see.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

OK ya'll, here my deal.
I'm breeding BR x c4 casey, BR x PE, BR x SS and BR x CC X L
What do ya'll think...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

I think your grow room is going to look like a strawberry patch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

hahahah yeah man going to be a canny collection of purple hues 

i reckon BR x SS will be a banger man. interesting your putting the BR back through the CCxL too. wonder how that one will turn out!? good drills lad


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah yeah man going to be a canny collection of purple hues
> 
> i reckon BR x SS will be a banger man. interesting your putting the BR back through the CCxL too. wonder how that one will turn out!? good drills lad


 I got these friends that have a seed company. Maybe they'll wanna try them..

BR back through the CCxL.. What Cha Mean DOn??


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey first time stoppin by here, waiting for the update! Nice trimmer btw, got any images of the final bud after goin through that thing? I saw one at the indoor garden expo and wee are they expensive. I'm an engineer/metal worker and could probably build one of those, that is...if i finish all the other projects i have in mind...lol. Take care, ill be back...subd.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey first time stoppin by here, waiting for the update! Nice trimmer btw, got any images of the final bud after goin through that thing? I saw one at the indoor garden expo and wee are they expensive. I'm an engineer/metal worker and could probably build one of those, that is...if i finish all the other projects i have in mind...lol. Take care, ill be back...subd.


 Check Page 76 last pic is trimmed bud. Sorry i can't copy pics, Fuck I have no Idea y. I'm using ubunto op system and its taking some getting used 2.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I got these friends that have a seed company. Maybe they'll wanna try them..
> BR back through the CCxL.. What Cha Mean DOn??


I've heard of those guys.  shady bunch if you ask me  

the black rose was one of the original ingredients to the cherry cheese x L.  it's heaths black rose x cherry assassin x exodus cheese X Livers


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've heard of those guys.  shady bunch if you ask me
> 
> the black rose was one of the original ingredients to the cherry cheese x L.  it's heaths black rose x cherry assassin x exodus cheese X Livers


 Well then sound Very tastie... I'll be keepin ya posted.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Check Page 76 last pic is trimmed bud. Sorry i can't copy pics, Fuck I have no Idea y. I'm using ubunto op system and its taking some getting used 2.


 I have my RIU preferences set for more posts per page. This changes the page numbers too...got a post number? Ill take your word for it, does the nugs look hand trimmed when complete? Not all beat up? What strain you got goin?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I have my RIU preferences set for more posts per page. This changes the page numbers too...got a post number? Ill take your word for it, does the nugs look hand trimmed when complete? Not all beat up? What strain you got goin?


 YEs it does look hand trimmed, much more uniform than hand trimming. 
Strains r, G-13 Pineapple Express, Green Houses UK Cheese, Breeders Boutique BSB X CaseyBand, Breeders Boutique Cherry Cheese x livers, Highlanders c4 x CaseyBand.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 3, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> YEs it does look hand trimmed, much more uniform than hand trimming.
> Strains r, G-13 Pineapple Express, Green Houses UK Cheese, Breeders Boutique BSB X CaseyBand, Breeders Boutique Cherry Cheese x livers, Highlanders c4 x CaseyBand.


 Right on...sounds like a good set of genetics. Ill stick around for some pictures...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on...sounds like a good set of genetics. Ill stick around for some pictures...


 Sounds good Pic will come friday, gal took camera
Got some BSB x CaseyBand Clone lookin REAL good
So what should we call that strain?? Black Sour Band?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

dude i cant tell ya how good it feels to see strains prefixed with 'breeders boutique'!!!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

people are talking about trimmed nugs and I ony see boxes with red squares, boohoo.

hope your good Hem lah!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2011)

hemlock said:


> sounds good pic will come friday, gal took camera
> got some bsb x caseyband clone lookin real good
> so what should we call that strain?? Black sour band?


 casey moans


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> casey moans


Here we go.

 Shot of the room

LxCC

LxCC

LxCC

LxCC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking nice in there Hem! Going to pull some weight off those healthy beauts!!

Off to tend to mine lol,,,later buddy!


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

for the short sighted among us....


Hemlock said:


> Here we go.
> View attachment 1726131
> Shot of the room
> View attachment 1726132
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

DST said:


> for the short sighted among us....


 Thanks DST!! Monday on the Farm....


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

CCxLivers Mother

View attachment 1726208
C-4 x Caseyband


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 8, 2011)

DST said:


> for the short sighted among us....


 beautiful strain...you got a gem there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

nice ice you got there hem lad!  love the lollipopping you do on the mothers. truly bonzai esque


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

So I went to war with the white flies today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

duuuuuuude your buggin out, i can't see a single fly!?!? just dank in them picss man.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> duuuuuuude your buggin out, i can't see a single fly!?!? just dank in them picss man.


 LOL, me old Mate Don! Do stay safe over there Bro. As they say in the Military Keep your head on swivel Mate! You 2 Mr west, watch for the the LGP. God Bless All of you in the UK. Dark times. I long for the days of Churchill and the EMPIRE!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> So I went to war with the white flies today.
> View attachment 1727985
> View attachment 1727991
> 
> ...


 18000 ladybugs enroute...


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Perhaps you should send some of those Ladybugs over to the UK to sort oot those rioters....I still can't believe you can buy 18,000 ladybugs, that's brilliant! OH, how much do that many cost?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> LOL, me old Mate Don! Do stay safe over there Bro. As they say in the Military Keep your head on swivel Mate! You 2 Mr west, watch for the the LGP. God Bless All of you in the UK. Dark times. I long for the days of Churchill and the EMPIRE!!!!!


man, the only rioting going on where i am is at the footy matches. thanks for the concern though mate. 

and aye you can bet your arse old winnie wouldn't have had any of this looting business. he'd turn in his grave if he could see the shambles our government have gotten the county in.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

I blame the parents, generation wrecked.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Perhaps you should send some of those Ladybugs over to the UK to sort oot those rioters....I still can't believe you can buy 18,000 ladybugs, that's brilliant! OH, how much do that many cost?


 Mornin D, yeah those ladybugs are 70 USD with 2nd day air.

Also wanted to know if anyone has tried Black Velvet Mushroom compost. I tried it with 4 plants in Veg and they are goin balls to the wall. 5 dollars a bag at lowes...Think i'm start using it as a soil amendment. 
These day my nutes consist of mircle grow 15-30-15, Bone meal 6-9-0 and Blood meal 12-0-0. The Blood and bone are organic and domestic 5 dollars a bag at home depot. Oh and some Bat shit


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

Bat shit ftw lol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

You know if I was those rioters before i stole a can of coke I would Rip all the camera down in my area.. FFS... The Sun has photogs of all the mess with faces and phone #'s to call if u know who these folks are..

So right Don old winnie is spinning in his grave


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

seems the locals are policing the streets themselves. the kids havent the brains to think of the consequences of being caught on tape.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems the locals are policing the streets themselves. the kids havent the brains to think of the consequences of being caught on tape.


 Thats how we do south of the Mason Dixon Line...LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

They don't come any better than Leslie West and Mountain 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZEcNpcTwUM


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 10, 2011)

How'd I never end up in here? Well, here I am... lookin' good in yer cave, Hem


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> How'd I never end up in here? Well, here I am... lookin' good in yer cave, Hem


 Well welcome Bro Welcome


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

DUdes, saw a flyer that was going around in 1940-1946-47...
It said protect a Home in England
send you guns to allies. Send your binoculars
to protect england.
I would Love to send Don Mr West and Dst a couple of
AT4 shoulder fired wire guided missles, that would stop
all the shit over there.
The *AT4* (also variously *AT-4*, *AT4 CS, AT4-CS*, or *AT-4CS*)[6] is an 84-mm unguided, portable, single-shot recoilless smoothbore weapon built in Sweden by Saab Bofors Dynamics (previously Bofors Anti-Armour Systems). Saab has had considerable sales success with the AT4, making it one of the most common light anti-tank weapons in the world.
The designation "CS" represents "confined space" referring to the propellant charge being designed to operate effectively within buildings in an urban environment.[7] It is intended to give infantry units a means to destroy or disable armored vehicles and fortifications, although it is not generally sufficient to defeat a modern main battle tank (MBT). The launcher and projectile are manufactured prepacked and issued as a single unit of ammunition with the launcher discarded after a single use.
A Bad mother Fucker! We used these in the Gulf war with GREAT success against the enemy.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Would be handy aginast the police water cannon vehicles, but I am not sure the UK rioters are that well equiped, lol. Sounds like you could also use it in your grow room for prtection, lol- it does say CS!!!

Do you have weapons to get rid of rain clouds Hem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

i had to youtube those AT4's man. some serious hand held firepower.  really scary the number of 'blooper' vids of them on youtube mind  misfires the lot. i'd shite me keks if one of them went wrong sat on my shoulder.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Would be handy aginast the police water cannon vehicles, but I am not sure the UK rioters are that well equiped, lol. Sounds like you could also use it in your grow room for prtection, lol- it does say CS!!!
> 
> Do you have weapons to get rid of rain clouds Hem?


 LOL not yet but we have been working on it LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i had to youtube those AT4's man. some serious hand held firepower.  really scary the number of 'blooper' vids of them on youtube mind  misfires the lot. i'd shite me keks if one of them went wrong sat on my shoulder.


 Just hold on tight Don and LET HER RIP!!!!! Did ya see the Back blast on that feker


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Would be handy aginast the police water cannon vehicles, but I am not sure the UK rioters are that well equiped, lol. Sounds like you could also use it in your grow room for prtection, lol- it does say CS!!!
> 
> Do you have weapons to get rid of rain clouds Hem?





Hemlock said:


> LOL not yet but we have been working on it LOL


i understand you guys are joking around, but remember when China tried that with the Olympics? it rained the entire time and they pissed off mother nature and she gave them the longest drought they ever seen there and most of the countries crops were ruined!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

have to say its pretty effective at taking out snipers. just levels the building around them haaha


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have to say its pretty effective at taking out snipers. just levels the building around them haaha


 That it does LOL... Funny when u are the one firing it after the round is away, u just stand there with your mouth open and your eyes wide. Thinking Holy Shit Our stuff really does work..LOL


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

aint that cuz saab built em and not america?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> aint that cuz saab built em and not america?


 Allies are Allies, Made by Saab used buy the USA baby!


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Saab is Swedish is it not. That lot are like the Swiss, always stand back and let everyone else get on with the fighting, but happy to take yer cash and sell you weapons, lol. The Swedish are about as far right as you can get, they were even going to try sterilisation in Sweden (something that perhaps wouldn't be a bad thing with some of the nitwits that are going around these days.)

That being said, the Swedish did hide and protect a lot of Danish people in the war (especially the Jewish Danes).


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2011)

CaliZarxCasyBand

BSB x Caseyband


Lemon Q Leaner X CaseyBand


Rom # 1


BSB


Rom # 3


CCxLivers

Could some of ya that have these already going comment on the pheno.
thanks
Hemlock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

can only speak for the CCL and that looks like the xmas tree foxtailing pheno. all looking healthy n happy there hem man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy smokes Hemlock look at all of The HC Line your running! Love to see that! Might get 1 good rom each huh? You might find that to be a good commercial strain as these buds are some real chunkers with some weight behind them! I have some of the Calizhar x CB in flower but it's too early to get a good idea of phenos yet. And those are those first straight up BSB that anyone has grown. I made some seeds but they have been staying tight to the vest and if I remember correctly, you got your request in with literally seconds to spare before the bird flew lol


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

A brood of little ones...I wonder what they actually call a collection of M plants. Mmmmn. A gaggle? A herd? "A field" sounds kind of large, but doesn't evoke much feeling in me. I should bedby bong really. Night gents, good luck with the FILL IN APPRPORIATE WORD>>> ........of MJ plants Hem.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

I call mine by what it is, a crop lol. That would be the farmer in me ; !)


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Whattup man, nice lookin babies. Right now you got seedling phenos lol. Wait till they get into aggressive veg, youll begin to see some phenos. All the good phenos come out in flower anyway!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holy smokes Hemlock look at all of The HC Line your running! Love to see that! Might get 1 good rom each huh? You might find that to be a good commercial strain as these buds are some real chunkers with some weight behind them! I have some of the Calizhar x CB in flower but it's too early to get a good idea of phenos yet. And those are those first straight up BSB that anyone has grown. I made some seeds but they have been staying tight to the vest and if I remember correctly, you got your request in with literally seconds to spare before the bird flew lol


 Hey HC, yeah I'm as bad as Don on the labeling... But I did look at the package and it was BSB only... I have never had this many seeds and in the past only popped one at a time. Now I can really see the SUPER female for a mother... Really happy about that. 

thanks for stoppin by ya'll!


----------



## Psychild (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking good Hemlock, I hope mine look this good in a couple of weeks. &#8730;


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

how do hem! your labelling skills can't be as bad as mine man, surely!?

hope your good man. 

A p[plethora of MJ plants doesn't quite ring out eh lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do hem! your labelling skills can't be as bad as mine man, surely!?
> 
> hope your good man.
> 
> A p[plethora of MJ plants doesn't quite ring out eh lmao


 Well Don off to the office store to gather some labeling Materials..LOL..this will be the second time I have bought them..LOL. Now if I can stop smokin long enough to use them It'll be spot on!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

hhahah i'm the same best intentions. sharpie out then i forget which is which in the potting on and its all gone to shit..... maybe i should do 3 card molly on the street corner. shit i'd be the fairest one out there. even i wouldn't know which the balls under.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2011)

don gin and ton said:


> hhahah i'm the same best intentions. Sharpie out then i forget which is which in the potting on and its all gone to shit..... Maybe i should do 3 card molly on the street corner. Shit i'd be the fairest one out there. Even i wouldn't know which the balls under.


 lololollololollololol

This is my my thing I write the strain on the pot then reuse the pot, and since I smoke pot, it get really confusing...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2011)

OK The Livers and Cherry Cheese. 1st Run.
OK tryin to submit pics but no luck will try later!


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

try harder eh! lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 23, 2011)

FFS Can't load a pic??? WTF.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

How ya doing hem buddy. Let us know and keep your hatched battened. Good luck.


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn Marine! 86 pages going strong huh? Sorry to hear about Amy Winehouse too, it's funny that when I heard she had died I was thinking oh shit there goes Hem's dreams lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How ya doing hem buddy. Let us know and keep your hatched battened. Good luck.


Thanks Bro, Looks Like rain today heavy winds...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 26, 2011)

West Coast Medicine said:


> Damn Marine! 86 pages going strong huh? Sorry to hear about Amy Winehouse too, it's funny that when I heard she had died I was thinking oh shit there goes Hem's dreams lol.


 hey Brother! Yeah my girl got cleaned up I was getting ready to make my move. Don, Mr West and DST, were setting up a meeting for me and Amy, I was going to sweep her off her feet fly to Vegas and get married...LOL


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

I reckon you would be the man to have gotten her back on track Hem, hehe....what a waste....................all those lost dreams.


Hemlock said:


> hey Brother! Yeah my girl got cleaned up I was getting ready to make my move. Don, Mr West and DST, were setting up a meeting for me and Amy, I was going to sweep her off her feet fly to Vegas and get married...LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2011)

DST said:


> I reckon you would be the man to have gotten her back on track Hem, hehe....what a waste....................all those lost dreams.


 I know DST... all she needed was me and she couldn't hold on..
such a shame..LOL

My buddy is coming by to help me with the pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

Morning buddy. Man I love it when we put the hurt on Al Qaida. Unmanned drone attack last week took out their #2 man in a remote village in Pakistan. 

Thought you would dig that. Later man!

ps very dark and heavy rain in these parts today


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning buddy. Man I love it when we put the hurt on Al Qaida. Unmanned drone attack last week to out their #2 man in a remote village in Pakistan.
> 
> Thought you would dig that. Later man!
> 
> ps very dark and heavy rain in these parts today


 Yeah Bro, I'm proud of our boys 2. they put the hurt on that diaper head!!!! 
Looks like bad rain your way today. hold tight!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

This was an important assasination, that fuk was the brains of the op and had the connections. 

Quiet morning here bro, prolly will do a bunch of potting up today : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> This was an important assasination, that fuk was the brains of the op and had the connections.
> 
> Quiet morning here bro, prolly will do a bunch of potting up today : !)


 Kill the head the body dies. thats what they teach ya.

Potting up I'll be right with ya tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey hemlock mate hope ur fine and dandy, jus doing the two hour feeds lol. its killer man even with two of ya taking turns lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey hemlock mate hope ur fine and dandy, jus doing the two hour feeds lol. its killer man even with two of ya taking turns lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Morning westy,,, or shall I say good evening still lol. Doing the pops stuff, your a good daddy. 

Take it easy Hem and we WILL catch on the rebound


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2011)

Its taken me 4 days to get round to this lol. Had to stop the breast cuz of thc passing to the baby. So formula all the way now and a less sleepy baby hahaha.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmm... could be useful at some point when the little one won't hush up. . . keep that breast around just in case Mr West. hah, I'm a poet.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hmmm... could be useful at some point when the little one won't hush up. . . keep that breast around just in case Mr West. hah, I'm a poet.


 LOLOLOLOLOL, I'm a poet...LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning Hemlock buddy. What are we looking at : ?)


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 8, 2011)

hey HC, those are the first LxCC I took down not very impressive. They were at another locale and didn't get the attention they needed and I took them down 2 week early.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

phew, I am glad you said it, hem ah well they don't always work out. those other babies on Don's thread look tremendous though. Obviously its the close attention you give em bru!! ya dirty brute! lol.



Hemlock said:


> hey HC, those are the first LxCC I took down not very impressive. They were at another locale and didn't get the attention they needed and I took them down 2 week early.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

when a marine tells you to do something like grow good you damn well do it haha


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> when a marine tells you to do something like grow good you damn well do it haha


 LOL funny Don. But ur right..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 17, 2011)

All I can ever be to you,
Is a darkness that we knew,
And this regret I've got accustomed to,
Once it was so right,
When we were at our high,
Waiting for you in the hotel at night,
I knew I hadn't met my match,
But every moment we could snatch,
I don't know why I got so attached,
It's my responsibility,
And you don't owe nothing to me,
But to walk away I have no capacity

RIP little Amy Winehouse


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

Smelly Cherry

BSBxCB

BSBxCB

Smelly Cherry


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2011)

looks great hem!!!

those smelly cherry buds look like they are dense and heavy, the way they're leaning over like that!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> looks great hem!!!
> 
> those smelly cherry buds look like they are dense and heavy, the way they're leaning over like that!!!


 thanks stoney!!! They are heavy, love that molasses


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> thanks stoney!!! They are heavy, love that molasses


Not to mention frosty as all get out too buddy, nice job on the BSB cross!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 21, 2011)

Man she's beautiful!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. I'm really liking these BSB cross.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

Drum roll please... Thank YOU.

Well today I'm announcing a harvest of seeds like no other.
This will be a limited offering. Of course all of our gang will be visited by the seed Fairy. NO CHARGE. I would like to take this time to thank all the my good friends Don, HC, Mr West, DST, for inspiring me to do this project.
The Following was bred and shall be harvested in the next week. 
Black Rose x Black Rose male from the THC Line.
Females are
Pineapple Express from G-13
Sensi Star from Sensi seeds

The Next Male is C-4 x CB from the THC Line
Females
Livers and Cherry Cheese from the BB seeds
UK Cheese from Green house seeds.

Question to all of you that have done this before. Do I just cut the buds off and dry? Do I trim the leaves???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Drum roll please... Thank YOU.
> 
> Well today I'm announcing a harvest of seeds like no other.
> This will be a limited offering. Of course all of our gang will be visited by the seed Fairy. NO CHARGE. I would like to take this time to thank all the my good friends Don, HC, Mr West, DST, for inspiring me to do this project.
> ...


What's the THC line?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's the THC line?


I thought it was u mate??
The Highlander's Cave Line Like your avatar??


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice man! The lineup looks great!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Mr keeping it a secret lol, nice breeding job hem especially with keeping it under your hat like that! Breeding keeper cuts with keeper cuts man, that's what it's about.

Again nice job buddy


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Drum roll please... Thank YOU.
> 
> Well today I'm announcing a harvest of seeds like no other.
> This will be a limited offering. Of course all of our gang will be visited by the seed Fairy. NO CHARGE. I would like to take this time to thank all the my good friends Don, HC, Mr West, DST, for inspiring me to do this project.
> ...


Your going to have some tasty crosses there mate, I'm sub'd for the ride.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Your going to have some tasty crosses there mate, I'm sub'd for the ride.


 Right On, glad to have ya!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Drum roll please... Thank YOU.
> 
> Well today I'm announcing a harvest of seeds like no other.
> This will be a limited offering. Of course all of our gang will be visited by the seed Fairy. NO CHARGE. I would like to take this time to thank all the my good friends Don, HC, Mr West, DST, for inspiring me to do this project.
> ...


 nice goin pal regardin your q id just trim as normal if i were u not heard of any probs doin it nice breeding with thr black rose also buddy gonna b a looker for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

alrighty Hemlock!!! some heavyweight contenders in that line up for sure! cant wait to see the BR x sensi star. c4 x cb X CCL is going to be a real interesting cross too! props to you hem my man. 

as for the seed harvesting. shit . that's a chore like no other. actually worse than trimming lol. i just trim and dry as per normal then spend hours picking them out the smoke.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bro am i readin this right!! black rose x sensi star female if so thats gonna b some nice dank ass genetics


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha don great minds think a like not fast enough i see had to do a double take tho lmfbo!!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bro am i readin this right!! black rose x sensi star female if so thats gonna b some nice dank ass genetics


 LOL, yeah The sensi Star mother I have Don talked me into keeping her and shes been the best strain I have bloomed to date. Always a heavy yield, last few have been 32 grams per plant. thats pretty good for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

haha aye. thats going to be a big purple frosty mutherfucker!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I thought it was u mate??
> The Highlander's Cave Line Like your avatar??


That's what it is,,,The HC line


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

subbed for the dank genetics hemlock.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> LOL, yeah The sensi Star mother I have Don talked me into keeping her and shes been the best strain I have bloomed to date. Always a heavy yield, last few have been 32 grams per plant. thats pretty good for me.


Looki forward to seing wot the black rose brings to it bro heres wishing for sum nice fat purple dank lad all the best with it bro i mean it ill be poppin in now and then to see wot it does for ya fella 
peace and happy growin cheds!!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

ghb said:


> subbed for the dank genetics hemlock.





cheddar1985 said:


> Looki forward to seing wot the black rose brings to it bro heres wishing for sum nice fat purple dank lad all the best with it bro i mean it ill be poppin in now and then to see wot it does for ya fella
> peace and happy growin cheds!!


 Glad to have ya'll aboard!!!
Thanks for the well wishes!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Been a busy Bobo, but just wanted to drop in and say FUCK YEAH! Looks dank, man. BRxBR woot woot! GREAT job, Hem.  out fella


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck Hem!! Good luck and good karma to the stripey ones.


Hemlock said:


> Drum roll please... Thank YOU.
> 
> Well today I'm announcing a harvest of seeds like no other.
> This will be a limited offering. Of course all of our gang will be visited by the seed Fairy. NO CHARGE. I would like to take this time to thank all the my good friends Don, HC, Mr West, DST, for inspiring me to do this project.
> ...


----------



## Psychild (Sep 22, 2011)

ooooo Some C4 & Cheese.....sounds yummy!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

Psychild said:


> ooooo Some C4 & Cheese.....sounds yummy!


that does sound good, almost like cheesecake!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 23, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that does sound good, almost like cheesecake!!!!!!


 Any Names ya'll can think of for these crosses would be awesome.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2011)

Black pineapple rose
black pineapple express
the black express
the stars black rose
to name a few bro but wot ever u call em bro they will b fire im sure !!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 23, 2011)

wow man... yeaa that is a great announcement man!! wow. i cant believe ive been missing this thread!!! both of those crosses sound awesome man!!!! ive grown out the sensi star a few times... very powerful KO power. love it! i actually will be harvesting 1 in a week or so. grew a PE as well... adn have a black rose pheno of the BSB x CaseyBand... ill be looking forward to seeing all ur friends grow these out!! i have a good feelin about the PE x BR....

as far as names... hmmmmm how bout

Black Apple or Black Apple Express...


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Black pineapple rose
> black pineapple express
> the black express
> the stars black rose
> to name a few bro but wot ever u call em bro they will b fire im sure !!





chb444220 said:


> wow man... yeaa that is a great announcement man!! wow. i cant believe ive been missing this thread!!! both of those crosses sound awesome man!!!! ive grown out the sensi star a few times... very powerful KO power. love it! i actually will be harvesting 1 in a week or so. grew a PE as well... adn have a black rose pheno of the BSB x CaseyBand... ill be looking forward to seeing all ur friends grow these out!! i have a good feelin about the PE x BR....
> 
> as far as names... hmmmmm how bout
> 
> Black Apple or Black Apple Express...


 Those are GREAT names. Thanks ya'll

Yeah the Sensi Star was a shitty little seed plant I took a pic of it and said I was gonna just be done with it. Don then prodded me to keep her. Best move i have made since I started. I love SS, it will knock ya down!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

hahah i just remember smoking a cross SS to sweet purple and it being so strong i sold all barring an 8th. kept in reserve for medicinal purposes haha. black star FTW


----------



## Psychild (Sep 23, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Any Names ya'll can think of for these crosses would be awesome.


 C4 & Cheese should be

Sour Cream Dunno why that came to my head, but it sounds awesome Lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2011)

pineapple expressXblack rose= african-american express, i heard kanye west call his amex black card this in a song, makes a killer name for a new strain though.

what do you plant to do with all these seeds? are you gonna go pheno hunting?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2011)

ghb said:


> pineapple expressXblack rose= african-american express, i heard kanye west call his amex black card this in a song, makes a killer name for a new strain though.
> 
> what do you plant to do with all these seeds? are you gonna go pheno hunting?


 No man giving them away to all me friend here maybe sell a few thru BB depends on if they let me. 

Oh Man went to NYC this wekend think I slept 5 hours from friday at midnight to sunday when we flew back. Mna that place NEVER sleeps. Shit, I'm not 20 years old anymore, amd I don't drink but fuk am i hurting like a drank all weekend. Stayed at a buddies place 47th floor on 42nd st W, VERY nice had no idea this kid had that kinda money. Very Cool views from his Apt. 
Dinner for 6 couples 3500 USD. I was shocked! It was my buddies wifes 40th. He and I sneak off and buy he a rolex platinum watch. Then off to dinner where when the music starts the girls got up on the chair and started dancing. What a fun weekend! Man I needed that. Well this old man will be resting today. 

Seed plants look AWSOME if u want some please PM me.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> No man giving them away to all me friend here maybe sell a few thru BB depends on if they let me.
> 
> Oh Man went to NYC this wekend think I slept 5 hours from friday at midnight to sunday when we flew back. Mna that place NEVER sleeps. Shit, I'm not 20 years old anymore, amd I don't drink but fuk am i hurting like a drank all weekend. Stayed at a buddies place 47th floor on 42nd st W, VERY nice had no idea this kid had that kinda money. Very Cool views from his Apt.
> Dinner for 6 couples 3500 USD. I was shocked! It was my buddies wifes 40th. He and I sneak off and buy he a rolex platinum watch. Then off to dinner where when the music starts the girls got up on the chair and started dancing. What a fun weekend! Man I needed that. Well this old man will be resting today.
> ...


 Glad you got a relaxer in! Got a pic of that ridiculous sounding rolex? Lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm still using ubuntu, and can't copy pics
But heres a link. she didn't like the ladies watch so she got them mens.
http://www.melrosejewelers.com/rolex-mens-president-platinum.htm


----------



## Psychild (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing.....that watch costs more than the value of my car brand new doubled......with tax, and a full tank of gas


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Amazing.....that watch costs more than the value of my car brand new doubled......with tax, and a full tank of gas


LOLOLOLOLOL mine 2
These folks are rich and good people as well. all I had to do was get there and I didn't pay for anything. We have been friends for 25 years and they are like family to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2011)

sounds like a killer weekend bro! and damn man thats a whole lot of watch IDK i kind of expected it to be nicer for that much cash though. haha and here's me thinking of spending 99$ on a faux lex


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like a killer weekend bro! and damn man thats a whole lot of watch IDK i kind of expected it to be nicer for that much cash though. haha and here's me thinking of spending 99$ on a faux lex


 Sounds Like my kinda rolex for 99 quid..LOL


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey hemlock buddie how sit going?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey hemlock buddie how sit going?


Going Well Sir,
Hangin out burnin one down, doin a little transplant today, how bout you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

whats the word hemlock man! puttin' em up or takin' em down?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the word hemlock man! puttin' em up or takin' em down?


 I was just thinking about you Don a few for the BB website
CCxLivers
Don could you blow these uo I can't do it with ubuntu.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 28, 2011)

How long did you veg her for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I was just thinking about you Don a few for the BB website
> CCxLivers
> Don could you blow these uo I can't do it with ubuntu.


 no bother bro!






















Fat nugs man!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you Don. Yes those CCxL are fukin jammin.
They do like the Bat pooh. Boy this mix i'm using for them is really doing well and they seem to love it. its kinda organic but I do use mircle grow bloom booster at the end.

Those fungas nats are on there way out today I get another 18,000 lady bugs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

woah that's a lot of lady bugs! you just open a window after they've had their fill or what?!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Don!

well only about 3/4 survive the transport. then 1/4 get into the 1000 and die. the key is to put them out when the lights are out and I didn't do that last time. so they kinda didn't do well. they die out after a while as well. this time i'm gonna put them out when the lights are off and put more water out for them. the key is to make it easy for them.

*Whitefly Predators as follows*
*Ladybug (Delphastus pusillus): *those hard working friends of gardeners! The ladybug larvae will consume up to 1000 whitefly eggs in its lifetime but also feeds on nymphs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

mother nature tech 101  cool man


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2011)

OK seeds seeds seeds...
these are 
c4xcb male CCxL female Sour Cherry

c4xcb male Green house seeds UK Cheese female Stilton Cheese

BRxBR Male Pineapple express female Midnight Express.

So I was dreading picking these seeds out so i came up with this.


















3 large plants took me about 45 mins.
I dried then really well
scraped the buds off stems into the pillow case
Beat the pillow case on the counter
emptied into strainer
sifted buds from seeds


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 29, 2011)

great use of some household items!!!! very clever!!!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks awesome man! you have a ton of seeds now! Lol I can't wait to find me a stud


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm a stud.....what you needing done, lol? this sun is getting to me noggin today, hehe.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 30, 2011)

thats a great idea man. bet that saved u a HELL of alotta time!! =) the midnight express sounds exciting.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks ya'll, sometimes the best ideas are the simplest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

nice one hemlock man, think i might borrow that technique!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2011)

OK a little BSB my first..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

cracking cola there hem lad. 







lady birds doing their magic!?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking cola there hem lad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you Don thats BSB!!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

It's so cute how Hem always has little lady birds in his pics. I take it they are hard working for ya Hem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

how far on is she? bout 5-6 weeks?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how far on is she? bout 5-6 weeks?


7 weeks I took it down after the photo. tricombs were cloudy with a little amber. tasted good!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 4, 2011)

DST said:


> It's so cute how Hem always has little lady birds in his pics. I take it they are hard working for ya Hem?


 That they are D.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2011)

damn man 7 weeks. wonders never cease.


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 5, 2011)

selling any of those seeds?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

They will be available through Breeders Boutique hopefully...all being well. You can get their strains at the moment at 
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique



ledgrowing said:


> selling any of those seeds?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

DST said:


> They will be available through Breeders Boutique hopefully...all being well. You can get their strains at the moment at
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


 Well Put D


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey all just puttin this down so I don't forget
In a 20 gallon res put 1/2 ProMix
1/4 mushroom compost
1/4 miracle grow or lamberts soil
I will get 10 2 gallon plants 
add
10 tablespoons of seabird guano
10 tablespoons of 0 12 2 guano
5 tablespoons of Miracle grow Blood meal
5 tablespoons of miracle grow bone meal
6 tablespoons of Epsom salts
Mix with drill


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

hey hem, hows things?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey hem, hows things?


 A bit slow Mr West. seed fairy should be getting it together today.
golf yesterday, 80, Hit it well putted with me dinker!LOL


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice I never got out to play in the recent good weather, never mind, the cold makes you play better lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

ah, yer golfing antics must be some what reduced of late with little H around Westy. How long do you think it'll be before you get her along the driving range, hehe?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

Soon as shes big enough to swing a club lol, might start her off on plastic toys ones lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

OK Gonna try to do a smoke report on the Black Sour Bubble.

Tastes like grape berry 

Smokes smooth


nice cut thru high
nice stoney feeling
relaxing face stone
couch Lock
Can only make 3 word sentences
LOL
Lasted for about 4 hours
Chatty but relaxed
Buddy reports loss
of feeling in ears..LOL
Hes a smart ass
so he might pullin my crank...rat bastard!


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

There is a hash sold in the coffeeshops in Amsterdam called "Warme Oortjes" which means "Warm Ears", lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

lmfao 3 word sentences and missing ears hahahah sounds like a winner hem!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmfao 3 word sentences and missing ears hahahah sounds like a winner hem!


 Thank you Don and D..LOL

this One for you 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dus5Fb2R3Q&NR=1

My new Fav commerical!!


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Great vid, I do like the heineken adverts.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 7, 2011)

looking good rep


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks Gaz Welcome Mate


----------



## E M (Oct 7, 2011)

HELLO

What a tune lol


----------



## E M (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry i know its random i was just testing back linking lol


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

alight EM, hahaha, quality tune, video's a bit disturbing, Lionel following a blind women around, lol. You'd get pinched for that these days, lol.


E M said:


> HELLO
> 
> What a tune lol


This is what flipped my switch this morning. Gotta have me some get up and go tunes.....
[youtube]OJ2tHzhfUOg[/youtube]


----------



## E M (Oct 8, 2011)

was you on shrooms d when you put on lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 8, 2011)

E M said:


> was you on shrooms d when you put on lol


 LOL well theres no tellin hes in the Dam so he could be LOL!!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah, no shrooms for me anymore, my fragile composition doesn't go well with hallucinogens these days. I have probably danced to it on shrooms or acid though, quality tune.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

my brains much the same. me and trips don't mix well.

whats crackalackin Hem?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my brains much the same. me and trips don't mix well.
> 
> whats crackalackin Hem?


 Oh Don, you woun't believe me if I told but hell i'll tell ya

So this guy was parked on my street tons of no parking signs
we had some cars broke into of late so I been keepin tabs on the hood
guy comes in today now mind you this is a dead end street
parks his car and then get out, gets siome tools pull his car up a little further
then shuts it down.
I'm thinkin WTF is this dick doin
I head down stairs now I see him lookin thru binonoculars
I got an axe handle in my hand and I knock on his wondow pretty hard
and say ya see the fukin no parking sign
he says i'm not parking, I said fuck you you're not parking
get your assoutta here before I fuck you up.
I turn around to walk away he shgows me a gun
I say you better put that away before i take it away from ya and beat your ass with it...LOL.. no shit
The Cops come, of course we both call them
the cops says hey did you tell him you were gonna beat his ass I said NO
he said did you have a stick I said I'm a disabled Vet it was a cane.
he kinda cracks the rye smile. I smile back.
Hes says did ya tell him you were gonna fuck him up.
I said No
He said what happened
I said he walk parked in a no parking zone I asked him if he saw the fuckin sign
He wanted to argue so I told him I was coming in to call the cops.
Then you showed up...
So he gonna charge me agg assult but no arrest
he then told me don't worry they district Attonery won't file charges on this its ur word against his
I OK man have a good day
OH SHIT I stop that shit wheres my paxil


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you serious Hem, wtf that sounds a bit messed up. So what was the guy doing with binoculars and parking in a dead end street? Did he have a black and white stripe outfit on with a bag with SWAG written on it by any chance?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Are you serious Hem, wtf that sounds a bit messed up. So what was the guy doing with binoculars and parking in a dead end street? Did he have a black and white stripe outfit on with a bag with SWAG written on it by any chance?


 LOL, you know I never did ask the cop why he was down here. But chances are he won't be back..LOL
But yeah D it did happen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

that's some pretty weird behaviour, he's either a burglar or a peeping tom or worse, the feds hahaha who knows tho man could have been a cuckold husband. pretty weird he's sitting in your street with a piece though. 

keep your head down hem. deffo don't need any extra attention from the po po.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's some pretty weird behaviour, he's either a burglar or a peeping tom or worse, the feds hahaha who knows tho man could have been a cuckold husband. pretty weird he's sitting in your street with a piece though.
> 
> keep your head down hem. deffo don't need any extra attention from the po po.


 Very good advise my friend. Your are right. Thanks


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2011)

Heres a little BSB I just took down. 
Grown under t-5's
lotta purple


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Always nice to have some plants around to chillax thy soul Hem,. Are these from seed stock? Have a good un. DST


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Always nice to have some plants around to chillax thy soul Hem,. Are these from seed stock? Have a good un. DST


Yes it DST hows the Dam today Bro weather any good?

No those are clones from the BSB mother. I sprouted 5 of these BSB and this female was head and shoulder above the rest of females
But I'm clueless so who the fuck knows...



took down 3 c4xcb got 97 grams dry not bad in my book.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

It's been super sunny all day, which is nice for this time of year. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a few more days of sunshine before the end of the month. Take it easy lad, gonna be another belter of a day tomorrow so will be dragging my bones up to the favourite brewery for a beer in the sun.

Laters,

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2011)

DST said:


> It's been super sunny all day, which is nice for this time of year. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a few more days of sunshine before the end of the month. Take it easy lad, gonna be another belter of a day tomorrow so will be dragging my bones up to the favourite brewery for a beer in the sun.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> DST


 Very Nice, starting to turn nice here not so hot. cool night and a nice breeze are making it a pleasure to play golf. Enjoy the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

hows tricks me old china!? out ruining a good walk again are ya?


----------



## E M (Oct 17, 2011)

Howdy ppl got a new video for ya by devils harvest seeds we will be uploading the rest of there strains soon  http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest&prod_url=the-devils-harvest-dazy-jones

Also watch out for breeders boutique videos coming soon


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows tricks me old china!? out ruining a good walk again are ya?


 Morning Don and EM Well i'm trying to Don. Girlfriend left early this morning, won't be back till friday. Its like a dream come true..LOL Look like I got a plan to send some candies out to BB. May ship today. Have a good one all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

morning fella! i'm a washed out shadow of my former self today. a week long pass! WOOOHOOOOOOOO i've got a weekend one coming up. enjoy fella!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghetto pass stamped eh, could get messy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

i've already put the kybosh on any crazy antics. there's gonna be 3 gadgies sat about in onsies drinking scotch eating steaks and watching old clint eastwood flicks. right bunch of ravers us lot lmfao


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've already put the kybosh on any crazy antics. there's gonna be 3 gadgies sat about in onsies drinking scotch eating steaks and watching old clint eastwood flicks. right bunch of ravers us lot lmfao


 LMAO...Sounds like good fun to me. Love to be in the middle of that mess! Gonna post an update heading down to take some pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

hahah i know right how much trouble could we get in to........... 

update inbound eh! sweet.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2011)

Smelly Cherry AKA CCxL







Cheese




BSBxCB


c4xcb


BR x Sensi Star


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

you've certainly got this lollipopped trees thing down pat sir! good drills soldier


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Indeed, pictures of health all round Hem.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've certainly got this lollipopped trees thing down pat sir! good drills soldier


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've certainly got this lollipopped trees thing down pat sir! good drills soldier


 Thanks Gents!! I got these fukin CCxL DOWN Brother! I can make these fukers dANCE i TELL YA! LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2011)

OK Some C-4 x CB
Very nice easy 2 grow, stayed raised to the light the entire bloom leaves never went down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

looks like a nice fat cola there hem. good work





you call timber yet?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like a nice fat cola there hem. good work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh yeah on the screen


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2011)

At his side and drunk on pride
We wait for the blow
We put it in writing But who you writing for
Just us on kitchen floor
Justice done, Reciting my stomach standing still Like you're reading my will
He still stands in spite of what his scars say
And I'll battle 'til this bitter finale Just me, my dignity and this guitar case
Yes my man is fighting some unholy war
And I will stand beside you And who you dying for 
- I would have died too I'd have liked too If my man was fighting Some unholy war If my man was fighting

Missing Old Amy today
I just really read the word to this song
. We wait for the BLOW....Oh I remember those days.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

it's a masked raider.......run for your lives...



Hemlock said:


> OK Some C-4 x CB
> Very nice easy 2 grow, stayed raised to the light the entire bloom leaves never went down.
> 
> View attachment 1845401
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey All Just thought I would share a great links on dry ice hash!

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/470775-dry-ice-hash.html

130 grams of trim and small buds got 42 grams of hash. Check out the link I think you all will really like this method. SO much easier than washing machine hash. And only takes an 1/8 of the time!


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Hem, the dry ice method is cool if you live in the US and can pick some dry ice up at the corner store. Here you have to order the freaking stuff, or go to a depot. But I really wanna try it. I had a go with bubble bags and some coins put into the bags to knock off the trichomes. Was a pain in the rectum though, lol. I may still do the dry ice method. Peace bru, D


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Hem, the dry ice method is cool if you live in the US and can pick some dry ice up at the corner store. Here you have to order the freaking stuff, or go to a depot. But I really wanna try it. I had a go with bubble bags and some coins put into the bags to knock off the trichomes. Was a pain in the rectum though, lol. I may still do the dry ice method. Peace bru, D


I think you will really like it of ya get to try it D...Worth the pain of going to get the dry ice..


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2011)

CCXL it was the tree a few pages back! Cheers all


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

The 3rd pic looks like Spiderman paid you a visit, hehe.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2011)

DST said:


> The 3rd pic looks like Spiderman paid you a visit, hehe.


LOL thanks comin over DST. Thanks she got so heavy had to put a trellis on her. Got that PineApple Express mother blooming now. Shes bigger than 
that CCXL... We'll see how it goes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like that tree did you proud hem lad! How many watts do you run?

Hope your good brother!


----------



## crosscountrykush (Nov 6, 2011)

DST said:


> There is a hash sold in the coffeeshops in Amsterdam called "Warme Oortjes" which means "Warm Ears", lol.



That's crazy lol. The first time I ever smoked hash I was so ripped I stuck a lit cigarette in my ears and they were nice and toasty.

You learn something new everyday.

Nice journal hemlock.... I hope to go to the Dam next year around my b-day which is the 18th... coming up.

Keep em green guys and gals


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> That's crazy lol. The first time I ever smoked hash I was so ripped I stuck a lit cigarette in my ears and they were nice and toasty.
> 
> You learn something new everyday.
> 
> ...


A fag in ur ear ya say..LOL..

thanks for stoppin by CCK.

Have to save a couple bucks this years and go to the Dam.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2011)

Popping some seeds of my own creation.

CCxL x C-4 X Caseyband I call it Sour Cherry Stilton.

Also popped some BRxSS, I call Black Star. 

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok Don you asked me how many watts I'm runnin.
2300 in the main room.
600 in the Veg room
2000 plus in another bud room
I got another spot and I'll put 4000 there.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2011)

The Smelly Cherry Tree I just took down got me 6 OZ (dry). Just thought you would want to know Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

sweet baby hey zues 6 zips!! damn fine work soldier! that putting watts to work and some man.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2011)

231 g's


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (jaw wide open, of coarse)


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I'm speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (jaw wide open, of coarse)


 LOL.... Hey what do ya do huh? mans gotta make a living. Christmas is around the corner.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

i wish santa would bring mt a brick of THC!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> i wish santa would bring mt a brick of THC!!!


 You gotta be good..LOL


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Too fukkin right, mans gotta make a living indeed. That is some lump of fudje there me man, good skills.

Just back from a nice break with the wife, hope your good lad. Gonna crack a few beans, will keep you informed my good man.

Laters, D



Hemlock said:


> LOL.... Hey what do ya do huh? mans gotta make a living. Christmas is around the corner.


EDIT, I am sure we have the same knives.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

save me a slice of that xmas cake man!

interesting shape, did you press it into a sardine tin? hahah bit small maybe a mackerel tin?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey D Hey Don LOL you guys are the best. 
Don I used a top to a turkey roaster pan to shake it into,
then got the got it to press together with a seal a meal. 
I am loving this dry ice hash, its easy, takes a LOT less time
than water hash, and it seems i'm controlling the hash trade 
here in town. LOL..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

like a BOSS! haha why the hell not man. how much bud went into that lumper? is the bud any good afterwards, could you use it for butter or smoking even?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like a BOSS! haha why the hell not man. how much bud went into that lumper? is the bud any good afterwards, could you use it for butter or smoking even?


 Funny Story,
A young lad I know grew some outdoor. Emerald, lavander, and some other large sativa. It got pretty roughed up during the summer months. it looked worse than swag in a brick and I couldn't sell it. So he has 12 lbs of this shit,,,, now it looked great under the scope. so I convinced him to hash it and see if he could get rid if it that way. So to answer you question it was ALL bud.
You know Don it looks pretty battered when you get done with this dry ice method. Not sure if you could use it or not doesn't look like it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

holy shit 12elbows  i guess the hash wont sell for as much as the bud but better than sweet FA. crazy stuff man


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit 12elbows  i guess the hash wont sell for as much as the bud but better than sweet FA. crazy stuff man


Hash sells for 20 a g wholesale and bud is 10.50 a g wholesale in my little crazy world


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

Result fella!


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2011)

Gotta bump that brick haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

got to wonder what other sort of brick you've been working with looking at the knife buddy!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got to wonder what other sort of brick you've been working with looking at the knife buddy!


 LOL, everybody needs a little pick me up..LMAO..

Hey thanks for the bump Mr West.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2011)

Strain I'm running now
Black Sour Bubble
Black sour Bubble x caseyband
C-4 X Caseyband we call it Kottonmouth round here
Pineapple Express
Sensi Star
Black Rose X Sensi Star we call it Black Star
Black Rose x Pineapple express we call it midnight express
Calizar x caseyband
Rom 1 and 3
Livers and Cherry Cheese we call it smelly cherry


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2011)

BSB



PE


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice Hem!!! quite the awesome variety you have growing!!!!!

enjoy that nice dinner night!!!! and have fun golfing!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Hem, been on the grind the last week but catching up with everything. Like the mix bru, very good indeed!!!

Get some iso and soak the remains of the schwag Hem. If you had 12lb's it may just be worth it. Couple of days soak and a rinse then let it evaporate. Or you could go the jailbait route and try and blow yourself up with it, lol..

Take it easy, hope yer a happy camper this fine weekend.

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Hem, been on the grind the last week but catching up with everything. Like the mix bru, very good indeed!!!
> 
> Get some iso and soak the remains of the schwag Hem. If you had 12lb's it may just be worth it. Couple of days soak and a rinse then let it evaporate. Or you could go the jailbait route and try and blow yourself up with it, lol..
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up D. I'm realy liking the dry ice method. But I might give it a shot


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

I made erl last night with a litre of everclear. Wife came home and was not happy with the whole house reaking of ganja, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 16, 2011)

DST said:


> I made erl last night with a litre of everclear. Wife came home and was not happy with the whole house reaking of ganja, lol.


 LOL it always makes them happy when we do a home project..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

hey hey another week flown past. honestly i have no idea where it went man. i havent even been smoking that much lol.

you wasting any good walks this weekend? I'm off pike fishing in scotland. going to be bloody cold i tell ya. thermal johns the lot


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 18, 2011)

good luck with the fishin bro!!!! a nice bottle of brandy will warm ya up to!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Hem, one of those testers that I started to germ was in the plastic baggie inside a wet papertowel and I was away for only 48hours and the thing had grown a tap root with lateral root branching already, the others were also pretty lengthy. These were the last to come out from the ones I germed. So far only one has not popped his head up that I have planted. Fingeres crossed for these little pups.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Nov 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Hem, one of those testers that I started to germ was in the plastic baggie inside a wet papertowel and I was away for only 48hours and the thing had grown a tap root with lateral root branching already, the others were also pretty lengthy. These were the last to come out from the ones I germed. So far only one has not popped his head up that I have planted. Fingeres crossed for these little pups.


I've done that before. Mine had a tap root atarting roots and the 2seed leaves I just planted it leaving the leaves above soil and she did just fine. crossing my fingers for you. Good luck with the germinating.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by everybody.
DST I got a bunch popping out as well. they look really good. excited to see how these test runs do.

Have a good time at the HTCC. Glad you are getting BB out there.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

Breeders Boutique will be giving out a few select samples of Hemlocks Sour Cherry seeds at the Cannabis Cup to interested growing parties. 

Will be nice to pull out a test strain for people to try. So far I have had all my seeds bar one germinate, and that was because I left it in the paper towel for two days when I went away for my friends funeral. Got some happy looking seedlings now.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Breeders Boutique will be giving out a few select samples of Hemlocks Sour Cherry seeds at the Cannabis Cup to interested growing parties.
> 
> Will be nice to pull out a test strain for people to try. So far I have had all my seeds bar one germinate, and that was because I left it in the paper towel for two days when I went away for my friends funeral. Got some happy looking seedlings now.
> 
> Peace, DST


 Well that sounds wonderful DST. Hope people like it. Hope you have a great HTCC.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Well it all got a bit crap to the end mate. I didn't get the chance to give out testers as the fraking cops raided the place and then I decided that the following day I wouldn't set my stall up. When I went back the next day to pick up my things I hear the police were coming back again...ffs.

Anyway, I don't think they were happy that people were selling weed and goods and not giving out receipts!!! lol. The Gov want their money too don't you know.



Hemlock said:


> Well that sounds wonderful DST. Hope people like it. Hope you have a great HTCC.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Well it all got a bit crap to the end mate. I didn't get the chance to give out testers as the fraking cops raided the place and then I decided that the following day I wouldn't set my stall up. When I went back the next day to pick up my things I hear the police were coming back again...ffs.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think they were happy that people were selling weed and goods and not giving out receipts!!! lol. The Gov want their money too don't you know.


Sorry to hear that. WTH were they taking people to jail?


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

All in all 1 person arrested for having around 600grams of trim (she has a pollinator company.)

But I beileve they let her go later on....bloody sham mate.


Hemlock said:


> Sorry to hear that. WTH were they taking people to jail?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> All in all 1 person arrested for having around 600grams of trim (she has a pollinator company.)
> 
> But I beileve they let her go later on....bloody sham mate.


Seems it gets worse every year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

thats bonkers man. never mind greedy dealers it's the government. shocking.

sup Hem!?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats bonkers man. never mind greedy dealers it's the government. shocking.
> 
> sup Hem!?


Good Morning Sir, I'm well. Took a local vacation and today is the last day. Played golf worked out, kinda of a 
renew myself. How was your fishing trip?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

fishing bah don't talk to me bout fishing. i'm giving up all but trout fishing( i.e. sitting on the bank with a spliff and a can). good crack out with the lads on the boat but jesus not a single run all day.

good to renew the batteries every now n then eh man! i'm thinking detox this month till crimbo. 

i might be in your neck of the woods next year fella. my lasses family are thinking a vacation to either florida NYC or vegas. they've done NYC, can't really afford vegas and florida seems the logical choice!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fishing bah don't talk to me bout fishing. i'm giving up all but trout fishing( i.e. sitting on the bank with a spliff and a can). good crack out with the lads on the boat but jesus not a single run all day.
> 
> good to renew the batteries every now n then eh man! i'm thinking detox this month till crimbo.
> 
> i might be in your neck of the woods next year fella. my lasses family are thinking a vacation to either florida NYC or vegas. they've done NYC, can't really afford vegas and florida seems the logical choice!


Well no matter where you go I will be coming to see ya! You know your welcome here my friend. 
you might want to consider , a great spot and affordable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

for damn sure i'll be looking you up if we get over there fella!

whats going up and down these days aint seen any pr0n in a while bud


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2011)

OK Don a little Porn for ya. 

Two C-4 and Caseyband we call it Kottonmouth


Another Kottonmouth


above is whats comin up. a little C-4 x CB x Smelly Cherry! And BR x SS


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

hahah man they're just chilling on the bench waiting for the bus lol. look pretty damn good to me fella. 

exciting stuff with the babies man.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2011)

Pineapple Express shes a big One


This is an unfuckinreal plant Kottonmouth C-4 X CaseyBand


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

that PE is a beauty hem!!! very fine work sir!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that PE is a beauty hem!!! very fine work sir!


 Thank you Stoney.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure does look like a nice yin Hem.



Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1912981
> Pineapple Express shes a big One
> View attachment 1912984
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

whats so  unfuckinreal bout the kottonmouth c-4 caseyband?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> whats so unfuckinreal bout the kottonmouth c-4 caseyband?


 This plant is just single minded, it just want to grow and get better everyday. The leaves never go down. easy to clone. east to grow and a great performer. topped or not topped its a great plant


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool, cant argue with that lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

A real trooper Hem eh! lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> A real trooper Hem eh! lol.


 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL... Well even tho hes a dick this Kottonmouth is a winner. I'm just glad that I crossed it with some world class strains. It should be off the hook when I get done with it...


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2011)

*Winner of 2011 Cannabis Cup is the Barney's!
*


These are the results of the 2011 Hightimes Cannabis Cup *Category*

*1st Prize*

*2nd Prize*

*3rd Prize*

*Cannabis Cup* *Barney's Coffeeshop for*
Liberty Haze

*Green House United for*
Hawaiian Snow
*The Green Place for*
Buddha Tahoe
*Indica Cup* *Reserva Privada (Colorado) for*
Kosher Kush

*Hortilab for*
Star Bud

*Cali Connection for*
Tahoe OG
*Sativa Cup* *Rare Dankness Seed co for*
Moonshine Haze

*THSeeds for*
Electric Lemon G
*Karma Genetics for*
Dominator
*Hybrid Cup* *tie DNA Genetics/Reserva Privada Colorado for*
Holy Grail Kush

*Cali Connecion for*
Dead Head OG

*Serious Seeds for*
AK-74

*Seed co. Hash Cup* *Cali Connection for*
Tahoe OG Kush Wax
*Hogg Seeds for*
Hydrahash
*Reserva Privada Colorado for*
Rascal OG Nelson
*Import Hash Cup* *Green House Coffeeshop for*
Exodus Cream Cheese

*Barney's Coffeeshop for*
Caramella Cream

*The Green Place for*
Twizla
*Dutch Hash Cup* *Barney's Coffeeshop for*
Liberty Melt

*Green House for*
Hawaiian Ice
*Grey Area for*
Grey Cristal
*Best Product* *Greenhouse for*
Credit Card Grinder

Paper Vacuum
*Big Buddha for*
Goodie Bag
*Best Booth* *Barney's Farm* *Green House Seed Co.* *Big Buddha*


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 8, 2011)

Both plants are c-4xCB x Smelly Cherry look like 2 different phenos


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 8, 2011)

c4xcb


Black Rose x Sensi Star

The attached is deep blue x livers


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2011)

were they all planted at the same time?


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone for snooker?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> were they all planted at the same time?





DST said:


> Anyone for snooker?


 LOL Hey Gents, Yes Mr West They were.
New camera, I really like it, sanyo.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 8, 2011)

Deep Blues and Livers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2011)

i cant see the pics


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i cant see the pics


 me either???? Can ya see the link Don?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2011)

A feast for the eyes..
Purple plant is calizarxcaseyband


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2011)

hell yeah that purp is purp no matter what time of year, sauna or heat. should finish up a beaut if what i've seen happens.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hell yeah that purp is purp no matter what time of year, sauna or heat. should finish up a beaut if what i've seen happens.


Yeah that what I thought Don. You think I should regenarate that plant to get a clone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

i've heard worse ideas man  though the majority of the pips ive seen popped have been carbon copies of that so 1?!?!? up to you i guess leave some foliage on it and reveg n see what she tokes like?!

have a great xmas whatever you do my friend !  and ill see you in the new year! well august time thereabouts! were booking up soon for Florida  

donald  INBOUND :LOL:


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've heard worse ideas man  though the majority of the pips ive seen popped have been carbon copies of that so 1?!?!? up to you i guess leave some foliage on it and reveg n see what she tokes like?!
> 
> have a great xmas whatever you do my friend !  and ill see you in the new year! well august time thereabouts! were booking up soon for Florida
> 
> donald  INBOUND :LOL:


NICE, best news I've heard all year. Looking forward to seeing ya Don!

Merry Christmas to you as well my friend.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas Hem!!!!!!  

may your jars be full, eggnog be spiked, and cookies be canna!!!!!!!!

much love and happiness to you and your loved ones!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> merry christmas Hem!!!!!!
> 
> may your jars be full, eggnog be spiked, and cookies be canna!!!!!!!!
> 
> much love and happiness to you and your loved ones!!!!!!!


Very Kind of you Stoney,
Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2011)

Bsb


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2011)

likey!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> likey![/QUOTE
> LOL, Good to see ya Mr West


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Red hairs for Xmas Hem eh!!! Hope you had a great one. Merry Xmas!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Red hairs for Xmas Hem eh!!! Hope you had a great one. Merry Xmas!!!
> 
> Peace, DST


Good to have back D


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

cheers lad, finally got some action from the sour cherry. HAving been blighted by thrips the growth on all of my seedlings was being severely hampered. They are coming around now. A few of the sour cherry's are quite tall, but it's hard to say when they have been given such a shabby start in life. Will keep you posted bru!

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 28, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers lad, finally got some action from the sour cherry. HAving been blighted by thrips the growth on all of my seedlings was being severely hampered. They are coming around now. A few of the sour cherry's are quite tall, but it's hard to say when they have been given such a shabby start in life. Will keep you posted bru!
> 
> Peace, DST


Sounds Good D. I have a few that are just about ready to sex. Looking forward to blooming these babies


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2012)

All right small plants are BRxSS ad C4xCB X LxCC.

Big ones are a mix of c4xcb and BSBxCB


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Hem, looking real nice and healthy there. I wish I could say the same about my Sour Cherry's. Saying that, they will bounce back, they are in my cab now on a 12/12 so I am hoping for some nice things. Got a few different phenos by the looks of things, although leaf shape at the moment is fairly similar, it's more down to the stretch so far....but it will be easier to tell in flower since I have made a right pigs ear of all my seedlings this run, lol.

Peace buddy,

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Hem, looking real nice and healthy there. I wish I could say the same about my Sour Cherry's. Saying that, they will bounce back, they are in my cab now on a 12/12 so I am hoping for some nice things. Got a few different phenos by the looks of things, although leaf shape at the moment is fairly similar, it's more down to the stretch so far....but it will be easier to tell in flower since I have made a right pigs ear of all my seedlings this run, lol.
> 
> Peace buddy,
> 
> DST


Great News D. I'm lookig forward to seeing them. I have about 10 of the Sour Cherry sexing them now. got rid of 2 males today. 
As always D thanks for stoppin by.
Peace
Hemlock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

things are looking fine in there hem! like the pink hairs on the BSB. can't wait to see the op in the flesh man!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> things are looking fine in there hem! like the pink hairs on the BSB. can't wait to see the op in the flesh man!



RIght me to Lad!!! Likin the BSB, but shes a bit tender, so I popped 3 more to get a mother. 


When ya comin?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 4, 2012)

man is this a great photo!!!!!!

BUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







keep it green!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 5, 2012)

Well thank you StoneyLove


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> RIght me to Lad!!! Likin the BSB, but shes a bit tender, so I popped 3 more to get a mother.
> 
> When ya comin?


august fella!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 5, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


> august fella!


nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

you know it my friend! already looking forward to it


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 15, 2012)

SO I popped a couple of *Black Sour Bubble. *which is Heaths Black Rose and BOG's *Sour Bubble

*they look great


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

Sour Cherry's look fab bru. I put a couple of pics up in the breeding thread.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Sour Cherry's look fab bru. I put a couple of pics up in the breeding thread.


Very Cool. Mine are looking great to. will geta couple pic of mine up today.

Whers your breeding thread


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

There you go Hem: Fred started it.
https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-51.html


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> There you go Hem: Fred started it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-51.html


Thanks DST

OK need some help to pick a mother.

Deep Blue and Livers



 


c4xcb x Smelly Cherry

 

Thanks


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

well for the Deep Blue x Livers I think the one on the left has good Mom potential....


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> well for the Deep Blue x Livers I think the one on the left has good Mom potential....


Thats what I thought 2 D.

What about the other


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

again i think the left one mate. the one on the right is also okay, but I think the topping or whatever you done, the left one seems a tad happier in the pics because of it....


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> again i think the left one mate. the one on the right is also okay, but I think the topping or whatever you done, the left one seems a tad happier in the pics because of it....


alright, so I'm on the same page as you, so I'm very happy I seem to be picking winners. 

Even tho Highlander thinks everyone is clueless but him.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

hehe, water under the bridge Hem.

Now if only we could pick some winning lottery numbers lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

deep blue blues eh! both look pretty decent but i concur with the man in the dam. lefty looks the winner.

how you keeping Hem, all good!?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deep blue blues eh! both look pretty decent but i concur with the man in the dam. lefty looks the winner.
> 
> how you keeping Hem, all good!?


Doin OK Mate. Missin ya being around. Hope the house is going well!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

glad to hear it fella, should hopefully have a move date for about 3 weeks time. think i've sorted an alternative to a small op in the house too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

wowowowow what a set up you have. my my my. vvvveeerrrrryyy nice. it looks like a hollywood movie set for marijuana plants. lol. damn your one lucky director.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wowowowow what a set up you have. my my my. vvvveeerrrrryyy nice.


Thanks for stoppin by Doc I wans't expectin any celebs today.

Thank you for uppins!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

thank yu for such a cool journal you joker, man it looks like i can learn a lot from you. im really blown away by the size of your grow grow room and all the space you have.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thank yu for such a cool journal you joker, man it looks like i can learn a lot from you. im really blown away by the size of your grow grow room and all the space you have.


Well its been years in the making. But I think I have finally kinda figured it out for me anyway. Well your hangin with the right crowd.
These guys helped me a lot. 
You seem to be doing very well yourself young lady. Your plants look Great.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks hemlock, im getting better as i grow more but i have so much more to learn and im still trying to figure out what type of growing style works best for me , so many choices. ur avitar is curious to me. is there a funny story behind it? well take it easy hemsters, i will catch up with ya later. nice chatting with ya today. have an awesome evening? morning? and smoke some weed for me since i cant right now .. later on.. ambz


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

yeh Hem, me too, what's going on in that there avatar of yours? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

I was wondering about the new avvy too. You got two chicks doing the travolta style eye swipe move. Anything could happen 


Here's the part hem says ones his gal and the other her daughter. I do love the taste of size 11s


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

or ones his gal, and her mother.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

KAPOOOW! double foot in gob


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL you all are awsome!

Funny Story, I have been going to this golf tourney for 15 years with my buddy from the USMC. A few years ago,his wife started a party which has turned into
the summer party you want to get invited to all year. Last year the theme was Knight In White, so everyone had to be in White. Like I said this is a hot ticket
with the likes of Mr Bain of Bain Capital comeing every year. He told me the reason he likes it is that it lets him hear from the young people, now we are all in 
out late 30's and 40's...LOL. Well the two girls in the pic are wife of my friend and his Bro. sometimes it get a little late the misic gets a little loud, and they 
just started dancing there asses off, next thing ya know the whole house is on FIRE and we are all dancing our butts off. I look forward to it every year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

hahhahah class. i've been to a few one colour parties, great fun. white and parties hahaha stains a plenty


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 19, 2012)

One of the Souths fav songs. This was popular when I was a youngin, if ya read the words it just what a little southern USA town is like, funny, love it

The south I grew up in..LOL..

I want to tell you all a story 'bout a Harper Valley widowed wife
Who had a teenage daughter who attended Harper Valley Junior High
Well her daughter came home one afternoon and didn't even stop to play
She said, "Mom, I got a note here from the Harper Valley P.T.A."

The note said, "Mrs. Johnson, you're wearing your dresses way too high
It's reported you've been drinking and a-runnin' 'round with men and going wild
And we don't believe you ought to be bringing up your little girl this way"
It was signed by the secretary, Harper Valley P.T.A.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro

Well, it happened that the P.T.A. was gonna meet that very afternoon
They were sure surprised when Mrs. Johnson wore her mini-skirt into the room
And as she walked up to the blackboard, I still recall the words she had to say
She said, "I'd like to address this meeting of the Harper Valley P.T.A."

Well, there's Bobby Taylor sittin' there and seven times he's asked me for a date
Mrs. Taylor sure seems to use a lot of ice whenever he's away (this means shes drinkin to much or fukin the Ice Man)
And Mr. Baker, can you tell us why your secretary had to leave this town?
And shouldn't widow Jones be told to keep her window shades all pulled completely down?LOL

Well, Mr. Harper couldn't be here 'cause he stayed too long at Kelly's Bar again
And if you smell Shirley Thompson's breath, you'll find she's had a little nip of gin OH MY
Then you have the nerve to tell me you think that as a mother I'm not fit
Well, this is just a little Peyton Place and you're all Harper Valley hypocrites&#8203; LOL

No I wouldn't put you on because it really did, it happened just this way
The day my Mama socked it to the Harper Valley P.T.A.
The day my Mama socked it to the Harper Valley P.T.A.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

Mrs Johnson's my kinda chick


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mrs Johnson's my kinda chick


Donny,,, that Dr Amber sounds like Ms Johnson...LOL...


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

so that's where they got the idea for Sensation White....lol.
http://www.sensation.com/netherlands/en/photos


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 19, 2012)

DST said:


> so that's where they got the idea for Sensation White....lol.
> http://www.sensation.com/netherlands/en/photos









O I see, I do love a good idea..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

handy with switchblade too, watch out son she'll cut you!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> handy with switchblade too, watch out son she'll cut you!


LOL.. I seen the fukin gun she had the other day. looked like a cannon..LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Donny,,, that Dr Amber sounds like Ms Johnson...LOL...


ive never been so insulted! lol
im a classy broad.
just look at me in my avitar god damit. my dress is an appropriate length and my legs closed. 
ha, the nerve!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> LOL.. I seen the fukin gun she had the other day. looked like a cannon..LOL


what ?? are yoou talking about me again.? well let me tell you sweetheart, where i live you need to pack cuz the streets are dangerous. i live in the projects where guns are a way of life and you need to pack to protect yo self. you dont wanna see me get hurt now do you? your just jealous cuz you dont have a glock or a concealed weapons permit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

anyways the white party looks hella fun. i kinda do a similar thing with the girls.. im a part of the red hat society. here are some of my friends that i get together with at our weekend parties.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

Now thems some bad ass broads. Love me some red hat ladies.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 20, 2012)

that lady looks wasted!!!!!! what did you slip her?!??!?! hahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> anyways the white party looks hella fun. i kinda do a similar thing with the girls.. im a part of the red hat society. here are some of my friends that i get together with at our weekend parties.


 Oh i think I see you there on the left Dr....LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2012)

id heard that gangs wear colours in the US. the over 60 bloods right there.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 22, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


> id heard that gangs wear colours in the us. The over 60 bloods right there.


lololololol,,,,nufc??????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

Newcastle United Football Club  


and no that's not me. that fella's not doing bad out of his gut though. he's got his own t shirt label so you too can look like a fat geordie with bitch tits and a bad tattoo/ A Legend. (delete as appropriate)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

hi hemsters, how many grams of trim do you use for your bubble hash? would you be able to direct me to your bubble hash posts? 

thanks 
have a wonderful day.

edit, went searching.. you have a bubble hash machine dont you? verynice. 
i only have the bags right now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

and congratulations on having your strain selected for sale at Breeders Boutique! that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> and congratulations on having your strain selected for sale at Breeders Boutique! that is quite an accomplishment.


Well thats very kind of ya Doctor. Many thanks.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi hemsters, how many grams of trim do you use for your bubble hash? would you be able to direct me to your bubble hash posts?
> 
> thanks
> have a wonderful day.
> ...


Hey Doc,
Yes I do have a washing machine for hash. but when I saw your after you mixed, did your water go thru a work bag?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 1, 2012)

Done for while boys

Loaded and Gone Like the Wind!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2012)

holy shit is that a mobile grow room hem!?!?!?! 

church on the move!


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Did the bank close on ya lad? Good luck whatever is happening bru, stay up!!!

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2012)

have a good road trip hemlock, take it easy round the corners and DONT SPEED! good luck happy trails.

ps, please let us know that you arrived safely. thanks


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck Hem!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all,
All is well. Thanks for the kind wishes everyone.

Will tell soon. Looks like good news, have to see.

Hey DST, thanks for asking but thank fuk the bank seems to be leaving me alone about the house. Fingers still crossed..


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

We LIKE good news, I think you deserve some lad!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2012)

New digs 9000 watts







Sour Cherry


Sour Cherry
C4XCB X Livers x Cherry Cheese


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2012)

Fuk i just noticed my Breeders boutique in my sig is gone. No pay no play.LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a bad ass looking lab!!!! looks even better now!! only one problem.... there is only one seat, where am i supposed to sit? hahahahahahaha

seriously though hem, that is a room of beauty!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

I think you need at least a 3 seater sofa!!! Great stuff Hem, pulled that one out of the bag eh!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice stuff hemlock! Acoustic duct and the roof tiles, your in an office block ain't ya! 

Balls out & Badass.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2012)

Stoney you are welcome come burn one anytime..LOL
LOL you all are awsome! Yeah its an old office white wall and floors, floors get another coat today. Have another room same size next door all said done looks like 20,000 watts plus Veg. 
Balls out that for sure Don.
Wish I could take pics like DST, shit that sour cheery looks great. Internet and TV will be in there as well!

Sofa and chairs next week..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

short n stubby but looks like some weight on there man. those the sour cherry?


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Hemsters, looking good bru. Get those clones banged out rapido mate, looks like you gotta lotta space to fill!!!!

And you got yer sofa's in yet? lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Hemsters, looking good bru. Get those clones banged out rapido mate, looks like you gotta lotta space to fill!!!!
> 
> And you got yer sofa's in yet? lol.


Hey guys yeah lovin the new spot. I do have some more room to fill. LOL Great problem to have.

Sofa comes in on the truck today..LOL..

I'm tryin to get better on the pics. I think I know where I'm going wrong. 

Hey D yeah I got a buddy who ordered 60 clones plus I'm tryn to fill my spot, so it rapid fire till we get it all done.

Looking at moving to Oregon. Seems Bank of America got some sort of settlement and shall resume kicking people outta there houses.
So looks like I got maybe 1.5 years at the most. But should I get the cash I'll leave sooner.
Been looking at places in Oregon, Look like I wanna be around Medford. not much golf to choose from.
I'm tryin to get a place with an acre or more of property so I can do some outdoor.
Well good to see ya'll.
Did ya hear FDD got busted?


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup, I did hear about FDD, and I sent some money to help his cause. It's a pretty fucked up situation from what I hear.

Well as you know lad, wishing you all the luck with whatever you decide on. Hope the new diggs help you realise it!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Yup, I did hear about FDD, and I sent some money to help his cause. It's a pretty fucked up situation from what I hear.
> 
> Well as you know lad, wishing you all the luck with whatever you decide on. Hope the new diggs help you realise it![/QUOTE
> Thanks D
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

don't move before august bro! 

yeah i heard bout Fdd. sad state of affairs. i cant believe they can put you in jail for talking about doing something. well I can but it sucks donkey nuts


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't move before august bro!
> 
> yeah i heard bout Fdd. sad state of affairs. i cant believe they can put you in jail for talking about doing something. well I can but it sucks donkey nuts


No worries there mate! Wouldn't miss it for the world!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 14, 2012)

First Sour Cherry, Loving it!
Oh yeah its C-4xCB X LxCC




View attachment 2058902






BTW is Dr Amber Trichombes gone for good? What happened?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

you've got your style nailed down tight hem. 4-6 colas a girl short n stubby easy trimming fat nugs eh.

think doc got a new job in a desert somewhere buddy


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 19, 2012)

For those in the know, this is for you.


Black Rose x Sensi Star


 

C4 x CB X CC x L


C4 x CB BMF


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

I like to think I am in the know....lol. HEalthy happy ladies Hem.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel I should be in the know but I'm not sure lol. Dyslexia over drive lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

in the know is how we grow hem. 

looking grand fella. you only doing the one BR X SS? just wondering if you'd had any colour to them?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 20, 2012)

You 3 are always in the know!!!

Don yeah I have several BR x SS going and have seen no color...

Now the Sour Cherry lots of color


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

shame it'd have been a canny name 'blackstar'

bet she's still a frosty mutha


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2012)

I canny wait to move and try some of these. The princess rang the housing up today but we gotta ring back after the weekend.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 21, 2012)

mr west said:


> I canny wait to move and try some of these. The princess rang the housing up today but we gotta ring back after the weekend.




I think you will really like the Mr West.

What do you all think of BlackStar for the BRxSS????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

sounds good to me hem


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

Like all good things:

http://cannacentral.com/strains/blackstar/


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

You could call it BSL, Black Star Line, which is what Mos Def and Talib Kweli named their album Blackstar after, by all accounts!....check Wikipedia. It was Marcus Garvey who founded the shipping line......full of a load of old google guff today me! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

call it black SS himmlers finest lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> call it black SS himmlers finest lol



That is what i'm gonna call it Bro.
Black SS ir is it!


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

can't imagine anyone in the jewish community will want to buy it, lol....


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> can't imagine anyone in the jewish community will want to buy it, lol....


LOL, you have point D

Hows the Dam lad?


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

Full of jews, lol.....well it use to be until the SS came along. Still quit e aheavy jewish culture here. The cities nickname is, Mokum, which is the jewish name for the Dam.

Anyway, all is good, just heading to the garden centre since the bag of starter soil I picked up turned out to be for plants from the Med, like Fig tree's or Palm, Olive trees, etc...I started to pour it out and was like, wtf is this, read the bag and somebody had obviously slung it in the wrong box at the shop and I never bothered to check it, doh. Anyhoo, off I trundle on my bike, take it easy bru.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2012)

I took it from dons thread to mine. Let's do it


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I took it from dons thread to mine. Let's do it



OK assbag I'll be there in June as we closer I'll let you know, then I'll give you the beatin of your life. And just before it ends I'll have you lick my feet, PUSSY


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 8, 2012)

BMF


CaliZar and CaseyBand




The room


Smelly Cherry in a 6 gallon bucket look to me like this baby is gonna be something
I hoping for 5 OZ on this one


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Starting to get that room filled up, Hem looking great lad. Hope all is well.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2012)

getting it nailed down tight there hem, room looks a treat. how old's that ccxl beast?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Starting to get that room filled up, Hem looking great lad. Hope all is well.
> 
> Peace, DST





Don Gin and Ton said:


> getting it nailed down tight there hem, room looks a treat. how old's that ccxl beast?


Thanks for stoppin in Mates, always good to see ya.
To answer your question Don she was in Veg for 34 days and has been in bloom about 7 days. So 41 days old.
BTW Don and DST, Smeely cherry really respondes well to Bushmaster. I use the foliar method, spray 2 times in 3 weeks, 5ml of Bushmaster per liter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2012)

HEMSTERS!! whats happenein duude .. that vid you posted in dsters journla was awesome. i am so attratcted to gilea monsters too! 
so here is a catchy vid and song for you. have a great day.im going off into the mountains to search for the gila monster now..lol
[video=youtube_share;xjAflu2aWO4]http://youtu.be/xjAflu2aWO4[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2012)

bag O weed. LOL, Well done doctor!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok just for those keeping score.

My new system is taking down between 2 and 4 plants per week. So far that average is 103 grams per plant. this new way I be doin it is working.
the strain was c4xcb x Sensi Star.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

rock n roll hemster. 

steady stream of green gold is the way forward


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Missing my perpetual already.....

So I kulled a few of the straggler dogs (the ones I had drowned) and have rammed some Livers in the cab as well, and 3 DOGs that will be used for shaggin purposes. I also started another 12/12 tent with some cheese and casey jones and a couple of guys (Jake and Kush2)...perpetual is back on...phew.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> rock n roll hemster.
> 
> steady stream of green gold is the way forward





DST said:


> Missing my perpetual already.....
> 
> So I kulled a few of the straggler dogs (the ones I had drowned) and have rammed some Livers in the cab as well, and 3 DOGs that will be used for shaggin purposes. I also started another 12/12 tent with some cheese and casey jones and a couple of guys (Jake and Kush2)...perpetual is back on...phew.


And people say money don't grow on trees...LOL..

Sounds like you got a greenhouse full D. Perpetual the only way to go!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2012)

View attachment 2136288
BR X SS



BMF x Smelly Cherry

View attachment 2136292

Black Rose X Sensi Star

for the record, just wanted to get these up to compare with the new ones of these I have going.
I must say this BRxSS is impressive, easy to grow, nice hard nugs at 7 weeks, and stands at attention all day and night.

Well I'm off to the Home Depot for project day, I'll be building a Vortex Brewer today. Will let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

looks mighty fine hemster! 

that br x ss ( are we still calling it black star ) looks aces


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2012)

I do like the Himmlers Finest, LOL Don

However what do you all think of Black SS


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2012)

I planted 2 x black rose x sensi star and 2 x sour cherrys only one of the bs came up the rest damped down and are fucked lol ill try again soon lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2012)

mr west said:


> I planted 2 x black rose x sensi star and 2 x sour cherrys only one of the bs came up the rest damped down and are fucked lol ill try again soon lol


Sorry to hear bout that Mr West. I'll look forward to your next report


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

oh dear Fred....ah well, a couple of beans for the ganja god.


----------



## Hemlock (May 1, 2012)

Sour Cherry C4 x CB x LxCC


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Is that the natural daylight your lady is chilling in there Hem? Nice bushy number, is she one of the green phenos?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

looks tasty hem, hows the stench ? fruity, fuelly ???


----------



## Hemlock (May 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks tasty hem, hows the stench ? fruity, fuelly ???



Love it this CROSS Sour Cherry, ! To me the LxCC really added some branching to the BMF as well as a kinda nutty frutie smell. Can't wait to get it on the ground.



DST said:


> Is that the natural daylight your lady is chilling in there Hem? Nice bushy number, is she one of the green phenos?


Yeah D i got a spot of sun I tried to take a pic in not very good but i'm gonna work today to get a good Pi no matter what.

Thanks for comin by guys!


----------



## Hemlock (May 2, 2012)

Sour Cherry


Sour Cherry



Big colas in front Smelly Cherry



Group Shot


Sour Cherry


----------



## DST (May 3, 2012)

Bloody hell Hem, top notchio bru!!!!! Fat ass colas on them ladies eh! Loving the group shots, looks like its almost at warp factor 6 in there!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2012)

Black SS


Black SS


Sour cherry


Sour cherry


Smelly Cherry

Well thanks D I been tryin..LOL. This Organic thing is doing really good for me. They really bulk out. I gonna use bigger pots here the next few runs. Like 20 gallon pots I'll Veg for and extra 7-14 days, then 36 hours of dark then into bloom. I had some Black SS finish in 47 days got 95 grams per plant. Rockin the sweet spot


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)

I am with you on the veg thing. Looks like I will be doing longer veg's on my girls (trying to cut down on numbers)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

Taking down trees hem! Fine specimens.


----------



## Hemlock (May 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I am with you on the veg thing. Looks like I will be doing longer veg's on my girls (trying to cut down on numbers)


Yeah thats why I did it D. I tryin to get to one plant One Light



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Taking down trees hem! Fine specimens.


Oh Aye Lovin the trees Don. BTW the last pic was Smelly Cherry in a 12 Gallon pot she gettin big, I'll hit her with some Bushmaster


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Ah, see this is what I am thinking. I got a limit of 5 for legal purposes. I have one Mom with a few strains grafted onto it. Then I have 2 running as cuttings and into veg, then I have 2 that are in flower. As soon as the 2 come out, 2 go in, that gives me about 2 months to veg each plant from a cut.....that's kind of what I am angling at, so similar in that it'll be 1 plant per light. We shall see, I am a bit off that at the minute. lol.


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Ah, see this is what I am thinking. I got a limit of 5 for legal purposes. I have one Mom with a few strains grafted onto it. Then I have 2 running as cuttings and into veg, then I have 2 that are in flower. As soon as the 2 come out, 2 go in, that gives me about 2 months to veg each plant from a cut.....that's kind of what I am angling at, so similar in that it'll be 1 plant per light. We shall see, I am a bit off that at the minute. lol.


With all the Veggin and that it took me a while to get there as well. But I like it better than all the little ones.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

I am thinking it is going to help with my environment. Problem I find in the vertical is that the light shining out is also hitting your pots big time as well....not sure if this is a big factor or not, I mean the sun does also hit the ground as well, lol....

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I am thinking it is going to help with my environment. Problem I find in the vertical is that the light shining out is also hitting your pots big time as well....not sure if this is a big factor or not, I mean the sun does also hit the ground as well, lol....
> 
> Peace bru,
> 
> DST


That it does. I think from time to time we like to baby them to much. These big ones can take it and doing this Organic I'm doing, they really thrive.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Without going into to much detail, my set up can be a pain in the arse amd being able to run 2 trees would be a pleasure. Like you say, they can take the punishment.


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Without going into to much detail, my set up can be a pain in the arse amd being able to run 2 trees would be a pleasure. Like you say, they can take the punishment.


Your up late tonight D. Whats goin on? 
Hey what the new law there now? No dope for tourists?


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/stYPo9bHiFI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

From 1st of Jan they said they are trying to input a card scheme or something along those lines....Amsterdam will be having none of it, lol. We shall see what happens the Dutch Govt have also just gone tits up and there should be a new one. Hopefully this stupid law will not go through....

It's like everything else, there is so much grey area in it that people are just scratching their heads going, EH!?!?!?!


Hemlock said:


> Your up late tonight D. Whats goin on?
> Hey what the new law there now? No dope for tourists?


----------



## Hemlock (May 12, 2012)

Smelly Cherry



Sour Cherry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2012)

damn those are big bushes man. but what are the strange looking shrubs?


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

Hell yeh Hem, looking bob on there. Love those tittie like calyxes, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn those are big bushes man. but what are the strange looking shrubs?


Poppies....


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 6, 2012)

Black Rose x Sensi Star



Smelly Cherry



Room Shot


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 2201577
> Black Rose x Sensi Star
> 
> 
> ...





Looking good my friend.....


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Howdy Hem, things still bopping along nicely I see. Will be in touch the noo lad.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Howdy Hem, things still bopping along nicely I see. Will be in touch the noo lad.
> 
> Peace, DST



Thanks D I'll look forward to hearing from ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

man i'm envious of your room, loads of space to work. your girls are looking fandabbydozy too man.

that smelly cherry is a monster. nice training, it's deffo livers leaning too. the viny structure gives it away. i've just been taking some pips out of the latest crop for BB shit stinks like something not right lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i'm envious of your room, loads of space to work. your girls are looking fandabbydozy too man.
> 
> that smelly cherry is a monster. nice training, it's deffo livers leaning too. the viny structure gives it away. i've just been taking some pips out of the latest crop for BB shit stinks like something not right lol.


She is a monster, but the bud is so good I have to get a lot of it for me customer they love it the most! Got all the boys diggin the Smelly Cherry.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good my friend.....



Good to see MM. thanks for comin by Bro


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

Hemlock said:


>


is it just me, I can't seem to big up that image?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

I think Hem uploaded the negative instead......teeny weeny pic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

lol negative, reminds me i was trying to explain to someone about those daft flash cube things you used to have to put on top of the camera and screw in looked a bit like ice cubes. no one had a scooby doo what the eff i was on about. felt old


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

haha, Ice cube flashes....did anyone have one of the first Polaroid instnat camera. You would load one cartridge in and take your pic, then take the cartridge out, remove about 16 layers of packaging and what not, then wave around the picture for 30 minutes while your image appeared....Instant my arse, lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

hahahah aye that's them point and oh wait hang a fuckin half hour oh the moments so far passed... . belter


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 30, 2012)

*Lemon Skunk Clone x Arcata Trainwreck BXII (ULTRA Lemon-y/Lime-y, big yields, plenty of Quality)

*


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

speak English Hemlock for fuks sake, lol....hows you mate?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 31, 2012)

DST said:


> speak English Hemlock for fuks sake, lol....hows you mate?


Doing Well Mr DST

how was the trip?

Met Mr Don Gin and Ton, what a nice lad.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

the trip was an experience I would repeat in a minute, a trully amazing time was had.

aye, Donny's a canny lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

thought my lugs were hot. id say whats goiung on in the garden but i know! hahah


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey ya'll anybody grow any of this stuff??



DNA Genetics Chocolope Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 

Advanced Seeds Critical
Feminized Cannabis Seeds

DNA Genetics Seeds Lemon OG Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds 

Reserva Privada Kosher Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds


Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 

TGA Subcool Seeds Vortex
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 



Barneys Farm Liberty Haze
Feminized Cannabis Seeds 




Paradise Seeds Ice Cream
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 



Paradise Spoetnik
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 



Paradise Seeds Acid
Feminized Cannabis Seeds -



FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

No but I smoked some of the chocolope kush, (nothing amazing, a hint of chocolope in the bit I tried).
And also the kosher kush was very very nice!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

i'd heard the chocolope haze was pretty good but not actually tried it myself lad.

chris or [h=1]chb444220[/h]
grows the blue dream, reckoned it was good shizz


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

he didn't even mention chocolop haze.......but it's good yeh? lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd heard the chocolope haze was pretty good but not actually tried it myself lad.
> 
> chris or *chb444220*
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

aye true lad but i imagine it can't be that dissimilar to chocolope kush can it unless the pips are just chucked together? from what i'd read and test grows i've watched aye it's a winner if you get a choc one. i'd considered running a pack to find a suitable backbone for a sativa project, as my recent few efforts have been dogshit.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

Pleasure, Hem.

With chocolope it has quite a distinctive taste,(one personally that gets on my tits after a while) I don't think it would be one I would use as a sativa. Probably better to get a short flowering super silver haze. one of the lads at Devils Harvest was offering me a Super Silver Haze, 9 week flowering clone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

you dancing? 

I had other things i fancied in it's place, not really fussed if it's over 9 weeks but i reckon a ssh 9 weeker would be a good addition. the devils harvest lads must be using it i take it?

i was looking at the fruitier side of things. citrus, lemon rather than peppery, i hate pepper.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jyrrXUA6VuI


So what do you guys think?? LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

i don't know jack about microbes?!?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't know jack about microbes?!?


Hows the pitch mate,,,, how did it sound


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2012)

bump bump.........





Hemlock said:


> http://youtu.be/jyrrXUA6VuI
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think?? LOL


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks handy, I guess it's all in the secret recipe, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Looks handy, I guess it's all in the secret recipe, lol.


always on the job D...LOL...

special sauce baby


----------

